# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #77



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you still have the pics of the backs of your heads from the first time you met?


no wish I did Joey son took picture and I did not ask Joey to share it with me. Forgot about that too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, you mentioned you haven't been sleeping well lately :sm01:


Hey are you stalking me? How did you get my picture? I would appreciate if you could find a nicer one if you are going to stalk me lady.

I don't look like that all day well maybe a bit but not all day. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The little donkey would be smaller than Chewy I bet. Chewy would be jealous if I let a donkey in the swing with me.
> He Haw is a small donkey but not a miniature like the one in the video. She wants one too. She is still trying to find a girl for He Haw since SheHaw died. What names. :sm09:


ah wouldn't it be fun to have one. wonder if Gali was small like that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Housework is always at the bottom of the list, but sometimes chores must be done -- today is laundry day. It's a beautiful day with a light breeze so I can dry it outside.


Oh I love the smell of clothes hung on the line. especial sheet, the smell is heaven .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey are you stalking me? How did you get my picture? I would appreciate if you could find a nicer one if you are going to stalk me lady.
> 
> I don't look like that all day well maybe a bit but not all day. :sm16:


Kitties are naturally good stalkers :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raining right now . Yes wacky is a good way to put it. I don't think the rain is coming your way . Maybe to the east tho.
> Have you gone camping at the cabin in awhile? Be careful on those roads under water. So dangerous to see people driving thru them and then getting washed away.


no as it does not have the comforters I need like running water, or a bathroom. I do not like to go outside the out house. It's really a dear hunting ruff it place. 
Now if I took the RV up there maybe at least that has comforts, but no AC. I need all of it. Spoiled yes older and wiser yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're right. Ingried or Huck kept asking for a roadmap to hell and they all had major drama queen melt downs when told you find out after death :sm23: :sm16:
> 
> Who needs soap operas or reality tv when we have our very own Drama Queen Productions


Oh dear a double depends moment . 
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> said not available :sm13:


me too Why do they do that just when you want to have a see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Kitties are naturally good stalkers :sm23:


They also have better body if I did that I would be in the hospital . I love it when they go crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey are you stalking me? How did you get my picture? I would appreciate if you could find a nicer one if you are going to stalk me lady.
> 
> I don't look like that all day well maybe a bit but not all day. :sm16:


Here's a better pic of you Yarnie, before you got your feathers ruffled :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They also have better body if I did that I would be in the hospital . I love it when they go crazy.


They're so funny, they wrestle and then sit back and lick their paws like nothing happened. Our kitties are too old to do that anymore


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a better pic of you Yarnie, before you got your feathers ruffled :sm23:


finally you see me as I am feather ruffling is just part of it. I mean really are you stocking me. You know what I mean when I am stock did by a person I know what it is and it is not fun to be a stocking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're so funny, they wrestle and then sit back and lick their paws like nothing happened. Our kitties are too old to do that anymore


Willy is too he has lost his wild terrorist more like a love old kitty now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So it is Friday fish night and I had pizza loved the hamburger one and of course the cheesy cheese one. You could have a slice of any one . I chose those two. No they did not have a fish pizza. But sure someone will think of it next.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> finally you see me as I am feather ruffling is just part of it. I mean really are you stocking me. You know what I mean when I am stock did by a person I know what it is and it is not fun to be a stocking.


stalking is an art


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

good stalkers must use disguises to blend in


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> stalking is an art


where do you find these I love them. You are sooooooooo good at it. You and Gali.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So it is Friday fish night and I had pizza loved the hamburger one and of course the cheesy cheese one. You could have a slice of any one . I chose those two. No they did not have a fish pizza. But sure someone will think of it next.


I didn't use the new grill tonight; I had promised DH baked salmon. Have to admit that it was very good. You can get pizza with shrimp or scallops


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> where do you find these I love them. You are sooooooooo good at it. You and Gali.


Gali is very good at finding them! :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our husbands will live for a very, very long time

Men Who Marry Smart Women Live Longer
http://www.healthspiritbody.com/men-marry-smart-women-live-longer/?ftt2


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=722853781251070&set=a.174760169393770.1073741829.100005793631657&type=3&theater




__
http://instagr.am/p/BVsQRM3FGkPK6GXVSlyylAvQSW44BV6rv4TuSU0/
 What about now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't use the new grill tonight; I had promised DH baked salmon. Have to admit that it was very good. You can get pizza with shrimp or scallops


Do not want to try either of them.

Oh bake salmon I love bake salmon. A bit of olive oil and then seasoning with dill and herbs and love love it. I have to find the sauce recipe I have with the salmon .

The grill can wait for another day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no as it does not have the comforters I need like running water, or a bathroom. I do not like to go outside the out house. It's really a dear hunting ruff it place.
> Now if I took the RV up there maybe at least that has comforts, but no AC. I need all of it. Spoiled yes older and wiser yes.


Since we have had lots of rain today we lost our power. I don't like that kind of ruffing it. Hot and dark here. Thank God it was only off an hour. We got to stripping clothes off after a few minutes. Too hot for that kind of thing to happen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVsQRM3FGkPK6GXVSlyylAvQSW44BV6rv4TuSU0/ What about now?


 :sm02: Oh the Drama!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our husbands will live for a very, very long time
> 
> Men Who Marry Smart Women Live Longer
> http://www.healthspiritbody.com/men-marry-smart-women-live-longer/?ftt2


Now there is a smart women and it is true .

If you want to be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty women your wife. la la la.

Go for the brains not the beauty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVsQRM3FGkPK6GXVSlyylAvQSW44BV6rv4TuSU0/ What about now?


got it look like someone I know peeking through the holes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since we have had lots of rain today we lost our power. I don't like that kind of ruffing it. Hot and dark here. Thank God it was only off an hour. We got to stripping clothes off after a few minutes. Too hot for that kind of thing to happen.


Oh am sorry know what you mean with out power life is at a stand still. That's when you want it to snow and be cold.

Glad power is back on hope rain has stop too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off for today as usual I am always off.

God bless you and keep you safe .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not want to try either of them.
> 
> Oh bake salmon I love bake salmon. A bit of olive oil and then seasoning with dill and herbs and love love it. I have to find the sauce recipe I have with the salmon .
> 
> The grill can wait for another day.


Would love to see your sauce recipe Yarnie. I love dill with fish. I tried brushing this sweet and spicy mustard on the salmon and then topped with mushroom and tomato to finish baking


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since we have had lots of rain today we lost our power. I don't like that kind of ruffing it. Hot and dark here. Thank God it was only off an hour. We got to stripping clothes off after a few minutes. Too hot for that kind of thing to happen.


So glad that your power is back on; with your heat and humidy you need air moving


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The heat caught up to us yesterday and today is still hot, but with a bit of breeze. We went to a 1 year memorial for a friend yesterday, it's hard to believe it's been a year since she passed away. It was good to share lots of memories and stories and spend time with old and new friends.

My Mom bladder infection still hasn't cleared up and she's still having problems with retaining fluids and low blood sugar all of which have caused other heart and intestinal problems. Grateful that the hospital docs have done the testing and treatment that her gp hasn't. The biggest worry right now is the fluid around her heart and lungs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The heat caught up to us yesterday and today is still hot, but with a bit of breeze. We went to a 1 year memorial for a friend yesterday, it's hard to believe it's been a year since she passed away. It was good to share lots of memories and stories and spend time with old and new friends.
> 
> My Mom bladder infection still hasn't cleared up and she's still having problems with retaining fluids and low blood sugar all of which have caused other heart and intestinal problems. Grateful that the hospital docs have done the testing and treatment that her gp hasn't. The biggest worry right now is the fluid around her heart and lungs.


It is nice to be able to share good memories with friends after losing a one. I am glad you got go even if it was hot.

Is your mother in the hospital right now? Thankful she is getting more test and praying she will be treated for the right thing to get her back to normal. I know the concern you have for her. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is nice to be able to share good memories with friends after losing a one. I am glad you got go even if it was hot.
> 
> Is your mother in the hospital right now? Thankful she is getting more test and praying she will be treated for the right thing to get her back to normal. I know the concern you have for her. XX


Thanks for your prayers! She went in for the first round of tests on Fri evening and had to go back for ct scan yesterday and then sent home. She's much more comfortable at home, but still needs ongoing tests to monitor heart and breathing.

Is you GS still in CA? Hope he is enjoying his holiday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for your prayers! She went in for the first round of tests on Fri evening and had to go back for ct scan yesterday and then sent home. She's much more comfortable at home, but still needs ongoing tests to monitor heart and breathing.
> 
> Is you GS still in CA? Hope he is enjoying his holiday.


So sorry to hear about your mom. When will she have more test? xx

GS got home last night. He was on time this time. He liked CA but wasn't that impressed he said. The family was good to him and showed him off. Maybe he has changed his mind about going to college there after he graduates. His dad moved here in "91 and his grands moved to Ar. 6 years ago. None of us want him that far away from us. Shame on us ! :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your sauce recipe Yarnie. I love dill with fish. I tried brushing this sweet and spicy mustard on the salmon and then topped with mushroom and tomato to finish baking


Will do have to get it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for your prayers! She went in for the first round of tests on Fri evening and had to go back for ct scan yesterday and then sent home. She's much more comfortable at home, but still needs ongoing tests to monitor heart and breathing.
> 
> Is you GS still in CA? Hope he is enjoying his holiday.


I am sorry to hear about your mom. It is hard to watch what she is going through I am sure.

Will be in pray for her.

We never forget those friends who have pass. But it sounds like you all shared good memorys with each other.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom. When will she have more test? xx
> 
> GS got home last night. He was on time this time. He liked CA but wasn't that impressed he said. The family was good to him and showed him off. Maybe he has changed his mind about going to college there after he graduates. His dad moved here in "91 and his grands moved to Ar. 6 years ago. None of us want him that far away from us. Shame on us ! :sm06:


No no shame he is much loved by family with all of you and want to hold him close.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My hubby and I were so sore and tired last night. Spent the day doing the weed pull, and getting out summer furniture for deck and back yard.

We about fell over last night falling a sleep in chairs. Gee who knew that rain and weeds could grow so fast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom. When will she have more test? xx
> 
> GS got home last night. He was on time this time. He liked CA but wasn't that impressed he said. The family was good to him and showed him off. Maybe he has changed his mind about going to college there after he graduates. His dad moved here in "91 and his grands moved to Ar. 6 years ago. None of us want him that far away from us. Shame on us ! :sm06:


I'm glad he had a good time. Sounds normal that you would rather have him close by. There must still be some good CA colleges out there, but many of them have made the news for all the wrong reasons lately. Has he decided what he wants to study?

Mom is having more blood work done today and then more tests at the end of the week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do have to get it out.


Thanks Yarnie; I love dill. I especially loved sour dill pickles but stopped eating them a few years ago to cut down on sodium. Why do so many tasty foods have high sodium???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry to hear about your mom. It is hard to watch what she is going through I am sure.
> 
> Will be in pray for her.
> 
> We never forget those friends who have pass. But it sounds like you all shared good memorys with each other.


Thanks for the prayers Yarnie. I know you have lots of good memories about your Mom, Dad and family and friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My hubby and I were so sore and tired last night. Spent the day doing the weed pull, and getting out summer furniture for deck and back yard.
> We about fell over last night falling a sleep in chairs. Gee who knew that rain and weeds could grow so fast.


Now you need the perfect day -- not too hot, not too cold, not too windy -- to sit on your deck and enjoy the day! It's a little cooler here today with a nice little breeze.

I used the new electric grill last night and it made a perfectly grilled medium strip loin steak - yummy. DH rarely eats beef so I don't make it for myself very often, it was a nice treat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since we have had lots of rain today we lost our power. I don't like that kind of ruffing it. Hot and dark here. Thank God it was only off an hour. We got to stripping clothes off after a few minutes. Too hot for that kind of thing to happen.


Were you stripping your clothes off in anticipation of going skinny dipping? Is the pool fixed? Remember, the neighbors are watching, or is it stalking? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The heat caught up to us yesterday and today is still hot, but with a bit of breeze. We went to a 1 year memorial for a friend yesterday, it's hard to believe it's been a year since she passed away. It was good to share lots of memories and stories and spend time with old and new friends.
> 
> My Mom bladder infection still hasn't cleared up and she's still having problems with retaining fluids and low blood sugar all of which have caused other heart and intestinal problems. Grateful that the hospital docs have done the testing and treatment that her gp hasn't. The biggest worry right now is the fluid around her heart and lungs.


I hope the doctors can get the fluid under control. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was as stripped down as much as I could get by with. Our power was only off an hour. Most of the town was out too. The pool wasn't ready enough for me to get in . If my neighbors are watching me it is good enough for them .I have my Chewy the wonder dog with me to protect me of peepers.


soloweygirl said:


> Were you stripping your clothes off in anticipation of going skinny dipping? Is the pool fixed? Remember, the neighbors are watching, or is it stalking? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No no shame he is much loved by family with all of you and want to hold him close.


But this is his mama and me.http://www.facebook.com/curiousquokka/videos/485261988486642/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

:sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope the doctors can get the fluid under control. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


Thanks Solo.

Is Trent doing better with the fleas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was as stripped down as much as I could get by with. Our power was only off an hour. Most of the town was out too. The pool wasn't ready enough for me to get in . If my neighbors are watching me it is good enough for them .I have my Chewy the wonder dog with me to protect me of peepers.
> 
> :sm05:


Or you could get a refrigeration suit :sm01:

Any word on when the pool will be ready?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But this is his mama and me.http://www.facebook.com/curiousquokka/videos/485261988486642/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> 
> :sm17:


That was hilarious. The brat needed a Gibbs head cuff :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now you need the perfect day -- not too hot, not too cold, not too windy -- to sit on your deck and enjoy the day! It's a little cooler here today with a nice little breeze.
> 
> I used the new electric grill last night and it made a perfectly grilled medium strip loin steak - yummy. DH rarely eats beef so I don't make it for myself very often, it was a nice treat.


We had one today but cold for this time of year only made it to the low 60's.

Oh now that sounds so good and that new grill working fine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Were you stripping your clothes off in anticipation of going skinny dipping? Is the pool fixed? Remember, the neighbors are watching, or is it stalking? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But this is his mama and me.http://www.facebook.com/curiousquokka/videos/485261988486642/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> 
> :sm17:


That was a good one. Poor mom having a ape like that.
:sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or you could get a refrigeration suit :sm01:
> 
> Any word on when the pool will be ready?


they do not carry a nice Aqua do they. CB would look lovely in a nice Aqua.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dill Sauce:

1/3 cup of sour cream
1/3 cup of mayonnaise
1 tablespoon finely chopped onion
1 teaspoon lemon juice( I add a bit more)
1 teaspoon prepared horseradish
3/4 teaspoon dill weed(again use a bit more)
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt.
pepper to taste

combine all ingredients and mix till smooth.

enjoy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Dill Sauce:
> 
> 1/3 cup of sour cream
> 1/3 cup of mayonnaise
> ...


Thanks Yarnie! Sounds yummy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village Newsssss

Ailing (get over it ) news all the news fit to print and then some.

Letters to Editor: So you think I can not Edit Well I can edit and will edit as long as I can edit.

New word Edit as much as can edit which is a lot considering how much the Left side seem to be upset.

Dear Editor( yes I am) there seem to be a big truck braking up and blowing bubbles why.

Will inform you on that one.

Why is there so many falling over on the main drag?

Why has the Tea and Coffee Emporium closed for the season?

Because how is that for an answer.

Now on to the news enough of the silly letters.

The July 4 and Canada day will be held in the parking lot this year. Many booths to see. No you can not park your car or can in lot of parking . how simple is that to understand.

The Candy booth new chocolate bar and fountain . No you can not do the fountain with the chocolate bar many had chocolate over load and ER was busy.

The learn how to knit a scarf? Why because they can done doing hats that stick.
The ER tent for those who are hit by Chocolate over load and bowling balls.

The Food tent , where one can taste every food that one should not taste. Especial the cake hope said person has a recipe they can follow this year.
I mean really how Awful can one person make it?? Don't answer, have your cake waste basket will be next to that one for sure.

The Blowing ball tent where you can shine your balls? 

The who knows what will be there Tent.

The most popular tent Wine of Swing an Low 's grape vine stump. Hit that first as she has been so busy not many bottles left. Seem some got to celebrate a bit much even before it was open. You can tell who as they are swaying down the street .

Lovely Lucky is the band director this year. What a group that is. Left right up and down. Who could have thought that so many ladies could do that and still stand and blow their horns.

The village held Elections for Mayor as Jo your mama has move on to a new place . Hear that she is very happy.

Now on to Mayor, and we now know who it is : Wee Cutie Kat. What a difference she has made. Got out and met the con stick u wents. Nice touch there lady. But really handing out tax increase is not a good way to start. But then you started it so what did you expect ? Happy dance well yes a few were doing happy dance. 

But left side of street doing pro catching the hats? I thought the chose of hats were quite nice. Love to laugh did a great job spinning them. I love the sticker part . They sure had a sticker to them look.

The 4th bowling games will be held on the right hill next to the Flower shop. Last year was such a hit that games will begin at sun raise and continue till dark . Many lost their bowling balls in the hit or miss game. Mostly hitting others , some mention lanes were cross . A certain women had a problem with that. Wiggle wobble was more her game.

Fire Works begin at dawn and end at da us.. Usual may ham wish some would not yell "Food Fight" seams that is where cake comes in.

The new game of Golf wow Glad Girl will be in charge of is sure to give a charge to all. First place goes to any one who can knock out any one doing Food Fight. Watch out ladies, as the game is rigged. Glad Girl has a mean swing. No not that kind of swing, get inline to claim your swing and balls 

You may pur chase balls of golf at the golf are nuts. Only nuts can purr chase them.

Bump her Kins is in charge of flower gardens for the Village . Nice a range mint . But do think the empty look she claims is pop u lur is not a hit with all. 

Bump her kins announce that pool will not be open this year. Saves a lot on who can hold their breath at boot om of poollie this year.
She has enough on her plate mostly cake bake . She found a new recipe to toss.

????????????????????? I just love all the question marks keeps one wondering what the heck does that mean.

Because it is a drag, that is the main dah. Off the sub jest here.

Lucky lu lu wants all to know she has open a mall. What is with that 6 shoppess and wow did not know she could run so fast bee teen all of them. 
Said bus nest is really good. Clothing Shoppee, Pizza par lure, Flowers are Us, Fix it if I can, What kind of nut do you think I am( gifts for all oh cage yun ( as long as they are nut zzzzzz), and last but least and thanks be to least . You too can get X sir size ( you run to ever shoppee to see her (LL) run to every shoppeeee.

Wee cute Kitty is in an up roar about Fish shanty being closed. Please the smell was causing air poll lu shane and whole villiage on left side was a bit stinky to say the lease.

She has now open the yarns are must. All are invited to hear any yarn they want to here.

Yes Bun Bun and Soul Low were seen leaving villiage in a new sem I. How could any one miss that sqilling bakes . They did not give a brake but bubble horn was nice.
Name of Truck of sem I We can de liv her any kind of Ice Cream you want. 
New truck needed after their smash and grab went through front door and out the back of many factories that made the cream of ice. Reason for purchase of new Sem I . Front end became back end.

Don't forget the Crowing of the new Weed Queen in Sept. The theme this year is let them grow.. I expect con pa tiss on will be good this year. Lots of weeds out there.

All for now need to have a cup of Joe, why would any one want to have Joe in their cup is beyond me.

Have a good week u all. Until next time and who know when next time will be.
This is your wonderful, lovely ,good looking, tail ant id editor saying( stop laughing) Ed it ton saying Bye Bye for now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was as stripped down as much as I could get by with. Our power was only off an hour. Most of the town was out too. The pool wasn't ready enough for me to get in . If my neighbors are watching me it is good enough for them .I have my Chewy the wonder dog with me to protect me of peepers.
> 
> :sm05:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But this is his mama and me.http://www.facebook.com/curiousquokka/videos/485261988486642/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> 
> :sm17:


Looks like the little one did not want to go home to take a nap. 
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo.
> 
> Is Trent doing better with the fleas?


They seem to be less. I have a spray made of water, vinegar, Dawn and lemon juice. It seems to be working and Trent lets me spray him frequently. I spray myself as well, just in case the little buggers start jumping. )Although he is beginning to smell like salad dressing. LOL) I have also been giving him a bath with flea and tick shampoo every 3-4 days. He loves getting combed with the flea comb, so that is a plus.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village Newsssss
> 
> Ailing (get over it ) news all the news fit to print and then some.
> 
> ...


As always, love the news.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dill Sauce:
> 
> 1/3 cup of sour cream
> 1/3 cup of mayonnaise
> ...


Thank you for posting this, Yarnie. I don't know what is wrong with my computer. KP posts are not sent to me. I think something is wrong with my computer. I'm having other troubles. Must reboot from time to time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village Newsssss
> 
> Ailing (get over it ) news all the news fit to print and then some.
> 
> ...


You are too funny, Yarnie. So creative!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can't imagine myself wanting to knit a moth, but I'm amazed at the colour and detail she has created in these moth designs.
http://www.maxsworld.co.uk/knitted-sculpture/moths/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village Newsssss
> 
> Ailing (get over it ) news all the news fit to print and then some.
> 
> ...


Yay! A new edition of the Righter's News has made my day! Our editor in chief keeps us in the know (as long as we slip her a little wine, or chocolate, or ice cream - or all of the above, in which case she will need her own execuitve suite private toilet)

Photos to follow :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't imagine myself wanting to knit a moth, but I'm amazed at the colour and detail she has created in these moth designs.
> http://www.maxsworld.co.uk/knitted-sculpture/moths/


How beautiful they are amazing to see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yay! A new edition of the Righter's News has made my day! Our editor in chief keeps us in the know (as long as we slip her a little wine, or chocolate, or ice cream - or all of the above, in which case she will need her own execuitve suite private toilet)
> 
> Photos to follow :sm23:


Just so the private toilet is not the outside kind. I know I am in the know and the slip is starting to show on the body .

Yes we do need the photo ops. Forgot to mention them as mind was in wonder mode. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or you could get a refrigeration suit :sm01:
> 
> Any word on when the pool will be ready?


Oh that would be nice to wear around her this summer. :sm17: 
The pool is in limbo. Can't get the chemicals now.

My GS was over to swim today. He hung his toe and split it getting out of the pool. Blood everywhere. I got his sister to take him to the ER. Dad put quiet a bandage on it too. He is ok just lots of blood. Scared me and his sister. He will be 15 next month. He was very brave about the whole thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was hilarious. The brat needed a Gibbs head cuff :sm01:


The ape reminded me of my boys. They were just like that and I was like the mama. I wrestled with them and pulled the muscle in my shoulder when they were 1 and 3. Having 2 boys 2 years apart about did me in. 
I bet your mother had her hands full with 3 boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dill Sauce:
> 
> 1/3 cup of sour cream
> 1/3 cup of mayonnaise
> ...


What do you put that on? Sounds yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't imagine myself wanting to knit a moth, but I'm amazed at the colour and detail she has created in these moth designs.
> http://www.maxsworld.co.uk/knitted-sculpture/moths/


Those are really pretty. Amazing the things people can do with their knitting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that would be nice to wear around her this summer. :sm17:
> The pool is in limbo. Can't get the chemicals now.
> 
> My GS was over to swim today. He hung his toe and split it getting out of the pool. Blood everywhere. I got his sister to take him to the ER. Dad put quiet a bandage on it too. He is ok just lots of blood. Scared me and his sister. He will be 15 next month. He was very brave about the whole thing.


Poor kid :sm13: His foot will probably be sore for a while though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ape reminded me of my boys. They were just like that and I was like the mama. I wrestled with them and pulled the muscle in my shoulder when they were 1 and 3. Having 2 boys 2 years apart about did me in.
> I bet your mother had her hands full with 3 boys.


It was a good thing she had such a perfectly well behaved daughter :sm23: :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you put that on? Sounds yummy.


we were talking about salmon, but I think it would be a good dip for veggies and snacks too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Righter's News Upcoming Events

Celebrate Canada's 150th Birthday on July 1st and USA's 241st Birthday on July 4th!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mayor's Press Release:
Tax increases only apply to left side of the street where residents have installed new signs and are staging many new drama productions


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our editor works hard to make sure we get the news


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A very special letter to the Editor and Righter's Village residents from our Joey


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't imagine myself wanting to knit a moth, but I'm amazed at the colour and detail she has created in these moth designs.
> http://www.maxsworld.co.uk/knitted-sculpture/moths/


That took a lot of work!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that would be nice to wear around her this summer. :sm17:
> The pool is in limbo. Can't get the chemicals now.
> 
> My GS was over to swim today. He hung his toe and split it getting out of the pool. Blood everywhere. I got his sister to take him to the ER. Dad put quiet a bandage on it too. He is ok just lots of blood. Scared me and his sister. He will be 15 next month. He was very brave about the whole thing.


Oh dear! So your GS's dad was working in the ER? Blood is upsetting...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you put that on? Sounds yummy.


Fish?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's News Upcoming Events
> 
> Celebrate Canada's 150th Birthday on July 1st and USA's 241st Birthday on July 4th!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mayor's Press Release:
> Tax increases only apply to left side of the street where residents have installed new signs and are staging many new drama productions


Loved these. THanks WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very special letter to the Editor and Righter's Village residents from our Joey


Oh, I wish she was here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:



> Oh that would be nice to wear around her this summer. :sm17:
> The pool is in limbo. Can't get the chemicals now.
> 
> My GS was over to swim today. He hung his toe and split it getting out of the pool. Blood everywhere. I got his sister to take him to the ER. Dad put quiet a bandage on it too. He is ok just lots of blood. Scared me and his sister. He will be 15 next month. He was very brave about the whole thing.


Oh my gosh glad he went to ER. So many around to love and Dad to help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my so many good photo ops. What can one say but wow you are the best at it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, I wish she was here.


and Jokim too miss them both.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very special letter to the Editor and Righter's Village residents from our Joey


That says it all thanks Photo women


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK you mention a while back about loving dill and dill pickles. right with you on that.

Lady at farmers market make the best mini dill pickles. Forgot about that will have to go and get some later this summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Chewy and Friends

http://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/vb.199098633470668/3259709714076196/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy and Friends
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/vb.199098633470668/3259709714076196/?type=2&theater


Our dogs would not be standing still. They'd be having them in their mouths.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very special letter to the Editor and Righter's Village residents from our Joey


Joeys or Jokim would not want us upset. Thanks WCK. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy and Friends
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/vb.199098633470668/3259709714076196/?type=2&theater


That is him alright. Silly dog.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a good thing she had such a perfectly well behaved daughter :sm23: :sm11:


Yeah right. She was as bad as they were. Will almost.
:sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and Jokim too miss them both.


Jokim's rose


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jokim's rose


Beautiful! Thank you for posting. I miss her a lot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK you mention a while back about loving dill and dill pickles. right with you on that.
> 
> Lady at farmers market make the best mini dill pickles. Forgot about that will have to go and get some later this summer.


I love all kinds of pickles. I also used to make pickled beets, dilled carrots, and pickled coleslaw. I hated giving them up, but hated the thought of taking blood pressure meds even more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Our dogs would not be standing still. They'd be having them in their mouths.


Ours would have too; maybe they need to be raised with chickens to treat them well. Our cats would have stalked them too in their younger years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yeah right. She was as bad as they were. Will almost.
> :sm16:


Ha ha :sm09: I was talking about MY Mom's perfectly behaved daughter!! :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for posting. I miss her a lot.


Me too ..........


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ours would have too; maybe they need to be raised with chickens to treat them well. Our cats would have stalked them too in their younger years.


 :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

who is doing the herding? :sm09: 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1177426675725339


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ha ha :sm09: I was talking about MY Mom's perfectly behaved daughter!! :sm23:


 Compared to your brother's? :sm02: I can't imagine having 3 boys. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ours would have too; maybe they need to be raised with chickens to treat them well. Our cats would have stalked them too in their younger years.


Our dogs from the past did the same thing. We had to get rid of one of our dogs because they killed our neighbors chicken. Chewy was raised with ours so he thinks they are his family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> who is doing the herding? :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jokim's rose


I will always think of Jokim when I see a rose. Miss her plus Joeys.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Compared to your brother's? :sm02: I can't imagine having 3 boys. :sm17:


MIL had 4 boys and 4 girls! DH is the youngest boy and 6th out of the 8. And MIL was an only child. Her hair turned white in her early 30's and she probably earned every one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is so funny. Thanks I needed a laugh. I want him.


Your place could become an animal sanctuary for all the critters that you want❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your place could become an animal sanctuary for all the critters that you want❤


I know . I am not going to get them just want them. I have hands full here. :sm12: I really do want sheep and a miniature donkey tho.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> who is doing the herding? :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our dogs from the past did the same thing. We had to get rid of one of our dogs because they killed our neighbors chicken. Chewy was raised with ours so he thinks they are his family.


Ours almost killed someone's chickens. I almost had a heart-attack.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will always think of Jokim when I see a rose. Miss her plus Joeys.


Yes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> who is doing the herding? :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy and Friends
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/vb.199098633470668/3259709714076196/?type=2&theater


too funny. Hey Solo seeing that chickens like bugs and seeing that this dog has them on his back and in his mouth meaning the video.

Maybe Trent would be flea less if he had a flock. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jokim's rose


Oh Jokim rose she had such lovely roses I myself have killed off all except wild roses growing here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love all kinds of pickles. I also used to make pickled beets, dilled carrots, and pickled coleslaw. I hated giving them up, but hated the thought of taking blood pressure meds even more.


I love pickled beets to never tried that carrots or coleslaw. I should give them up too. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> who is doing the herding? :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our dogs from the past did the same thing. We had to get rid of one of our dogs because they killed our neighbors chicken. Chewy was raised with ours so he thinks they are his family.


Chewy is so sweet he would not hurt a fly. Of course if it bite him sure it would.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> MIL had 4 boys and 4 girls! DH is the youngest boy and 6th out of the 8. And MIL was an only child. Her hair turned white in her early 30's and she probably earned every one.


Boy did she ever earn them. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad storms up here yesterday and last night so did not get on. So far we are o.k. but they said tonight another round.

In southern part of state tornados. 

I hate when weather goes crazy.

Probably not on tonight either.

Got 4th flags ect up hoping they are still up after tonight


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> too funny. Hey Solo seeing that chickens like bugs and seeing that this dog has them on his back and in his mouth meaning the video.
> 
> Maybe Trent would be flea less if he had a flock. :sm09:


Totally natural pest control :sm23: But would Trent be having chicken dinner?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jokim rose she had such lovely roses I myself have killed off all except wild roses growing here.


The roses at the front of the house are all blooming, but the pink rose (for Jokim) that I planted in a pot on the deck last year isn't -- it has lots of leaves, but no flowers so far


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bad storms up here yesterday and last night so did not get on. So far we are o.k. but they said tonight another round.
> 
> In southern part of state tornados.
> 
> ...


I hate wind storms the most. Prayers to stay safe and to keep your power.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The roses at the front of the house are all blooming, but the pink rose (for Jokim) that I planted in a pot on the deck last year isn't -- it has lots of leaves, but no flowers so far


Give it time. Next year? I had to wait a year for one of my plants. Keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe Jokim is telling you (us) something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Give it time. Next year? I had to wait a year for one of my plants. Keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe Jokim is telling you (us) something.


Thanks LL. I hope it will still bloom this year. We had a very late spring and it doesn't get as much sun and protection on the deck. The ones in front of the house are planted against the brick foundation which absorbs more heat. My fingers crossed too.

How is your garden plot doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. I hope it will still bloom this year. We had a very late spring and it doesn't get as much sun and protection on the deck. The ones in front of the house are planted against the brick foundation which absorbs more heat. My fingers crossed too.
> 
> How is your garden plot doing?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> too funny. Hey Solo seeing that chickens like bugs and seeing that this dog has them on his back and in his mouth meaning the video.
> 
> Maybe Trent would be flea less if he had a flock. :sm09:


Some how I cannot see Trent allowing a chicken to peck the fleas off of him. Although I can see the chickens following Trent around hoping to peck that tasty morsel.

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some how I cannot see Trent allowing a chicken to peck the fleas off of him. Although I can see the chickens following Trent around hoping to peck that tasty morsel.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02:


Oh my Trent poor fellow . How are the fleas doing? hope have left for better pastures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my Trent poor fellow . How are the fleas doing? hope have left for better pastures.


Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Hope the weather has calmed down.

It was a lovely day here. A friend from Salt Spring Island came over and we had lunch on the deck. She is is wonderful baker and brought treats for DH so he had several pieces of cake and still has a pie with his name on it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Hope the weather has calmed down.
> 
> It was a lovely day here. A friend from Salt Spring Island came over and we had lunch on the deck. She is is wonderful baker and brought treats for DH so he had several pieces of cake and still has a pie with his name on it!


Day was great got taco salad and smoke salmon dip done . Off to son's tomorrow for early 4th party. So am happy as it will be a nice day with no cooking. Weather still hot here but rain has not come in waves like it was doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh your friend sounds like she is a hit with your husband. I am sure it was a nice time to visit for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God has been blessing me this last week. 

Getting off as of late am so tired and keep waking up in the middle of the night or very early in the morning. I need to get exercise maybe sleep better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Canada Day WCK. Do you have any plans? It is the big 150.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Canada Day WCK. Do you have any plans? It is the big 150.


Happy Canada Day! WCK! Celebrate!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> God has been blessing me this last week.
> 
> Getting off as of late am so tired and keep waking up in the middle of the night or very early in the morning. I need to get exercise maybe sleep better.


Happens to me too, YL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Day was great got taco salad and smoke salmon dip done . Off to son's tomorrow for early 4th party. So am happy as it will be a nice day with no cooking. Weather still hot here but rain has not come in waves like it was doing.


Hope you had a great day Yarnie! It was sunny and just enough of a breeze to take the edge off the heat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> God has been blessing me this last week.
> 
> Getting off as of late am so tired and keep waking up in the middle of the night or very early in the morning. I need to get exercise maybe sleep better.


This was my day - and I don't even feel guilty about it :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the Canada Day wishes Solo and LL. We didn't feel like getting into crowds today, so our celebrations were very low key. 150 years is another milestone for us, but I think our centennial in 1967 was a bigger event. Canada is still young compared to USA and most of Europe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These kitties had me laughing

http://www.facebook.com/GoHappiest/videos/vb.1561886474137972/1738922059767745/?type=2&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a great day Yarnie! It was sunny and just enough of a breeze to take the edge off the heat.


It was a nice day rain a bit but only for about 2 or 3 mins. We had a big tent covering us. Low humid so nice to be outdoors. Lots of laughter and talk. Mostly laughing good for the soul. 
Also lots of good food am paying for that heart burn.

DIL's folk celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary. So we had fun decorating with signs ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the Canada Day wishes Solo and LL. We didn't feel like getting into crowds today, so our celebrations were very low key. 150 years is another milestone for us, but I think our centennial in 1967 was a bigger event. Canada is still young compared to USA and most of Europe.


I thought Canada was older then 150 years. Wow you are a young country, and good looking to.

I really like the Canada mounted police. Love their hats and those red suits. I mean nice looking bunch there. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These kitties had me laughing
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/GoHappiest/videos/vb.1561886474137972/1738922059767745/?type=2&theater


So silly loved the hamper one.

Baraboo a town I use to live by. To funny Sally one of the elephants from circus world museum got out and went for a walk around the town. That had to be fun looking out your window and seeing an elephant walk by.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So silly loved the hamper one.
> 
> Baraboo a town I use to live by. To funny Sally one of the elephants from circus world museum got out and went for a walk around the town. That had to be fun looking out your window and seeing an elephant walk by.


Seeing an elephant out my window would definitely be a shock!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seeing an elephant out my window would definitely be a shock!


It would be if you were a drinker and been on a night binge think of what you would say and bet would give up drinking.

also if it was me as it was early in the morning I would just look and say I either need to clean my glasses or get a cup of dark coffee .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> These kitties had me laughing
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/GoHappiest/videos/vb.1561886474137972/1738922059767745/?type=2&theater


I loved the cat and the Christmas tree. What a hoot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

"A Cup of Jane" video about Sybil Ludington and your War of Independence




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=859615734194054



The site also has lots of other videos about interesting women and their accomplishments


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> "A Cup of Jane" video about Sybil Ludington and your War of Independence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning everyone! I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the Canada Day wishes Solo and LL. We didn't feel like getting into crowds today, so our celebrations were very low key. 150 years is another milestone for us, but I think our centennial in 1967 was a bigger event. Canada is still young compared to USA and most of Europe.


Happy Canada Day !
We will be staying home too for the Forth. DH's birthday and DD and boys are here so we will be baking a cake and ice cream. Last night we went to the church fireworks. Too many people so we left early.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Canada Day !
> We will be staying home too for the Forth. DH's birthday and DD and boys are here so we will be baking a cake and ice cream. Last night we went to the church fireworks. Too many people so we left early.


Sounds like fun! Yummm... cake and ice cream! Happy Birthday to DD and DH!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So silly loved the hamper one.
> 
> Baraboo a town I use to live by. To funny Sally one of the elephants from circus world museum got out and went for a walk around the town. That had to be fun looking out your window and seeing an elephant walk by.


The elephant's great escape made our news last night Yarnie. She looked like she enjoyed her time on the lam. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Morning everyone! I hope you are all doing well.


Hi LL, another good day for me. Hope all is well with you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Canada Day !
> We will be staying home too for the Forth. DH's birthday and DD and boys are here so we will be baking a cake and ice cream. Last night we went to the church fireworks. Too many people so we left early.


Thanks CB. Happy birthday to DH tomorrow. Glad DD and grands are there to share the celebrations, cake and ice cream. Lots for your family to celebrate this year!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The potted rose on the deck is now loaded with blossoms and should have lots of pretty pink flowers in a week or so!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. Happy birthday to DH tomorrow. Glad DD and grands are there to share the celebrations, cake and ice cream. Lots for your family to celebrate this year!


Yes we are blessed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The potted rose on the deck is now loaded with blossoms and should have lots of pretty pink flowers in a week or so!


Did you feed them? Mine are gone for now. I need to fertilize them and add some Epsom salt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi LL, another good day for me. Hope all is well with you too.


Hi WCK. Glad your day was good. I had company for dinner and it was a nice time. Sure glad I
clean the kitchen before I go to bed!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Independence Day! Enjoy your celebrations and have a safe day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you feed them? Mine are gone for now. I need to fertilize them and add some Epsom salt.


I give the potted rose a general fertilizer every 7 - 10 days, but I don't give the ones in the front of the house anything at and they will keep blooming right to fall. They are a hardier shrub variety and the heat from the bricks radiates back on them overnight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK. Glad your day was good. I had company for dinner and it was a nice time. Sure glad I
> clean the kitchen before I go to bed!


Glad you had a nice visit with your friends LL. Cleaning up when you're tired is hard, but so is facing a messy kitchen first thing in the morning!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Independence Day! Enjoy your celebrations and have a safe day!


Thank you, WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you had a nice visit with your friends LL. Cleaning up when you're tired is hard, but so is facing a messy kitchen first thing in the morning!


It was a nice evening. The people who came were a friend from work, her husband, daughter, daughter's husband and their daughter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

God Bless America with another birthday! Happy Independence Day celebration to my friends. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless America with another birthday! Happy Independence Day celebration to my friends. ♥


Same to you, CB. Having a lazy day here. Hope you had lots of cake and ice cream.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you, CB. Having a lazy day here. Hope you had lots of cake and ice cream.


I just made DH a Mississippi Mud cake. He has been wanting for awhile. DD is coming later to cook for us and make the ice cream. It is nice to be lazy. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just made DH a Mississippi Mud cake. He has been wanting for awhile. DD is coming later to cook for us and make the ice cream. It is nice to be lazy. :sm17:


OMG. Mississippi Mud cake is my absolute favorite. I need a recipe. Oh, you are so lucky. Eat some for me!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OMG. Mississippi Mud cake is my absolute favorite. I need a recipe. Oh, you are so lucky. Eat some for me!!!


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/mississippi-mud-cake-recipe-1950178
I lost my recipe. I think it had coconut in it. DH doesn't like coconut so it didn't matter. I will eat a piece just for you. :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/mississippi-mud-cake-recipe-1950178
> I lost my recipe. I think it had coconut in it. DH doesn't like coconut so it didn't matter. I will eat a piece just for you. :sm02:


Thank you. I was just googling recipes. Oh, what heaven. Thank you for eating a piece for me. I'll be tasting it here... as you eat it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just made DH a Mississippi Mud cake. He has been wanting for awhile. DD is coming later to cook for us and make the ice cream. It is nice to be lazy. :sm17:


That sounds yummy and home made ice cream too! One of the Calgary restaurants we used to go to made a really good mud pie - brings back some great memories.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB have you ever made socks for DH? Red, white & blue for next birthday?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds yummy and home made ice cream too! One of the Calgary restaurants we used to go to made a really good mud pie - brings back some great memories.


Is it better to make it with little marshmallows or the stuff in the jar?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are neat! I have made him some before but nothing like that. 


west coast kitty said:


> CB have you ever made socks for DH? Red, white & blue for next birthday?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1216878968400371


I hope y'all can see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it better to make it with little marshmallows or the stuff in the jar?


I just used mini marshmellows and spread it out on hot cake. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just used mini marshmellows and spread it out on hot cake. Doesn't matter.


Ok. Will do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those Huskies (maybe with the exception of the one that destroyed the couch! )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I love this -- my type of exercise :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love this -- my type of exercise :sm23:


that should have my name at the end of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Canada Day !
> We will be staying home too for the Forth. DH's birthday and DD and boys are here so we will be baking a cake and ice cream. Last night we went to the church fireworks. Too many people so we left early.


Hope DH had a nice birthday. sounds like a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This was my day - and I don't even feel guilty about it :sm23:


that is how I have been all week long and into this week not looking any better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a nice evening. The people who came were a friend from work, her husband, daughter, daughter's husband and their daughter.


That sounds nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless America with another birthday! Happy Independence Day celebration to my friends. ♥


What a nice thing to say. yes God bless America. I love that song "God Bless America land that I love.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love this -- my type of exercise :sm23:


Good one! Love it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds nice.


 :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Quite day here. Fireworks by someone down the block after 11 not a happy camper about that one.

Having to sort some things out here. Lot to think about mean at my place in the world.

Had very nice weather for three days. Now back to hot and rain on the way. 

Stay happy my friends that commercial got that part right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CB - another cute puppy for you



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3267418046638696


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Quite day here. Fireworks by someone down the block after 11 not a happy camper about that one.
> 
> Having to sort some things out here. Lot to think about mean at my place in the world.
> 
> ...


I bet the fireworks guy wasn't very popular with the neighbours!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Quite day here. Fireworks by someone down the block after 11 not a happy camper about that one.
> 
> Having to sort some things out here. Lot to think about mean at my place in the world.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the fireworks Yarnie. One neighbor has had his going all weekend long. He must have bought out the store. :sm14: :sm14: Just when you would think he was finished, it would start up again. Can not wait until tonight. I hope it is the finale,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I know what you mean about the fireworks Yarnie. One neighbor has had his going all weekend long. He must have bought out the store. :sm14: :sm14: Just when you would think he was finished, it would start up again. Can not wait until tonight. I hope it is the finale,


How is Trent doing during the fireworks?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What a cutie!


west coast kitty said:


> CB - another cute puppy for you
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3267418046638696


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know what you mean about the fireworks Yarnie. One neighbor has had his going all weekend long. He must have bought out the store. :sm14: :sm14: Just when you would think he was finished, it would start up again. Can not wait until tonight. I hope it is the finale,


There have been plenty going on here too. DD and Matthew had them going here last night in the rain. We sold them for a few years. I wouldn't pay that price for a big boom and nothing but the mess afterwords. We had people arriving in a taxi to buy the fireworks and would pay hundreds for them. The kids would buy bottle rocks for gang wars. It was hard work plus miserable to be under a tent in AR. I am too old for that kind of stuff now. We did have a good vacation on that money tho. Took some extra kids with us to Florida those years. That was fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

hahaha
http://www.facebook.com/RunningWyld/photos/a.529718730407286.1073741826.529710730408086/1495759193803230/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> hahaha
> http://www.facebook.com/RunningWyld/photos/a.529718730407286.1073741826.529710730408086/1495759193803230/?type=3&theater


 :sm11: poor puppy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> hahaha
> http://www.facebook.com/RunningWyld/photos/a.529718730407286.1073741826.529710730408086/1495759193803230/?type=3&theater


Ha ha!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Trent doing during the fireworks?


Trent spends his time in the bathroom. Now that it is snake free, he has claimed the space. ????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent spends his time in the bathroom. Now that it is snake free, he has claimed the space. ????????????


Bless Trent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can see this happening at my house.
http://www.facebook.com/IRunOnCaffeine/photos/a.1738994683027464.1073741828.1738992659694333/1870387186554879/?type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor baby.


soloweygirl said:


> Trent spends his time in the bathroom. Now that it is snake free, he has claimed the space. ????????????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see this happening at my house.
> http://www.facebook.com/IRunOnCaffeine/photos/a.1738994683027464.1073741828.1738992659694333/1870387186554879/?type=3&theater


Ha Ha! I came home from work a few years ago and asked my husband how his day went. He said not good. Apparently the dog was licking plates in the bottom rung of the dishwasher - there was a full load of dirty dishes. Dogs collar got stuck. Dog freaked out and dragged the bottom rack with dishes all through the house. Broke many. The more he ran the more he freaked. Big mess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! I came home from work a few years ago and asked my husband how his day went. He said not good. Apparently the dog was licking plates in the bottom rung of the dishwasher - there was a full load of dirty dishes. Dogs collar got stuck. Dog freaked out and dragged the bottom rack with dishes all through the house. Broke many. The more he ran the more he freaked. Big mess.


Oh so sorry. It did happen to someone just not me for once. I bet your DH was upset over this episode. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent spends his time in the bathroom. Now that it is snake free, he has claimed the space. ????????????


Mr Slithers has moved on to new adventures thanks to niece's bf! Thankfully you don't have to check behind the tank either :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent spends his time in the bathroom. Now that it is snake free, he has claimed the space. ????????????


I would too fireworks can cause a heart attack well at least it can cause one to wonder what it is and where it is safe. I don't blame him at all. He is a smart dog after all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see this happening at my house.
> http://www.facebook.com/IRunOnCaffeine/photos/a.1738994683027464.1073741828.1738992659694333/1870387186554879/?type=3&theater


Just make it easier on the poor boy and leave the plates out before loading the dishwasher :sm11: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! I came home from work a few years ago and asked my husband how his day went. He said not good. Apparently the dog was licking plates in the bottom rung of the dishwasher - there was a full load of dirty dishes. Dogs collar got stuck. Dog freaked out and dragged the bottom rack with dishes all through the house. Broke many. The more he ran the more he freaked. Big mess.


It probably wasn't funny at the time, but that vision has me laughing now LL :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! I came home from work a few years ago and asked my husband how his day went. He said not good. Apparently the dog was licking plates in the bottom rung of the dishwasher - there was a full load of dirty dishes. Dogs collar got stuck. Dog freaked out and dragged the bottom rack with dishes all through the house. Broke many. The more he ran the more he freaked. Big mess.


Sorry but can't stop laughing. Poor thing and poor you clean up had to be a blast well maybe not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I bought a new ice tea maker use to make sun tea. But lazy I guess. I made my spearmint tea oh I am so happy it is so nice to have a taste of it again. Been about 4 years since I made some. Now am going to make black tea with honey. Bought some a while back and loved it so I am going to try and make it. Still have some black tea left when son brought it home for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I bought a new ice tea maker use to make sun tea. But lazy I guess. I made my spearmint tea oh I am so happy it is so nice to have a taste of it again. Been about 4 years since I made some. Now am going to make black tea with honey. Bought some a while back and loved it so I am going to try and make it. Still have some black tea left when son brought it home for me.


How does the ice tea maker work Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I bought a new ice tea maker use to make sun tea. But lazy I guess. I made my spearmint tea oh I am so happy it is so nice to have a taste of it again. Been about 4 years since I made some. Now am going to make black tea with honey. Bought some a while back and loved it so I am going to try and make it. Still have some black tea left when son brought it home for me.


Is it the pitcher with the thing in the middle to put your herbs or lemon? I want one of those. Love tea.Did you use your spearmint you grow?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I thought of you tonight CB - we had grilled shrimp for dinner tonight, they were so yummy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a new version of the chicken dance :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so sorry. It did happen to someone just not me for once. I bet your DH was upset over this episode. :sm05:


He was very upset. We had to buy more dishes because they broke. To this day, that dog will not go near the dishwasher (once in a while if I call and leave specific food). He avoids the dishwasher!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It probably wasn't funny at the time, but that vision has me laughing now LL :sm09:


Glad you are laughing. We laugh now, too...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! I came home from work a few years ago and asked my husband how his day went. He said not good. Apparently the dog was licking plates in the bottom rung of the dishwasher - there was a full load of dirty dishes. Dogs collar got stuck. Dog freaked out and dragged the bottom rack with dishes all through the house. Broke many. The more he ran the more he freaked. Big mess.


Poor thing. I'm glad he wasn't hurt. It is funny though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Poor thing. I'm glad he wasn't hurt. It is funny though.


 :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought of you tonight CB - we had grilled shrimp for dinner tonight, they were so yummy


Love grilled shrimp. Yummy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a new version of the chicken dance :sm09:


That the is version they do in my flowers. :sm22:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love grilled shrimp. Yummy!


Yes, it's so good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That the is version they do in my flowers. :sm22:


Are they at least eating the bugs in your flowers? :sm23: And their manure is too high in nitrogen when it's fresh, but is very good once it's aged.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are they at least eating the bugs in your flowers? :sm23: And their manure is too high in nitrogen when it's fresh, but is very good once it's aged.


I don't know about the bugs in my flowers. We have a wide area they eat. They ate all the worms out of my compost. I hope they are eating the ticks. A lot of people are getting tick fever.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - you would find these books interesting -- and maybe other DP friends as well. There are a series of old vintage Victorian knitting books that have been digitized and available for scrolling online or they can also be downloaded.

http://archive.org/details/victorianknittingmanuals


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about the bugs in my flowers. We have a wide area they eat. They ate all the worms out of my compost. I hope they are eating the ticks. A lot of people are getting tick fever.


Ticks are nasty. Do you have the Lyme ticks in your area? They have spread up here but our Health Dept refuses to acknowledge it. Somehow they think these ticks will recognize the Canadian border and not come across :sm14:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ticks are nasty. Do you have the Lyme ticks in your area? They have spread up here but our Health Dept refuses to acknowledge it. Somehow they think these ticks will recognize the Canadian border and not come across :sm14:


Yes we do. They say it is not around here but I know a few people that have had Lyme disease and are having the treatment for it.
You are funny.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ticks are nasty. Do you have the Lyme ticks in your area? They have spread up here but our Health Dept refuses to acknowledge it. Somehow they think these ticks will recognize the Canadian border and not come across :sm14:


Ticks! Our dogs had them until we we got the collar (the other stuff didn't work). They are getting very bad.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear friends, if you could take a moment to say a prayer for my son and daughter in law, it would be much appreciated! Most of you already know that my grandson Max, has Autism. During the past school year they had a lot of problems with his school. They would not provide for Max's needs, expecting him to follow an unreasonable behavior plan, without even conducting a functional behavioral assessment. They were suspending him every day, until my son and DIL hired an attorney to act on their behalf. They had no training in working with kids with Autism, and son and DIL requested that they receive training, so they would understand how to work with Max, but they refused. They just wanted to send Max to Boystown, so they wouldn't have to deal him.

Eventually, the school district hired an Autism specialist to evaluate Max. They expected the specialist the to agree with them, recommending Boystown. The opposite happened. The Autism specialist told them they were doing everything wrong, and we're causing the problems. She wanted to train them, but they refused! They enrolled Max into Boystown, without the consent of my son and DIL, and thought they could force him to attend. Max had several evaluations from outside sources, his pediatrician, the child psychologist, the developmental pediatrician, and a group of specialists called Child Autism Services. ALL of them said that the program at Boystown was inappropriate. My son and dil's attorney filed an injunction to stop them from sending him.

Long story short, they filed a due process lawsuit. Everything the school is doing is illegal. No one can believe they're doing this, it's clearly wrong. When my son and dil's attorney requested documents, they filed a protection order against HER! It was thrown out, and the judge scolded them. The documents showed that they had conspired to act illegally. 

They go to court today. They shouldn't have any problems. The school is clearly in the wrong. My son and DIL are not suing for any money. Originally, they were just suing to make the school do what they were required to do, but now they have changed their minds. They are suing to make their school district, Bennington Public Schools, pay for Max to go to Omaha Public Schools, which has a better special education department. I don't know why Bennington doesn't just agree. It would be cheaper and more appropriate for Max to attend OPS. They're just a#$Holes! (Sorry for the foul language, I just can't help myself!)

Please say a prayer for my son and daughter in law. Their court case starts today, and could run all week. We all want what's best for Max!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Dear friends, if you could take a moment to say a prayer for my son and daughter in law, it would be much appreciated! Most of you already know that my grandson Max, has Autism. During the past school year they had a lot of problems with his school. They would not provide for Max's needs, expecting him to follow an unreasonable behavior plan, without even conducting a functional behavioral assessment. They were suspending him every day, until my son and DIL hired an attorney to act on their behalf. They had no training in working with kids with Autism, and son and DIL requested that they receive training, so they would understand how to work with Max, but they refused. They just wanted to send Max to Boystown, so they wouldn't have to deal him.
> 
> Eventually, the school district hired an Autism specialist to evaluate Max. They expected the specialist the to agree with them, recommending Boystown. The opposite happened. The Autism specialist told them they were doing everything wrong, and we're causing the problems. She wanted to train them, but they refused! They enrolled Max into Boystown, without the consent of my son and DIL, and thought they could force him to attend. Max had several evaluations from outside sources, his pediatrician, the child psychologist, the developmental pediatrician, and a group of specialists called Child Autism Services. ALL of them said that the program at Boystown was inappropriate. My son and dil's attorney filed an injunction to stop them from sending him.
> 
> ...


Terrible school. I would not want my child to go there. Is there another - better - school that is accessible? Don't worry about this. It sounds like it will turn out fine. I would not trust this school no matter what is awarded in court. It sounds like they will not do their job anyway. You (or someone) will have to keep a close eye out on things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tea no CB spearmint from Amish grocery store. Let mine go. Had chocolate mint wish still had it wonder what it would have taste like for tea. WCK it Mr. Coffee tea maker.
Love the books WCK bookmark them. Finger least gloves and scarfs and we think they are new and here they the patterns are from days gone by. Shawls I knew about. Thanks for that.

Sorry to hear about tick's bad up here too. Hubby had two of them on him and one was attach. 
Collar best thing for dogs. When visiting in Fla, two dogs with and brought home sand fleas took a long time to get rid of them. Glad you got collars LL and they are working.

Had to go to cabin Sat. bad storms up there, high winds, hail, and to much rain. 
Do not have joey to check on them.
Had to take different route as bridge was out, but cabin o.k. still water on some roads but could see road so could go through. Cabin was fine no water except for cabins down from us.

Shrimp yummy. Have not had for a bit. Doing veg. pizza today. Hot here and AC running. 

All for now busy here with all going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Dear friends, if you could take a moment to say a prayer for my son and daughter in law, it would be much appreciated! Most of you already know that my grandson Max, has Autism. During the past school year they had a lot of problems with his school. They would not provide for Max's needs, expecting him to follow an unreasonable behavior plan, without even conducting a functional behavioral assessment. They were suspending him every day, until my son and DIL hired an attorney to act on their behalf. They had no training in working with kids with Autism, and son and DIL requested that they receive training, so they would understand how to work with Max, but they refused. They just wanted to send Max to Boystown, so they wouldn't have to deal him.
> 
> Eventually, the school district hired an Autism specialist to evaluate Max. They expected the specialist the to agree with them, recommending Boystown. The opposite happened. The Autism specialist told them they were doing everything wrong, and we're causing the problems. She wanted to train them, but they refused! They enrolled Max into Boystown, without the consent of my son and DIL, and thought they could force him to attend. Max had several evaluations from outside sources, his pediatrician, the child psychologist, the developmental pediatrician, and a group of specialists called Child Autism Services. ALL of them said that the program at Boystown was inappropriate. My son and dil's attorney filed an injunction to stop them from sending him.
> 
> ...


Praying for them and Max that he gets the help he needs and that school system helps him instead of harming him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tea no CB spearmint from Amish grocery store. Let mine go. Had chocolate mint wish still had it wonder what it would have taste like for tea. WCK it Mr. Coffee tea maker.
> Love the books WCK bookmark them. Finger least gloves and scarfs and we think they are new and here they the patterns are from days gone by. Shawls I knew about. Thanks for that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about tick's bad up here too. Hubby had two of them on him and one was attach.
> ...


Hi, YL. Good to hear from you!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Terrible school. I would not want my child to go there. Is there another - better - school that is accessible? Don't worry about this. It sounds like it will turn out fine. I would not trust this school no matter what is awarded in court. It sounds like they will not do their job anyway. You (or someone) will have to keep a close eye out on things.


Thank you, Lukelucy! Yes, a better school is just a short bus ride away, about five miles. That's what they're suing for. I can't imagine that they would lose their case, because the school has clearly acted illegally. But if they did, my son and DIL would be forced to sell their house and move. They've been in their new house for less than a year, and moving would create a hardship, and lots of expenses. I'm pushing for them to move! I hate that the quads will have to go there some day. These people have been horrible!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Praying for them and Max that he gets the help he needs and that school system helps him instead of harming him.


Thank you, Yarnie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you, Lukelucy! Yes, a better school is just a short bus ride away, about five miles. That's what they're suing for. I can't imagine that they would lose their case, because the school has clearly acted illegally. But if they did, my son and DIL would be forced to sell their house and move. They've been in their new house for less than a year, and moving would create a hardship, and lots of expenses. I'm pushing for them to move! I hate that the quads will have to go there some day. These people have been horrible!


Do not let your child go to this school. Have them tell the judge that they don't trust the school. Moving will be a blessing.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Do not let your child go to this school. Have them tell the judge that they don't trust the school. Moving will be a blessing.


Max definitely will not be going there! If they lose the lawsuit, they will move!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Max definitely will not be going there! If they lose the lawsuit, they will move!


Good. That is the wisest thing. Those teachers/admins will not do right by Max - or any child. Wow. No matter how hard it is (moving, etc.) don't let him go to that school. Bottom line.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Your family are in my thoughts and prayers KFN; praying for the outcome that gives Max the programs and stability that he needs. It's shameful that the school administrators have been so dishonest and unethical.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tea no CB spearmint from Amish grocery store. Let mine go. Had chocolate mint wish still had it wonder what it would have taste like for tea. WCK it Mr. Coffee tea maker.
> Love the books WCK bookmark them. Finger least gloves and scarfs and we think they are new and here they the patterns are from days gone by. Shawls I knew about. Thanks for that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about tick's bad up here too. Hubby had two of them on him and one was attach.
> ...


Good to know your cabin is safe and dry; hoping it stays that way.

Thanks for the info on the tea maker. I'm more of a coffee drinker (hot, cold or iced - love them all) but DH is the tea drinker. I've been buying iced tea in cans for him and for some of the ladies in the knitting group since the weather is warmer but they might enjoy having real iced tea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to know your cabin is safe and dry; hoping it stays that way.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the tea maker. I'm more of a coffee drinker (hot, cold or iced - love them all) but DH is the tea drinker. I've been buying iced tea in cans for him and for some of the ladies in the knitting group since the weather is warmer but they might enjoy having real iced tea.


I love coffee in the morning and tea later. I steep my tea with fresh ginger root an cardamon seeds. Delish.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you, Lukelucy! Yes, a better school is just a short bus ride away, about five miles. That's what they're suing for. I can't imagine that they would lose their case, because the school has clearly acted illegally. But if they did, my son and DIL would be forced to sell their house and move. They've been in their new house for less than a year, and moving would create a hardship, and lots of expenses. I'm pushing for them to move! I hate that the quads will have to go there some day. These people have been horrible!


Since they just got settled, I hope it doesn't come to that KFN - at least not until the timing suits them better. Hopefully this law suit identifies the problems with the school administration and the Education Dept takes steps to solve the problem and improve the system for all kids.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Since they just got settled, I hope it doesn't come to that KFN - at least not until the timing suits them better. Hopefully this law suit identifies the problems with the school administration and the Education Dept takes steps to solve the problem and improve the system for all kids.


There is no one watching to make a change. They would not be doing this if there was. No one is monitoring them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> There is no one watching to make a change. They would not be doing this if there was. No one is monitoring them.


That's a scary thought LL!! Hopefully the lawsuit draws enough attention to the whole issue that they can't hide behind their desks. I know you have had experience of what happens when the system doesn't work properly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a scary thought LL!! Hopefully the lawsuit draws enough attention to the whole issue that they can't hide behind their desks. I know you have had experience of what happens when the system doesn't work properly.


Yes. This won't change much, if anything. They need to get out.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks you guys! It was after 5 when they picked up Max. They needed to get home to fix dinner for the kids. My son told me he'd call later tonight. So, I'm just waiting to hear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks you guys! It was after 5 when they picked up Max. They needed to get home to fix dinner for the kids. My son told me he'd call later tonight. So, I'm just waiting to hear.


Please keep us informed. We care.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Since they just got settled, I hope it doesn't come to that KFN - at least not until the timing suits them better. Hopefully this law suit identifies the problems with the school administration and the Education Dept takes steps to solve the problem and improve the system for all kids.


Believe me! They've considered selling and moving. But honestly, none of us can imagine keeping the house ready to show. The babies are constantly trashing the place. I know, because when they're napping, I get everything all neat and tidy, and five minutes after they wake up, it looks like a tornado went through. Toys all over the living room, and they throw toys over the gate into the kitchen. When you're trying to scold one for doing it, the other three follow. During nap time and bedtime, the boys flip over their toddler beds, removing the mattresses, sheets and all. There are books everywhere! Fingerprints on the windows, broken slats in the blinds. Most of my time is spent cooking breakfast and lunch and cleaning the kitchen after. They make a big mess, and you can't imagine how long it takes to clean 4 highchairs. When I'm there my DIL is either grocery shopping or cleaning or doing laundry. And you can't even imagine how much laundry they generate. It is never ending! We both fold clothes every day.

Once my DIL hinted at staying with us while they tried to sell, but I said sorry, no way. After our kids moved out, we downsized into a 2 bedroom home. They're good sized rooms but not big enough for all those kids! Now, another is on the way. They feel trapped! I'm not sure what will happen, but I'll homeschool Max before I let those evil people get him again. I haven't even begun to tell you how awful they've been!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a scary thought LL!! Hopefully the lawsuit draws enough attention to the whole issue that they can't hide behind their desks. I know you have had experience of what happens when the system doesn't work properly.


I have thought many times, I would love to call the news station. But I don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks you guys! It was after 5 when they picked up Max. They needed to get home to fix dinner for the kids. My son told me he'd call later tonight. So, I'm just waiting to hear.


Nan please let us know how it went today. Praying that the Lord will intervene on the kids behalf. Something similar happened with my youngest grandsonson that is dyslectic. The school had been telling my DD that he had been tested and he was only behind in school. She had the state test him and then went to the school to let them know what she found out. In the end they said they really hadn't tested him . The never helped him with his work after that so DD took him out of public school and he is being home schooled. He was held back when he was in kindergarten because he had trouble with his ears. He had lost 45 days of school. They blamed it on that but kept pushing him to the side. He was suppose to go into the 4thgrade but was way behind on reading and math. It is sad that this has happened to both of our grandboys. Lord help our grands to over come.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nan please let us know how it went today. Praying that the Lord will intervene on the kids behalf. Something similar happened with my youngest grandsonson that is dyslectic. The school had been telling my DD that he had been tested and he was only behind in school. She had the state test him and then went to the school to let them know what she found out. In the end they said they really hadn't tested him . The never helped him with his work after that so DD took him out of public school and he is being home schooled. He was held back when he was in kindergarten because he had trouble with his ears. He had lost 45 days of school. They blamed it on that but kept pushing him to the side. He was suppose to go into the 4thgrade but was way behind on reading and math. It is sad that this has happened to both of our grandboys. Lord help our grands to over come.


CB, sorry to learn that your grandson went through this.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nan please let us know how it went today. Praying that the Lord will intervene on the kids behalf. Something similar happened with my youngest grandsonson that is dyslectic. The school had been telling my DD that he had been tested and he was only behind in school. She had the state test him and then went to the school to let them know what she found out. In the end they said they really hadn't tested him . The never helped him with his work after that so DD took him out of public school and he is being home schooled. He was held back when he was in kindergarten because he had trouble with his ears. He had lost 45 days of school. They blamed it on that but kept pushing him to the side. He was suppose to go into the 4thgrade but was way behind on reading and math. It is sad that this has happened to both of our grandboys. Lord help our grands to over come.


Thanks CB. There really isn't anything to report. My son said that there was just a lot of testimony given. My son and dil testified and so did the representative from Boystown (he had other commitments and had to testify early), the school psychologist, and the Autism specialists. Today will be the principal, the (evil)special ed coordinator and I don't know who else.

So, we're just in a holding pattern. Thank you for your prayers! My son is worried because the school district is counter suing them for legal fees. I told him he shouldn't worry about it. The only way a judge would award them legal fees, is if the lawsuit were frivolous. And it's not!!! This people have been so cruel to Max!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, sorry to learn that your grandson went through this.


I am too. It's so hard to watch your grandchildren go through something like this, and not be able to do anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks CB. There really isn't anything to report. My son said that there was just a lot of testimony given. My son and dil testified and so did the representative from Boystown (he had other commitments and had to testify early), the school psychologist, and the Autism specialists. Today will be the principal, the (evil)special ed coordinator and I don't know who else.
> 
> So, we're just in a holding pattern. Thank you for your prayers! My son is worried because the school district is counter suing them for legal fees. I told him he shouldn't worry about it. The only way a judge would award them legal fees, is if the lawsuit were frivolous. And it's not!!! This people have been so cruel to Max!


The (evil) Special Ed person is directing this thing, and the problem is hers/his. They are going to try to protect themselves for not following the law.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I am too. It's so hard to watch your grandchildren go through something like this, and not be able to do anything.


I am so sorry!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for what is happening to your grand's KFN and CB. I am praying that your Max's is able to get the education he needs and that son and DIL do not have to move. 

What has happen to our school system? amazes me that they can get way with what they have. My son when in grade school was put in slow learners class as he was consider by one teacher as being slow. Guess what the new teacher wanted him to go back to regular classes as he was helping all the others to doing their home work. This son went on to college, just because of one teacher and how wrong she was.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so sorry for what is happening to your grand's KFN and CB. I am praying that your Max's is able to get the education he needs and that son and DIL do not have to move.
> 
> What has happen to our school system? amazes me that they can get way with what they have. My son when in grade school was put in slow learners class as he was consider by one teacher as being slow. Guess what the new teacher wanted him to go back to regular classes as he was helping all the others to doing their home work. This son went on to college, just because of one teacher and how wrong she was.


It's not the system. It's the school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's not the system. It's the school.


Your right LL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yaaaaa It is hot here. I am sweating ! How is everyone else? Hot there yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yaaaaa It is hot here. I am sweating ! How is everyone else? Hot there yet?


I'm freezing. Sent your heat...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your prayers! Everyone has given their testimony but instead of closing statements both lawyers get copies of the transcripts and address the issues on paper to the judge. From what I understand, it's kind of like a closing statement on paper. They have 2 weeks, then the judge will issue his answer 2-4 weeks after that. My son and dil came home looking like they'd been beaten up. For two days they had to listen to the school employees make Max out to be a monster. Heresay was allowed because it was an informal hearing, so for two days they had to listen to, "so and so said this", "so and so said that". It was Horrible! Please pray that the judge goes over the information carefully, and rules in Max's best interest. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you everybody for your prayers! Everyone has given their testimony but instead of closing statements both lawyers get copies of the transcripts and address the issues on paper to the judge. From what I understand, it's kind of like a closing statement on paper. They have 2 weeks, then the judge will issue his answer 2-4 weeks after that. My son and dil came home looking like they'd been beaten up. For two days they had to listen to the school employees make Max out to be a monster. Heresay was allowed because it was an informal hearing, so for two days they had to listen to, "so and so said this", "so and so said that". It was Horrible! Please pray that the judge goes over the information carefully, and rules in Max's best interest. Thank you!


We are awaiting further news. Please let us know. Thank you for posting this update.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you everybody for your prayers! Everyone has given their testimony but instead of closing statements both lawyers get copies of the transcripts and address the issues on paper to the judge. From what I understand, it's kind of like a closing statement on paper. They have 2 weeks, then the judge will issue his answer 2-4 weeks after that. My son and dil came home looking like they'd been beaten up. For two days they had to listen to the school employees make Max out to be a monster. Heresay was allowed because it was an informal hearing, so for two days they had to listen to, "so and so said this", "so and so said that". It was Horrible! Please pray that the judge goes over the information carefully, and rules in Max's best interest. Thank you!


OH KFN will be praying for the judge too. But for you and Max and his mom and Dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yaaaaa It is hot here. I am sweating ! How is everyone else? Hot there yet?


We just cooled off after heat wave. Upper 60's and high humidity. So much rain added in flooding in parts of state. Next week we will be in upper 80's and 90's.

Keep cool if you can.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am so sorry!


Thank you, Lukelucy!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> OH KFN will be praying for the judge too. But for you and Max and his mom and Dad.


Thanks, Yarnie! We'll need those prayers!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> We just cooled off after heat wave. Upper 60's and high humidity. So much rain added in flooding in parts of state. Next week we will be in upper 80's and 90's.
> 
> Keep cool if you can.


It's been so hot here, and the humidity has been awful! "Feels like" temps in the 100s. Real temps in the 90s.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have thought many times, I would love to call the news station. But I don't want to screw anything up.


Probably wise to hold off with media until after the court case, but the case itself might draw some attention, especially from the special education groups and autism support groups.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nan please let us know how it went today. Praying that the Lord will intervene on the kids behalf. Something similar happened with my youngest grandsonson that is dyslectic. The school had been telling my DD that he had been tested and he was only behind in school. She had the state test him and then went to the school to let them know what she found out. In the end they said they really hadn't tested him . The never helped him with his work after that so DD took him out of public school and he is being home schooled. He was held back when he was in kindergarten because he had trouble with his ears. He had lost 45 days of school. They blamed it on that but kept pushing him to the side. He was suppose to go into the 4thgrade but was way behind on reading and math. It is sad that this has happened to both of our grandboys. Lord help our grands to over come.


So sorry about your GS's situation too CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yaaaaa It is hot here. I am sweating ! How is everyone else? Hot there yet?


It's been sunny but cool here - we've had steady light winds and they have a bite to them. I'd love to have some rain, but not on Sat when the town has it's annual summer event (getting picky now :sm23: )

The wildfires in the mainland interior still aren't under control. More than 14,000 people have been evacuated and several major highways have been closed at times.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you everybody for your prayers! Everyone has given their testimony but instead of closing statements both lawyers get copies of the transcripts and address the issues on paper to the judge. From what I understand, it's kind of like a closing statement on paper. They have 2 weeks, then the judge will issue his answer 2-4 weeks after that. My son and dil came home looking like they'd been beaten up. For two days they had to listen to the school employees make Max out to be a monster. Heresay was allowed because it was an informal hearing, so for two days they had to listen to, "so and so said this", "so and so said that". It was Horrible! Please pray that the judge goes over the information carefully, and rules in Max's best interest. Thank you!


Continuing to pray for Max and your family. Written closing statements might work better when it's directed at a judge rather than a jury. It's tough to have to wait for 3-4 weeks for the results.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We just cooled off after heat wave. Upper 60's and high humidity. So much rain added in flooding in parts of state. Next week we will be in upper 80's and 90's.
> 
> Keep cool if you can.


Would love to have some of your rain up here. Hope there hasn't been any more flooding.

Yarnie, you have a wonderful woman driving school bus in your state; she made crochet gifts for all the kids on her bus



__ https://www.facebook.com/tserres1/posts/10154817179829891


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I didn't know that the artificial sweetener Xylitol is deadly for dogs
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212006269785449&set=a.10200404242662022.1073741825.1634482948&type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These insects are so well camouflaged, I'd probably never notice that they weren't leaves



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2325919007632612


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These insects are so well camouflaged, I'd probably never notice that they weren't leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know that the artificial sweetener Xylitol is deadly for dogs
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212006269785449&set=a.10200404242662022.1073741825.1634482948&type=3&theater


Probably not good for humans either then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These insects are so well camouflaged, I'd probably never notice that they weren't leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been sunny but cool here - we've had steady light winds and they have a bite to them. I'd love to have some rain, but not on Sat when the town has it's annual summer event (getting picky now :sm23: )
> 
> The wildfires in the mainland interior still aren't under control. More than 14,000 people have been evacuated and several major highways have been closed at times.


Saw that yesterday on the news It sounds like it is just as bad as last years fires.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to have some of your rain up here. Hope there hasn't been any more flooding.
> 
> Yarnie, you have a wonderful woman driving school bus in your state; she made crochet gifts for all the kids on her bus
> http://www.facebook.com/tserres1/posts/10154817179829891


How sweet is that. She must be a saint as driving a school bus is not the easiest job and then going out of her way to make those children so happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These insects are so well camouflaged, I'd probably never notice that they weren't leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Found out just a bit ago my Aunt is dying. They do not expect her to live more then 48 hours. 

That is the last of my Dad's family. Sad to think about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Found out just a bit ago my Aunt is dying. They do not expect her to live more then 48 hours.
> 
> That is the last of my Dad's family. Sad to think about.


So sorry to hear that Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen a green one. Scary .


I don't think we have them this far north


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How sweet is that. She must be a saint as driving a school bus is not the easiest job and then going out of her way to make those children so happy.


I was a city girl so didn't take the bus to school, but DH has lots of stories when he rode the bus. It takes a special person to drive a school bus and have a good relationship with the kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, some day Willie might get tired of climbing your stairs :sm23:

http://thebestcatpage.com/2017/07/13/one-cat-owner-built-cat-something-ingenious-watch-action/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Found out just a bit ago my Aunt is dying. They do not expect her to live more then 48 hours.
> 
> That is the last of my Dad's family. Sad to think about.


I am so sorry Yarnie. I pray she goes pain free. XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, some day Willie might get tired of climbing your stairs :sm23:
> 
> http://thebestcatpage.com/2017/07/13/one-cat-owner-built-cat-something-ingenious-watch-action/


Why jump when you can ride? I half expected to see the people in the stair lift commercials to have a pet in their laps.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Found out just a bit ago my Aunt is dying. They do not expect her to live more then 48 hours.
> 
> That is the last of my Dad's family. Sad to think about.


Sorry to hear this. I too hope she goes peacefully.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wck how did the down town festival go today? Did you go?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wck how did the down town festival go today? Did you go?


I decided not to go; I had a headache and felt very tired this morning. It was a nice day for it though, warm with a breeze.

Did you have your plant swap today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Why jump when you can ride? I half expected to see the people in the stair lift commercials to have a pet in their laps.


That would have to wait until Yarnie or Mr Yarnie needed a ride :sm01: I checked the stair lifts out when my parents still lived in their condo and my Dad was finding the stairs difficult, but they decided to move into the independent/assisted living apartments instead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I decided not to go; I had a headache and felt very tired this morning. It was a nice day for it though, warm with a breeze.
> 
> Did you have your plant swap today?


I am sorry. I am glad you are having some nice weather.

No the plant swap is the first Saturday of the month.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry. I am glad you are having some nice weather.
> 
> No the plant swap is the first Saturday of the month.


How are your flowers doing? Are they surviving Chewy and the chickens?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another video of oblivious people texting.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209492485725990



Sometimes my aunt suddenly falls downs; thankfully she's never been hurt when it happens. A couple of weeks ago she fell on the sidewalk and the guy behind her stepped over her and continued on his way staring down at his phone. I suppose we should be grateful that he didn't trip and fall on top of her. :sm14:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are your flowers doing? Are they surviving Chewy and the chickens?


The ones in the pots are fine. The ones in the ground are ok . The chicks have clawed and peaked at them. Chewy is happy as usual. He loves the lamb I made and gave it to him. His other babies were dead. He carries it around in his mouth and won't let anyone have it.
Do you still have raccoons on your porch?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I talked to Janie. She still doesn't have internet . She says she misses us. She was at McDonald's on the free net.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ones in the pots are fine. The ones in the ground are ok . The chicks have clawed and peaked at them. Chewy is happy as usual. He loves the lamb I made and gave it to him. His other babies were dead. He carries it around in his mouth and won't let anyone have it.
> Do you still have raccoons on your porch?


Did you make a felted lamb for Chewy? If he lives up to his name, he must go through a lot of toys!

The ***** still come up to scrounge cat food and DH is an enabler -- he puts food out for them near the stairs so the cats can eat at the other end of the deck. A couple of the ***** are mean and snarl at the others even if there is more than 1 food dish. I bought a couple of water pistols and filled them with vinegar and water mixture and spray them when they start getting aggressive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I talked to Janie. She still doesn't have internet . She says she misses us. She was at McDonald's on the free net.


Thanks for letting us know. How is she doing with getting portable oxygen?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She didn't say. 
Are you feeling better?


west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for letting us know. How is she doing with getting portable oxygen?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry Yarnie. I pray she goes pain free. XX


I am so sorry. I hope she does not suffer. The last in the family (not including you). Oh, dear..


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another video of oblivious people texting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear that Yarnie


thank you called my cousin today but did not answer. Just hard to know what to say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, some day Willie might get tired of climbing your stairs :sm23:
> 
> http://thebestcatpage.com/2017/07/13/one-cat-owner-built-cat-something-ingenious-watch-action/


Well it isn't a problem here unless going to sand boxes . Just have to move it upstairs. Know if they made one to move me fromroom to room that would be really nice. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry Yarnie. I pray she goes pain free. XX


Me too. thanks CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why jump when you can ride? I half expected to see the people in the stair lift commercials to have a pet in their laps.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry to hear this. I too hope she goes peacefully.


Thanks lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I decided not to go; I had a headache and felt very tired this morning. It was a nice day for it though, warm with a breeze.
> 
> Did you have your plant swap today?


Hope you are doing better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another video of oblivious people texting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awful person, to do that to your Aunt. I wish for him the same as he did to her. :sm14:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ones in the pots are fine. The ones in the ground are ok . The chicks have clawed and peaked at them. Chewy is happy as usual. He loves the lamb I made and gave it to him. His other babies were dead. He carries it around in his mouth and won't let anyone have it.
> Do you still have raccoons on your porch?


Chickens love bugs; flowers are a bug house. Oh show picture of lamb and Chewy. That sounds so cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I talked to Janie. She still doesn't have internet . She says she misses us. She was at McDonald's on the free net.


Hope she is doing o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you make a felted lamb for Chewy? If he lives up to his name, he must go through a lot of toys!
> 
> The ***** still come up to scrounge cat food and DH is an enabler -- he puts food out for them near the stairs so the cats can eat at the other end of the deck. A couple of the ***** are mean and snarl at the others even if there is more than 1 food dish. I bought a couple of water pistols and filled them with vinegar and water mixture and spray them when they start getting aggressive.


Oh that should give them notice that if they don't play nice then they get a bath. :sm19:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are you doing today Yarnie? Windy and cool here today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry. I am glad you are having some nice weather.
> 
> No the plant swap is the first Saturday of the month.


Well that gives you a couple of weeks to put a swap aside before the chickens get to them :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you called my cousin today but did not answer. Just hard to know what to say.


Hard to know what to say, but she knows you love her and your aunt


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As I always forget holidays and birthday I am going to do it all at once. Please feel free to add to my list as you know I probably will forget some.

Big one Happy Birthday add your name .


WCK.
Happy new years, valentines day, Easter, good Friday, Victoria day, Canada day, Labor day, thanksgiving day, Halloween, Remembrance day, Christmas, Boxing day, Mother's day, Father's day.

Solo:

Purim, Pesach, Shavuot, Tis'a B'av, Rosh Hashana, Yom Kippur, Sukkot, Shmini Atzeret, Simchat Torah, Chanukah

To All:

New Years, Epiphany, inaugurations day, Kansas day, ground hogs day, Nation Wear Red day, valentine's day, Presidents day (depending on who is president) Mardi Gras, Ash Wednesday, Arbor day, Loyalty day, (Threw this one in for fun of it), National Explosive disposal day, ( good one to blast some one), mother's day Harvey Milk Day,(who the heck is Harvey), Ascension day, Memorial day, Shavuot (sorry Solo, left this one out)Pentecost, Whit Monday( now that is funny laugh away) DDay, Trinity Sunday, Flag Day(cause son also born this day) Fathers day, Independence day, Senior Citizen's day, Labor day, National Grandparents Day( it's about time) Constitution day, Columbus day, Sweetest day ( you all are so sweet), Halloween , All Saints day (aren't we all), Day light savings time end( why should we celebrate this), Veterans day, Thanksgiving day, Cyber Monday ( like we need that day) , Black Friday( shopping like mad day I would say), First Sunday of Advent , St. Nicholas Day, ( hope no one gets coal in stocking) , Christmas eve, Christmas day, New years eve, New years day.

There I wish you all these holidays and now I have peace knowing I didn't forget any day that I can find.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tomorrow night off to Druf Haus . German buffet , and German band playing. 

Only held in summer 1st and 3rd Monday of the month. 

So this is the one time we will go. yummy to the tummy, or how to get over load of German food in one meal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing today Yarnie? Windy and cool here today.


Just dandy how are you? Have to get supper going brats tonight and salad . What is on your menu?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As I always forget holidays and birthday I am going to do it all at once. Please feel free to add to my list as you know I probably will forget some.
> 
> Big one Happy Birthday add your name .
> 
> ...


 Are you sure you got all of the holidays?

:sm02
: Never heard of Loyalty Day or National Explosive disposal day or a few others.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> As I always forget holidays and birthday I am going to do it all at once. Please feel free to add to my list as you know I probably will forget some.
> 
> Big one Happy Birthday add your name .
> 
> ...


Wow - that's quite the list. I will add BC Day (Heritage Day in Alberta) the first Monday in August :sm23:

And the Righter's Village really need their own day - when should it be??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow night off to Druf Haus . German buffet , and German band playing.
> 
> Only held in summer 1st and 3rd Monday of the month.
> 
> So this is the one time we will go. yummy to the tummy, or how to get over load of German food in one meal.


Definitely yummy! Sample a bit of everything -- rouladen, sauerbraten, sauerkraut, spaetzle, red cabbage


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just dandy how are you? Have to get supper going brats tonight and salad . What is on your menu?


I love brats, will have them sometime this week. Tonight I had grilled steak and DH had grilled chicken breast with pasta and veggies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your weekend CB?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you sure you got all of the holidays?
> 
> :sm02
> : Never heard of Loyalty Day or National Explosive disposal day or a few others.


Oh there were other ones I left out. All were too too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - that's quite the list. I will add BC Day (Heritage Day in Alberta) the first Monday in August :sm23:
> 
> And the Righter's Village really need their own day - when should it be??


Thanks miss that one.

Every day is Righter's village day.
:sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely yummy! Sample a bit of everything -- rouladen, sauerbraten, sauerkraut, spaetzle, red cabbage


Yes sample all. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love brats, will have them sometime this week. Tonight I had grilled steak and DH had grilled chicken breast with pasta and veggies.


Ah then after brats going into German food. Did not think they have brats to at German buffet.

Oh steak is nice but the thought of Chicken breast and pasta now that is my kind of meal. Had Chicken twice this week. Indoor grill died now have to get new one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice here last today good sleeping weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Chickens rule you know that and sure Chewy is beside himself trying to figure out what they are about. Save the flowers for swap good luck with that. Unless you bring them in there is no hope.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow night off to Druf Haus . German buffet , and German band playing.
> 
> Only held in summer 1st and 3rd Monday of the month.
> 
> So this is the one time we will go. yummy to the tummy, or how to get over load of German food in one meal.


Sounds like quite the feast. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh there were other ones I left out. All were too too funny.


You left out Just on Account Day. It's basically a be good to yourself day, for any reason.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I ran into this very interesting video. Some historians and archeologists are making a case for the idea that the Temple was not on what is now considered to be the Temple Mount. They make a very good argument for what they believe was the actual location of the temple. Very interesting! They're saying the third Temple could be built without starting a war with the muslims. It is well worth the time to watch it.

Have any of you heard about this before?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks miss that one.
> 
> Every day is Righter's village day.
> :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah then after brats going into German food. Did not think they have brats to at German buffet.
> 
> Oh steak is nice but the thought of Chicken breast and pasta now that is my kind of meal. Had Chicken twice this week. Indoor grill died now have to get new one.


How was the German buffet Yarnie? Hope you and DH had a great time.

Annie came over for lunch today and we had a great visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice here last today good sleeping weather.


The BC wildfires are a lot worse. There are now more than 37,000 people evacuated and many of the fires still aren't under control. New fires have also started on the BC/Alberta border in the Kootney and Banff National Parks. DB#2 and family are on vacation near Banff and it's very smoky and lots of the tourist attractions and trails are closed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I ran into this very interesting video. Some historians and archeologists are making a case for the idea that the Temple was not on what is now considered to be the Temple Mount. They make a very good argument for what they believe was the actual location of the temple. Very interesting! They're saying the third Temple could be built without starting a war with the muslims. It is well worth the time to watch it.
> 
> Have any of you heard about this before?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the German buffet Yarnie? Hope you and DH had a great time.
> 
> Annie came over for lunch today and we had a great visit.


A German buffet sounds wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hot here today. It was 97degrees when our power went out. Thank the Lord it was only out for about 30 minutes.

My son picked all of my grapes off the one vine yesterday. Green and ripe. I guess I will be making jelly in a few days.

What is everyone else doing in this heat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your knitting group today?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot here today. It was 97degrees when our power went out. Thank the Lord it was only out for about 30 minutes.
> 
> My son picked all of my grapes off the one vine yesterday. Green and ripe. I guess I will be making jelly in a few days.
> 
> What is everyone else doing in this heat?


Melting here. We have the air conditioner going.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Melting here. We have the air conditioner going.


We have had our on since Feb. Upstairs. It really didn't feel as hot as they said it was. Maybe I am getting use to it. I hate getting in a hot car tho.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had our on since Feb. Upstairs. It really didn't feel as hot as they said it was. Maybe I am getting use to it. I hate getting in a hot car tho.


Hot cars are the worst. It is not here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You left out Just on Account Day. It's basically a be good to yourself day, for any reason.


I like that day.

Never made it to German buffet , a thing got in my way . Oh well there are still two months to go so will get there next time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - that's quite the list. I will add BC Day (Heritage Day in Alberta) the first Monday in August :sm23:
> 
> And the Righter's Village really need their own day - when should it be??


Sounds like a good holiday to me. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love brats, will have them sometime this week. Tonight I had grilled steak and DH had grilled chicken breast with pasta and veggies.


wish I was at your house yummy I bet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I ran into this very interesting video. Some historians and archeologists are making a case for the idea that the Temple was not on what is now considered to be the Temple Mount. They make a very good argument for what they believe was the actual location of the temple. Very interesting! They're saying the third Temple could be built without starting a war with the muslims. It is well worth the time to watch it.
> 
> Have any of you heard about this before?
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the German buffet Yarnie? Hope you and DH had a great time.
> 
> Annie came over for lunch today and we had a great visit.


How is Annie doing? How was Knitting wed.?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The BC wildfires are a lot worse. There are now more than 37,000 people evacuated and many of the fires still aren't under control. New fires have also started on the BC/Alberta border in the Kootney and Banff National Parks. DB#2 and family are on vacation near Banff and it's very smoky and lots of the tourist attractions and trails are closed.


Oh my saw just a bit on TV and other fire's Here in States too. have they gotten any control yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot here today. It was 97degrees when our power went out. Thank the Lord it was only out for about 30 minutes.
> 
> My son picked all of my grapes off the one vine yesterday. Green and ripe. I guess I will be making jelly in a few days.
> 
> What is everyone else doing in this heat?


Sitting in AC mostly. Bad storms last nite every thing turn off . We were lucky just a lot of rain and wind. Some in state not so good. 60 to 70 mile an hour winds. We are suppose to get hit again tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hot cars are the worst. It is not here.


Agree with you seats in car and stirring wheel on my gosh .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I like that day.
> 
> Never made it to German buffet , a thing got in my way . Oh well there are still two months to go so will get there next time.


Sorry you missed it. Sounds delicious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You would not believe what I almost step on in back yard. On Bunnie head and one Rabbit foot. 

We have lost three baby bunnies so far and one dead Shew on front steps left there. One neighbor down the block lost all his pigeon's. Hubby and neighbor think it is a mink. We had one a couple of years back kill all Hubby prize show pigeon's about 20 of them . None left alive, when I went out to coop knew it was a Mink as never forgot smell when young friends father raised Mink for coats. That is all they are good for as far as I am concern. Kill every thing and Do not consume all of it. Neighbor and Hubby set out live trap's with part of Rabbit. But nothing yet. Also think some one in back wood shooting deer as hear rifle shots once in a while. Little fawn out in neighbor's yard does not have spots yet with out mom. Against the law to shot inside village . 
What a fun time going on here. Not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing what are you all up too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry you missed it. Sounds delicious.


Agree miss so good food for sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You would not believe what I almost step on in back yard. On Bunnie head and one Rabbit foot.
> 
> We have lost three baby bunnies so far and one dead Shew on front steps left there. One neighbor down the block lost all his pigeon's. Hubby and neighbor think it is a mink. We had one a couple of years back kill all Hubby prize show pigeon's about 20 of them . None left alive, when I went out to coop knew it was a Mink as never forgot smell when young friends father raised Mink for coats. That is all they are good for as far as I am concern. Kill every thing and Do not consume all of it. Neighbor and Hubby set out live trap's with part of Rabbit. But nothing yet. Also think some one in back wood shooting deer as hear rifle shots once in a while. Little fawn out in neighbor's yard does not have spots yet with out mom. Against the law to shot inside village .
> What a fun time going on here. Not.


Oh no! A mink of all things. Can you set a trap?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing what are you all up too?


I"m fine. Up to nothing! Wishing I had a German buffet here! How are you, YL - besides the mink...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh no! A mink of all things. Can you set a trap?


Both neighbor and hubby set live traps. Think they will do?? with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I"m fine. Up to nothing! Wishing I had a German buffet here! How are you, YL - besides the mink...


Oh just doing a jig here. Just did some bills and guess what . Have a check in account not sent? Oh a mind is a terrible thing to waste and mind is in never never land. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Both neighbor and hubby set live traps. Think they will do?? with it.


Let me know if it works!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just doing a jig here. Just did some bills and guess what . Have a check in account not sent? Oh a mind is a terrible thing to waste and mind is in never never land. :sm06:


We all do these things. I am the queen of it!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is interesting thanks KFN. It sure would make for a problem there. Do you ever read or hear the Book and the Spade. Look it up very interest what they have found so far.


I haven't heard of that book. I'll look it up! Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot here today. It was 97degrees when our power went out. Thank the Lord it was only out for about 30 minutes.
> 
> My son picked all of my grapes off the one vine yesterday. Green and ripe. I guess I will be making jelly in a few days.
> 
> What is everyone else doing in this heat?


Trying to stay cool any way I can. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had our on since Feb. Upstairs. It really didn't feel as hot as they said it was. Maybe I am getting use to it. I hate getting in a hot car tho.


We are having 99 degrees temps today with heat index at 105-108. I've blown up the kiddie pool I bought for the dogs a few years ago and filled it for Trent. I doubt he will use it unless I put him in it. Maybe I'll use it, TEE HEE.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I ran into this very interesting video. Some historians and archeologists are making a case for the idea that the Temple was not on what is now considered to be the Temple Mount. They make a very good argument for what they believe was the actual location of the temple. Very interesting! They're saying the third Temple could be built without starting a war with the muslims. It is well worth the time to watch it.
> 
> Have any of you heard about this before?
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot here today. It was 97degrees when our power went out. Thank the Lord it was only out for about 30 minutes.
> 
> My son picked all of my grapes off the one vine yesterday. Green and ripe. I guess I will be making jelly in a few days.
> 
> What is everyone else doing in this heat?


Yummy grapes! Do you have enough for munching and jelly?

No heat for us to worry about here, there are steady breezes moving up to stronger winds so it hasn't been too hot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your knitting group today?


We had a great time, but met at D's place this week. The lady she usually gets a ride with couldn't make it this week, so the rest of us all came to her. D has made some fabulous afghans for her great grands the past year but also made a huge afghan of a desert scene with sand, cactus, mountains and sky -- it's made up of 600 squares!! So we got to see the finished afghan before it goes off to her family reunion next month.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I like that day.
> 
> Never made it to German buffet , a thing got in my way . Oh well there are still two months to go so will get there next time.


Hope you get there soon Yarnie. Rouladen beckons you :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you get there soon Yarnie. Rouladen beckons you :sm09:


It's beckoning me too. Yummm...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How is Annie doing? How was Knitting wed.?


Annie is doing well, spending lots of time with her grands and in her garden. She also spends a few hours a week on a garden makeover job in a nearby town. She's not doing as much knitting over the summer, but we all still enjoy our Wed knitting and lots can get done even if it's just a few hours a week.

Are you giving knitting a rest too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my saw just a bit on TV and other fire's Here in States too. have they gotten any control yet?


Not really, hot spots keep breaking out again and the wind keeps the embers going. So sad to see the fires and flash floods in California too. Has the flooding in your area stopped yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not really, hot spots keep breaking out again and the wind keeps the embers going. So sad to see the fires and flash floods in California too. Has the flooding in your area stopped yet?


Sorry to hear this. Oh, dear..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You would not believe what I almost step on in back yard. On Bunnie head and one Rabbit foot.
> 
> We have lost three baby bunnies so far and one dead Shew on front steps left there. One neighbor down the block lost all his pigeon's. Hubby and neighbor think it is a mink. We had one a couple of years back kill all Hubby prize show pigeon's about 20 of them . None left alive, when I went out to coop knew it was a Mink as never forgot smell when young friends father raised Mink for coats. That is all they are good for as far as I am concern. Kill every thing and Do not consume all of it. Neighbor and Hubby set out live trap's with part of Rabbit. But nothing yet. Also think some one in back wood shooting deer as hear rifle shots once in a while. Little fawn out in neighbor's yard does not have spots yet with out mom. Against the law to shot inside village .
> What a fun time going on here. Not.


Mink are so vicious for such small animals. Your DH must have been so upset to lose his pigeons that way. Hope the traps work.

We have 2 little fawns here this year. Mama Doe keeps them fairly well hidden but we see them come out in the evening. It's so funny to watch them bounce. Makes me mad when people hunt illegally, especially when they put people at risk too. We've had a few cases of illegal bow hunting here. Wildlife had to tranquilize one poor doe that had an arrow that went through her jaw and up through the top of her mouth. Lucky her injuries weren't serious so they could remove the arrow and let her go.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mink are so vicious for such small animals. Your DH must have been so upset to lose his pigeons that way. Hope the traps work.
> 
> We have 2 little fawns here this year. Mama Doe keeps them fairly well hidden but we see them come out in the evening. It's so funny to watch them bounce. Makes me mad when people hunt illegally, especially when they put people at risk too. We've had a few cases of illegal bow hunting here. Wildlife had to tranquilize one poor doe that had an arrow that went through her jaw and up through the top of her mouth. Lucky her injuries weren't serious so they could remove the arrow and let her go.


Oh, dear. I'm glad doe was ok. I cannot stand to see an animal in pain. Breaks my heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I haven't heard of that book. I'll look it up! Thanks for telling me about it.


It's not a book KFN, Yarnie listens to their radio program and they also have a facebook page and website. They've posted some amazing videos of findings in archaeology sites and historical and religious articles

http://www.facebook.com/The-Book-The-Spade-112234325148/
http://thebookandthespade.wordpress.com/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It's beckoning me too. Yummm...


Me too -- but DH rarely eats beef so I'll have to wait for the right occasion


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. I'm glad doe was ok. I cannot stand to see an animal in pain. Breaks my heart.


It makes me so angry when I hear about how cruel some people are to animals, breaks my heart too.

How are your dogs coping with the heat LL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too -- but DH rarely eats beef so I'll have to wait for the right occasion


I eat it all. Except liver and salmon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It makes me so angry when I hear about how cruel some people are to animals, breaks my heart too.
> 
> How are your dogs coping with the heat LL?


Our male has problems. Hot spot on tail - underneath near rectum. Also, he's been chewing a "tumor" or something on his tail on top - lower. We took him to the vet and he's under watch plus antibiotics and other meds. He needs to go back, poor thing. I'm upset over it all.

I have a friend who is a vet. She said to do the following for "hot spots":

1) Shave area thoroughly.
2) Clean with Phisoderm
3) Pat dry
4) Witch Hazel - it might sting
5) Hydroclorozone SPRAY

That is what a vet does. Can save money if you do it yourself. FYI.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I eat it all. Except liver and salmon.


DH & I love salmon and eat it fairly often. I love liver and onions but don't usually cook it myself since DH doesn't like it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Our male has problems. Hot spot on tail - underneath near rectum. Also, he's been chewing a "tumor" or something on his tail on top - lower. We took him to the vet and he's under watch plus antibiotics and other meds. He needs to go back, poor thing. I'm upset over it all.
> 
> I have a friend who is a vet. She said to do the following for "hot spots":
> 
> ...


Oh the poor boy :sm13: Hope the treatment helps and he's better soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH & I love salmon and eat it fairly often. I love liver and onions but don't usually cook it myself since DH doesn't like it.


You have a healthy diet!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh the poor boy :sm13: Hope the treatment helps and he's better soon.


Thank you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - you can add this video to the one with Mama Chimp



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156158630727598


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We are having 99 degrees temps today with heat index at 105-108. I've blown up the kiddie pool I bought for the dogs a few years ago and filled it for Trent. I doubt he will use it unless I put him in it. Maybe I'll use it, TEE HEE.


We were supposed to get up to 100 today, with a heat index of 115. I'm not sure if we did, but even now after 7 pm, it is 95 with a heat index of 105! It's not like we haven't had 100 degree weather before, it's just been a while. We're supposed to cool down to 88 on Sunday. I'll take it!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It was really interesting and made a lot of sense from an historical and archaeological points of view. I don't know if it will make a difference to regional political or religious issues -- they seem to go much deeper than the actual site of the temple and whether man-made rebuilding should occur. What do you think?


The Jewish people have for so long, invested their thoughts and prayers into the Temple Mount. I doubt that they'll ever accept anything different. But I do wonder about the statement that one guy made at the end, that a peace agreement could be reached and the temple could be rebuilt. We know that there will be a false peace agreement, and we know that the Temple will be rebuilt. I've always wondered how that could happen, with the dome of the rock sitting on the site. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's not a book KFN, Yarnie listens to their radio program and they also have a facebook page and website. They've posted some amazing videos of findings in archaeology sites and historical and religious articles
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/The-Book-The-Spade-112234325148/
> http://thebookandthespade.wordpress.com/


Oh, okay. Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I haven't heard of that book. I'll look it up! Thanks for telling me about it.


KNF should have said program is on internet and I get the radio program on Sundays. Sorry for that.

As always I am a bit late thanks WCK for telling her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not really, hot spots keep breaking out again and the wind keeps the embers going. So sad to see the fires and flash floods in California too. Has the flooding in your area stopped yet?


I could only wish. So many roads are flood and impassable. tomorrow strong storms again . So sure that those roads will not dry out.

The funnest one I saw , I know flooding is not funny. But would think that police would know better then to drive through flooded roads.

Picture of police car in water up to its doors, and in the middle of a flooded road.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How Hot is it?

It is so hot here if you just open the door and step out, you will be sweating and have to go back in and take a shower.

It is so hot here place pan of eggs in water and water will start to boil and eggs are done in 5 min.s

It is so hot here that flowers when sun comes close up their petals.

It is so hot here that you start car and turn on air, run back in house with air. Then back out to car and it is cool.

It is so hot here mosquito's won't bite you.

It is so hot here bugs are lined up to come into house.

It is so hot here that spiders are to busy building webs around anything that shades them.

It is so hot here not one runner or bike riders to be found.

It is so hot here that with out AC people are emptying freeze and climbing in it.

It is so hot here that birds are flying all the time to stay cool.

It is so hot here dogs when door is open for them to go out , they just look at you as if to say you got to be kidding. Then lay in front of fan.

It is so hot here that if you have straight hair just step out door, your hair curls up.

Actual we are only in high 80's, and only in 90's so you all have us beat. But humidity wow . Bad storms again tomorrow morning , and rest of day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KNF should have said program is on internet and I get the radio program on Sundays. Sorry for that.
> 
> As always I am a bit late thanks WCK for telling her.


I'm so glad you told me about Book and the Spade Yarnie; I really enjoy getting their updates. Was the story on confirming human blood on the Shroud of Turin on the last radio program?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you told me about Book and the Spade Yarnie; I really enjoy getting their updates. Was the story on confirming human blood on the Shroud of Turin on the last radio program?


If it was I miss it. I know that they were testing Shroud. Interesting to know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I could only wish. So many roads are flood and impassable. tomorrow strong storms again . So sure that those roads will not dry out.
> 
> The funnest one I saw , I know flooding is not funny. But would think that police would know better then to drive through flooded roads.
> 
> Picture of police car in water up to its doors, and in the middle of a flooded road.


So sorry to hear that the floods are still happening, but know what you mean about laughing when the cops get stuck. Last year there was a young fellow that thought he could ignore the "road closed" sign across a flooded road and he got stuck and got his picture sitting on the roof of the car waiting for help on the front page of the local paper :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How Hot is it?
> 
> It is so hot here if you just open the door and step out, you will be sweating and have to go back in and take a shower.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: don't have to worry about too much heat here this year. I even put socks on 1 day last week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: don't have to worry about too much heat here this year. I even put socks on 1 day last week.


Oh you poor thing, having to wear socks. Want to trade places with me. I would love to be cool.

Wait a min. in about 4 months I will be complaining about being to cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you told me about Book and the Spade Yarnie; I really enjoy getting their updates. Was the story on confirming human blood on the Shroud of Turin on the last radio program?


When you look at the Shroud of Turin it really makes you feel like you are looking at the face of Jesus. I saw the same article. I believe it is the real shroud cloth. It has been proven so why not believe ?
The power of the resurrection is the Light!♥
http://nationalpost.com/news/world/israel-middle-east/blood-stains-on-the-turin-shroud-are-no-cruci-fiction-the-guy-was-in-a-lot-of-pain-study/wcm/b889ea13-b9bb-4ab4-81ff-ae9459b9c279
This is not the article I read but still the same thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When you look at the Shroud of Turin it really makes you feel like you are looking at the face of Jesus. I saw the same article. I believe it is the real shroud cloth. It has been proven so why not believe ?
> The power of the resurrection is the Light!♥
> http://nationalpost.com/news/world/israel-middle-east/blood-stains-on-the-turin-shroud-are-no-cruci-fiction-the-guy-was-in-a-lot-of-pain-study/wcm/b889ea13-b9bb-4ab4-81ff-ae9459b9c279
> This not the article I read but still the same thing.


Each time I see the face on the Shroud, it haunts me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Each time I see the face on the Shroud, it haunts me.


Why? Because we are guilty? He did it so we might live.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why? Because we are guilty? He did it so we might live.


Not that way just the face of Christ and what he did on the cross for me. Yes guilty but set free because of him and his love for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not that way just the face of Christ and what he did on the cross for me. Yes guilty but set free because of him and his love for me.


Yes I feel the same way. I didn't deserve it but He choose to do it for all of us. Awesome to know this .Makes me tear up.
I think KFN and I will break out in praises. Anyone one else? :sm02:
She knows what I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Our male has problems. Hot spot on tail - underneath near rectum. Also, he's been chewing a "tumor" or something on his tail on top - lower. We took him to the vet and he's under watch plus antibiotics and other meds. He needs to go back, poor thing. I'm upset over it all.
> 
> I have a friend who is a vet. She said to do the following for "hot spots":
> 
> ...


Poor thing hope it heals up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo how is Trent doing? Have you gotten control of fleas yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We were supposed to get up to 100 today, with a heat index of 115. I'm not sure if we did, but even now after 7 pm, it is 95 with a heat index of 105! It's not like we haven't had 100 degree weather before, it's just been a while. We're supposed to cool down to 88 on Sunday. I'll take it!


It is not fun. We were at 97 with high heat index today. If the weather people wouldn't focus on the heat index maybe we wouldn't know it is so hot. Just sayin". :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God bless you all. Am off to bed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo how is Trent doing? Have you gotten control of fleas yet?


It's a slow battle, but I think we will win it. I got Trent into the plastic container (the one in the avatar) and had him stay for at least 10 minutes. I figured I would drown those buggers. After I took him out I went over him with the flea comb. I wanted him to stay on the patio to dry off, but NO he had to head back out to the grass. Just when we get one step ahead, he does something that puts us two steps back. Now every time he scratches I will remind him that it is his fault. :sm02: :sm02: I found a flea collar that he is able to tolerate. Trent has only had it on for a day, so we'll see how that works. I feel bad that he is so miserable.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a slow battle, but I think we will win it. I got Trent into the plastic container (the one in the avatar) and had him stay for at least 10 minutes. I figured I would drown those buggers. After I took him out I went over him with the flea comb. I wanted him to stay on the patio to dry off, but NO he had to head back out to the grass. Just when we get one step ahead, he does something that puts us two steps back. Now every time he scratches I will remind him that it is his fault. :sm02: :sm02: I found a flea collar that he is able to tolerate. Trent has only had it on for a day, so we'll see how that works. I feel bad that he is so miserable.


Oh, dear. Hope he's ok!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had to say goodbye to another of our little feral cats today. Callie was a pretty little tabby, about 18 to 19 years old. We have a wonderful vet that comes to the house so it was a little less stressful for Callie (she was still very skittish around strangers).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had to say goodbye to another of our little feral cats today. Callie was a pretty little tabby, about 18 to 19 years old. We have a wonderful vet that comes to the house so it was a little less stressful for Callie (she was still very skittish around strangers).


It is so hard to lose a loved pet. I am sorry, WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so sorry WCK. It is heart breaking to lose one of our babies.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When you look at the Shroud of Turin it really makes you feel like you are looking at the face of Jesus. I saw the same article. I believe it is the real shroud cloth. It has been proven so why not believe ?
> The power of the resurrection is the Light!♥
> http://nationalpost.com/news/world/israel-middle-east/blood-stains-on-the-turin-shroud-are-no-cruci-fiction-the-guy-was-in-a-lot-of-pain-study/wcm/b889ea13-b9bb-4ab4-81ff-ae9459b9c279
> This is not the article I read but still the same thing.


It's such a mesmerizing image


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not that way just the face of Christ and what he did on the cross for me. Yes guilty but set free because of him and his love for me.


Yes ❤❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a slow battle, but I think we will win it. I got Trent into the plastic container (the one in the avatar) and had him stay for at least 10 minutes. I figured I would drown those buggers. After I took him out I went over him with the flea comb. I wanted him to stay on the patio to dry off, but NO he had to head back out to the grass. Just when we get one step ahead, he does something that puts us two steps back. Now every time he scratches I will remind him that it is his fault. :sm02: :sm02: I found a flea collar that he is able to tolerate. Trent has only had it on for a day, so we'll see how that works. I feel bad that he is so miserable.


Hoping that the baths and new collar rid poor Trent of those pesky fleas


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping that the baths and new collar rid poor Trent of those pesky fleas


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks LL and CB. Callie never got to be an indoor pet, she only started coming into the house in the last month and we trapped and spayed her and the other little ferals in the spring of 2000! She wasn't aggressive, just shy and skittish. We could pet her a bit when we put food out but otherwise she would stay just out of reach. She kept getting frailer and then the last day was getting wobbly but she didn't seem to be in pain so we're grateful for that.

Her buddy Mattie will miss her, they spent a lot of time together. Mattie is even more elusive than Callie was - she hangs back until we've moved away from the food dish before she comes to eat and runs away if we talk to her or try to coax her out. Earl and Winkie are the 2 friendliest ferals and have mostly lived in the house for the last couple of years. But Earl is about 18 and getting very frail too :sm13: Winkie is still a youngster at 16 and is a real chatterbox. Her brother Sammy sometimes comes in for a moment but then wants back out again almost immediately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> :sm24:


How is your boy doing LL? Hope his sore is healing ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your boy doing LL? Hope his sore is healing ok.


I love our boy. He is healing, but the vet needs to biopsy (I think) a tumor on his tail. Our female
was limping and could not go for a walk. I tried to take our male out, but he stood in the road frozen - he would 
not budge without our female. So cute. They love each other very much.

Thank you for asking WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL and CB. Callie never got to be an indoor pet, she only started coming into the house in the last month and we trapped and spayed her and the other little ferals in the spring of 2000! She wasn't aggressive, just shy and skittish. We could pet her a bit when we put food out but otherwise she would stay just out of reach. She kept getting frailer and then the last day was getting wobbly but she didn't seem to be in pain so we're grateful for that.
> 
> Her buddy Mattie will miss her, they spent a lot of time together. Mattie is even more elusive than Callie was - she hangs back until we've moved away from the food dish before she comes to eat and runs away if we talk to her or try to coax her out. Earl and Winkie are the 2 friendliest ferals and have mostly lived in the house for the last couple of years. But Earl is about 18 and getting very frail too :sm13: Winkie is still a youngster at 16 and is a real chatterbox. Her brother Sammy sometimes comes in for a moment but then wants back out again almost immediately.


WCK, do you think Callie came around because she was ill and needed help?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love our boy. He is healing, but the vet needs to biopsy (I think) a tumor on his tail. Our female
> was limping and could not go for a walk. I tried to take our male out, but he stood in the road frozen - he would
> not budge without our female. So cute. They love each other very much.
> 
> Thank you for asking WCK!


That's so sweet that your dogs are so close and loving. Are they litter mates? Praying for good results on the biopsy❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, do you think Callie came around because she was ill and needed help?


We like to think so LL. When some of the others have been hurt or sick they came up and let us help them. It hurts to see them hurting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We like to think so LL. When some of the others have been hurt or sick they came up and let us help them. It hurts to see them hurting.


Yes, they come to you for help. That's wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had to say goodbye to another of our little feral cats today. Callie was a pretty little tabby, about 18 to 19 years old. We have a wonderful vet that comes to the house so it was a little less stressful for Callie (she was still very skittish around strangers).


Oh but you know what she knew you cared and came to you as she knew you would help her. Sorry about your lost it hurts to lose even one of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love our boy. He is healing, but the vet needs to biopsy (I think) a tumor on his tail. Our female
> was limping and could not go for a walk. I tried to take our male out, but he stood in the road frozen - he would
> not budge without our female. So cute. They love each other very much.
> 
> Thank you for asking WCK!


Praying for good report for him. He knows someone is missing. Hope she is alright.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a slow battle, but I think we will win it. I got Trent into the plastic container (the one in the avatar) and had him stay for at least 10 minutes. I figured I would drown those buggers. After I took him out I went over him with the flea comb. I wanted him to stay on the patio to dry off, but NO he had to head back out to the grass. Just when we get one step ahead, he does something that puts us two steps back. Now every time he scratches I will remind him that it is his fault. :sm02: :sm02: I found a flea collar that he is able to tolerate. Trent has only had it on for a day, so we'll see how that works. I feel bad that he is so miserable.


But at least he knows he is loved. Has the vet told you anything you can do?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But at least he knows he is loved. Has the vet told you anything you can do?


Good question...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We had to say goodbye to another of our little feral cats today. Callie was a pretty little tabby, about 18 to 19 years old. We have a wonderful vet that comes to the house so it was a little less stressful for Callie (she was still very skittish around strangers).


So sorry about your Callie. She chose her family wisely and had a good life.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping that the baths and new collar rid poor Trent of those pesky fleas


Thanks WCK. I think we are on the right path. It's just a slow, miserable process.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> :sm24:


Thanks LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love our boy. He is healing, but the vet needs to biopsy (I think) a tumor on his tail. Our female
> was limping and could not go for a walk. I tried to take our male out, but he stood in the road frozen - he would
> not budge without our female. So cute. They love each other very much.
> 
> Thank you for asking WCK!


I'm glad your pup is doing better. That is cute that he wouldn't go for a walk without his lady.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But at least he knows he is loved. Has the vet told you anything you can do?


Nothing other that what we are already doing. Next year the yard will get sprayed early spring. I'll do it as many times as needed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad your pup is doing better. That is cute that he wouldn't go for a walk without his lady.


He is sooo sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you are a bunch of softies when it comes to our pets. Love them even after they leave this world. Only are animals allow us to talk to about what is happening in our world and do not answer back. Just a lick and a pet that is all that is required.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are a bunch of softies when it comes to our pets. Love them even after they leave this world. Only are animals allow us to talk to about what is happening in our world and do not answer back. Just a lick and a pet that is all that is required.


Yes, I'm very soft with ours!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I'm very soft with ours!


I know you are and so are we all.

Tender hearts are good, better then evil nasty ones.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know you are and so are we all.
> 
> Tender hearts are good, better then evil nasty ones.


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are a bunch of softies when it comes to our pets. Love them even after they leave this world. Only are animals allow us to talk to about what is happening in our world and do not answer back. Just a lick and a pet that is all that is required.


Or a little scratch under the chin or behind the ears


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I'm very soft with ours!


❤ is the biopsy being done soon LL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ❤ is the biopsy being done soon LL?


I don't think so. They want it to heal and then will look at it. He was eating it... Ugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't think so. They want it to heal and then will look at it. He was eating it... Ugh.


Yuck, but then a lot of dogs will try to eat almost anything :sm16:

A friend was out hiking with her dog and he found and devoured a partly eaten sandwich in plastic wrap. The plastic was caught in his intestines and he needed a couple of surgeries but he did recover.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yuck, but then a lot of dogs will try to eat almost anything :sm16:
> 
> A friend was out hiking with her dog and he found and devoured a partly eaten sandwich in plastic wrap. The plastic was caught in his intestines and he needed a couple of surgeries but he did recover.


Oh, dear. Plastics pollute so much. Our seas for instance. Poor dog!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I love these dogs, 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=349705878486753



and of course a cat would sit there and say you want me to do what ?!?!? and then lie down or rollover. I'm a cat :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. Plastics pollute so much. Our seas for instance. Poor dog!


People are so thoughtless! If a wild animal or stray dog had eaten the sandwich, it would have died a very painful death.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love these dogs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog would not get out of the long tube!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Off to get groceries. Have a good day LL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Off to get groceries. Have a good day LL


Same to you WCK. Get that grocery shopping done! Then relax.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love these dogs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dog did very well for his size. Totally different type of dog than the collie. Good job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yuck, but then a lot of dogs will try to eat almost anything :sm16:
> 
> A friend was out hiking with her dog and he found and devoured a partly eaten sandwich in plastic wrap. The plastic was caught in his intestines and he needed a couple of surgeries but he did recover.


So true. Chewy was acting like he was throwing up. I threw him out just in time. I left him out for awhile. I let him in and found a rope that he had a ball on the end . He ate the ball long time ago. It was slimy so I realized he had been choking on the rope and threw it up. He could have choked . I threw it away so it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love these dogs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both were good only one was sllooww. I loved him the best.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. Chewy was acting like he was throwing up. I threw him out just in time. I left him out for awhile. I let him in and found a rope that he had a ball on the end . He ate the ball long time ago. It was slimy so I realized he had been choking on the rope and threw it up. He could have choked . I threw it away so it wouldn't happen again.


OMG. Pooorrr Chewy! He must have been in agony. Glad you threw it away. Is he acting better? Pooorrr dog!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. Chewy was acting like he was throwing up. I threw him out just in time. I left him out for awhile. I let him in and found a rope that he had a ball on the end . He ate the ball long time ago. It was slimy so I realized he had been choking on the rope and threw it up. He could have choked . I threw it away so it wouldn't happen again.


Poor Chewy; he's still a big puppy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both were good only one was sllooww. I loved him the best.


I loved him too; he was so methodical going through the routine. BIL & SIL had a border collie, she was great with the kids and the cows and very smart, but had so much energy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved him too; he was so methodical going through the routine. BIL & SIL had a border collie, she was great with the kids and the cows and very smart, but had so much energy!


DH and I moved from apartment to a house after our first year of marriage. I wanted a dog. A neighbor gave us a small border collie. She had the mange and was thin at a few weeks old. She grew into so much hair. Shasta made a trail around the fence she ran so much. She loved it when we moved to the country. They need to have a space to run or herd some sheep. My DD has had 2 Shelties. Collies are very good pets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Chewy; he's still a big puppy!


 Yes he is. He still gets in my lap.

:sm16: :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is. He still gets in my lap.
> 
> :sm16: :sm02:


❤ You're so lucky that Chewy likes to cuddle. Earl and Winkie are tame enough that they will climb onto our lap when they feel like it, but they aren't cuddlers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This cracks me up.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1133051080089321


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://damnbored.tv/dad-building-kitty-door-hilarious/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today is the 100th anniversary of Canada approving legislation for a "temporary" income tax to pay for costs of WWI :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://damnbored.tv/dad-building-kitty-door-hilarious/


Philo was going to stick with his old ways :sm09:

We didn't put cat doors into the house because we didn't want presents, but we put one into the garage and cut little openings into the barns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

good thing they've got a pan on the floor



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=491594670955762


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today is the 100th anniversary of Canada approving legislation for a "temporary" income tax to pay for costs of WWI :sm13:


 :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> good thing they've got a pan on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today was the hottest day of summer so far; it's still over 80 on the shady side of the house and the forecast has it staying hot for the next few days..

We had stir fried shrimp and veggies with pasta for dinner tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was the hottest day of summer so far; it's still over 80 on the shady side of the house and the forecast has it staying hot for the next few days..
> 
> We had stir fried shrimp and veggies with pasta for dinner tonight.


It is 83 right now at 11:00 PM. We are suppose to have a cool front come in a few days. Eighty nine will be the high. Yea.

You had shrimp and didn't invite me?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love these dogs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Willie can do some of those trick but does not know he is doing it. He can go through hoop's, climb up on couch, Jump high when scared. But he is not trained to do them. He just does them all the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. Chewy was acting like he was throwing up. I threw him out just in time. I left him out for awhile. I let him in and found a rope that he had a ball on the end . He ate the ball long time ago. It was slimy so I realized he had been choking on the rope and threw it up. He could have choked . I threw it away so it wouldn't happen again.


Glad he threw up, You would have felt bad if any thing happens to him. He is your best friend dog friend that is.

:sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad he threw up, You would have felt bad if any thing happens to him. He is your best friend dog friend that is.
> 
> :sm17:


I would have really felt bad if he had choked. Airedales get bones hung in their teeth. We have to watch if he gets a bone from outside. It gets in the roof of their mouth and gets trapped in their teeth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://damnbored.tv/dad-building-kitty-door-hilarious/


Oh dear I am running out of depends. To funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today is the 100th anniversary of Canada approving legislation for a "temporary" income tax to pay for costs of WWI :sm13:


I bet your still paying that tax too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> good thing they've got a pan on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was the hottest day of summer so far; it's still over 80 on the shady side of the house and the forecast has it staying hot for the next few days..
> 
> We had stir fried shrimp and veggies with pasta for dinner tonight.


Oh it has been the nicest two days here in70 and low 80 no rain and no humid. But it is going to change tomorrow rain and warmer.

The last two days it was like early fall. Do you realize in another 2 months it will be fall. Where did the summer go?? I still have lots to do for summer things gee it will have to wait till next year now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is 83 right now at 11:00 PM. We are suppose to have a cool front come in a few days. Eighty nine will be the high. Yea.
> 
> You had shrimp and didn't invite me?


She did you just didn't get there in time. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have really felt bad if he had choked. Airedales get bones hung in their teeth. We have to watch if he gets a bone from outside. It gets in the roof of their mouth and gets trapped in their teeth.


Oh now that would be bad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is 83 right now at 11:00 PM. We are suppose to have a cool front come in a few days. Eighty nine will be the high. Yea.
> 
> You had shrimp and didn't invite me?


Your plate is still waiting in the fridge :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My Willie can do some of those trick but does not know he is doing it. He can go through hoop's, climb up on couch, Jump high when scared. But he is not trained to do them. He just does them all the time.


He just does it when he feels like it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nigh friends. Lov you !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He just does it when he feels like it!


Now that's a smart cat. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have really felt bad if he had choked. Airedales get bones hung in their teeth. We have to watch if he gets a bone from outside. It gets in the roof of their mouth and gets trapped in their teeth.


So many things to worry about. Does his teeth splinter the bones instead of grinding them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> see cats are smart and bet no one had to train him or her to do it.


Our Nellie liked to drink water from the bathroom tap. As soon as anyone moved towards the bathroom, she would race and jump up onto the counter


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Nellie liked to drink water from the bathroom tap. As soon as anyone moved towards the bathroom, she would race and jump up onto the counter


See cats rule love it . :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to la la land.

have fun tomorrow with knitting group WCK

God Bless us everyone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nigh friends. Lov you !


And Good Morning!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning LL. How are you doing? Hope all is well. How is the puppy doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kfn

How is the matter with the school going? Will you be able to help Max? Do hope so. Praying for him and the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning LL and Yarnie. It's so lovely out this morning, the best part of the day. It will be very hot again in a few hours. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning WCK raining here hope to go to farmer's market in another town oh well seem to be happening a lot to me. Want to go and God has other plan's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been watching a program on TV that is so funny .

Sweet Home Oklahoma it gives me a reason to laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning LL and Yarnie. It's so lovely out this morning, the best part of the day. It will be very hot again in a few hours. Hope everyone has a great day.


Glad some relief for this morning have fun at knitting day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK a while back you told about a pony tail hat. Tell me where to get pattern as thought wow this would be great for GD, as she runs every day.

Thanks


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL. How are you doing? Hope all is well. How is the puppy doing?


Good afternoon, YL. Went for an early haircut this morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning LL and Yarnie. It's so lovely out this morning, the best part of the day. It will be very hot again in a few hours. Hope everyone has a great day.


Good morning, WCK. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL. How are you doing? Hope all is well. How is the puppy doing?


Dog is doing well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The bone gets stuck in the roof of their mouths. Side to side. You have to get pliers to get the bones out. Even Mitch did it. He was a wirehair terrier. Must be a terrier thing. 


west coast kitty said:


> So many things to worry about. Does his teeth splinter the bones instead of grinding them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been watching a program on TV that is so funny .
> 
> Sweet Home Oklahoma it gives me a reason to laugh.


I haven't heard of it. When does it come on?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been watching a program on TV that is so funny .
> 
> Sweet Home Oklahoma it gives me a reason to laugh.


I haven't heard of it; what's it about Yarnie? Did you make it to the market?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad some relief for this morning have fun at knitting day.


We had such a good time this afternoon. There was a nice breeze so it cooled off enough for us to sit out on the deck. There was so much to laugh about today, seems everyone had a few misadventures. And 3 of us had seen the facebook story about the fellow who bought an IKEA stool for his shower -- definitely a depends moment, it was just so funny. Did you see it?

And a bit of wildlife adventure too. L's daughter lives up in northern BC and sometimes a couple of the neighbourhood dogs come over and bother her senior dog and she goes out to chase them away. A couple of days ago she went out and was almost at the dog when she realized it was a cougar and not a dog in her yard!! She had to make a really quick decision and gave the cougar a hard kick in the ribs. The cougar stared at her for a moment and then walked away :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK a while back you told about a pony tail hat. Tell me where to get pattern as thought wow this would be great for GD, as she runs every day.
> 
> Thanks


That would be perfect for cold weather running, or just to look nice going to the grocery store! These are a few ravelry patterns that a couple of us have used. But you can also use any hat pattern that you like -- add about an inch to the body of the hat before starting the decreases for the crown and then stop the decreases when you get to half or 1/3 of the stitches (depending on how big you want the hole at the top) and then cast off loosely.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holey-hat-2#
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slouchy-messy-bun-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ridged-messy-bun-hat#
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-fun-messy-bun-hats


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Dog is doing well.


Good to hear that he's doing better!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The bone gets stuck in the roof of their mouths. Side to side. You have to get pliers to get the bones out. Even Mitch did it. He was a wirehair terrier. Must be a terrier thing.


It sounds painful :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had such a good time this afternoon. There was a nice breeze so it cooled off enough for us to sit out on the deck. There was so much to laugh about today, seems everyone had a few misadventures. And 3 of us had seen the facebook story about the fellow who bought an IKEA stool for his shower -- definitely a depends moment, it was just so funny. Did you see it?
> 
> And a bit of wildlife adventure too. L's daughter lives up in northern BC and sometimes a couple of the neighbourhood dogs come over and bother her senior dog and she goes out to chase them away. A couple of days ago she went out and was almost at the dog when she realized it was a cougar and not a dog in her yard!! She had to make a really quick decision and gave the cougar a hard kick in the ribs. The cougar stared at her for a moment and then walked away :sm06:


Your visit sounds like so much fun today.
I missed the story about the IKEA stool. What happened?
That is so crazy about the cougar. I bet your friend was scared to death after it was over. So glad she is ok.
Chewy was outside with me while I was watering my flowers today. He had a baby bunny in his mouth. DS caught him and got the bunny out of his mouth and put it out back. He was dramatized but ran away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your visit sounds like so much fun today.
> I missed the story about the IKEA stool. What happened?
> That is so crazy about the cougar. I bet your friend was scared to death after it was over. So glad she is ok.
> Chewy was outside with me while I was watering my flowers today. He had a baby bunny in his mouth. DS caught him and got the bunny out of his mouth and put it out back. He was dramatized but ran away.


http://www.thelaughbible.com/brings-ikea-stool-shower-now-thousands-laughing-embarrassing-incident/

Maybe the chickens have trained Chewy to be gentle. The cats used to catch quite a few baby bunnies when they were younger; now that they're older, the bunny population has really grown.

Once the cougar left and the adrenaline rush was done, she was shaking. Everyone in the community will have to be extra careful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.thelaughbible.com/brings-ikea-stool-shower-now-thousands-laughing-embarrassing-incident/
> 
> Maybe the chickens have trained Chewy to be gentle. The cats used to catch quite a few baby bunnies when they were younger; now that they're older, the bunny population has really grown.
> 
> Once the cougar left and the adrenaline rush was done, she was shaking. Everyone in the community will have to be extra careful.


Oh my gosh! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

I don't know if Chewy was gentle. He has not torn his lamb I made him up but we did find half of a bunny a few weeks ago. I think it may have been his fault. He brought it to my son so maybe he was proud of his prize. I hope I don't find it dead tomorrow.

What would you do to scare off a cougar? I have a air horn to scare off dogs that are mean. They hate the sound.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This kitty knows how to give a massage




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=306225796555555


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I don't know if Chewy was gentle. He has ot torn his lamb I made him up but we did find half of a bunny a few weeks ago. I think it may have been his fault. He brought it to my son so maybe he was proud of his prize. I hope I don't find it dead tomorrow.
> 
> What would you do to scare off a cougar? I have a air horn to scare off dogs that are mean. They hate the sound.


An air horn might startle a cougar or bear too. A big stick or shovel, bear spray, and they do have guns.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds painful :sm13:


Oh, dear! Sounds so painful.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Kfn
> 
> How is the matter with the school going? Will you be able to help Max? Do hope so. Praying for him and the family.


Hi Yarnie! No news. We're still waiting, and hoping that the decision comes before school starts.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I love all of the videos you guys have posted! So funny! I haven't had much time to be online. My friend in South Dakota needed me, so I drove up and spent the weekend with her, and since I've gotten home, I've spent many hours on the phone with her. That, on top of everything else. 

Our temperatures have finally dropped into the 80s, after weeks in the high 90s and low 100s. We've decided to get away from it all, and go camping this weekend. We'll take the canoe out on the lake, and spend the rest of the time reading and knitting. It'll be a nice break. I'm even thinking of leaving my phone at home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love all of the videos you guys have posted! So funny! I haven't had much time to be online. My friend in South Dakota needed me, so I drove up and spent the weekend with her, and since I've gotten home, I've spent many hours on the phone with her. That, on top of everything else.
> 
> Our temperatures have finally dropped into the 80s, after weeks in the high 90s and low 100s. We've decided to get away from it all, and go camping this weekend. We'll take the canoe out on the lake, and spend the rest of the time reading and knitting. It'll be a nice break. I'm even thinking of leaving my phone at home.


Good to hear from you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi Yarnie! No news. We're still waiting, and hoping that the decision comes before school starts.


We are all waiting for news!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Today is the 100th anniversary of Canada approving legislation for a "temporary" income tax to pay for costs of WWI :sm13:


There is no such thing as "temporary" in the government. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your visit sounds like so much fun today.
> I missed the story about the IKEA stool. What happened?
> That is so crazy about the cougar. I bet your friend was scared to death after it was over. So glad she is ok.
> Chewy was outside with me while I was watering my flowers today. He had a baby bunny in his mouth. DS caught him and got the bunny out of his mouth and put it out back. He was dramatized but ran away.


Trent catches squirrels, rabbits and moles. Trent isn't very nice as he kills them and then parades around with them before finding a spot to hide them. It's good that Chewy is gentile with the bunnies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I love all of the videos you guys have posted! So funny! I haven't had much time to be online. My friend in South Dakota needed me, so I drove up and spent the weekend with her, and since I've gotten home, I've spent many hours on the phone with her. That, on top of everything else.
> 
> Our temperatures have finally dropped into the 80s, after weeks in the high 90s and low 100s. We've decided to get away from it all, and go camping this weekend. We'll take the canoe out on the lake, and spend the rest of the time reading and knitting. It'll be a nice break. I'm even thinking of leaving my phone at home.


I'm sure your friend appreciates you being there for her, but it will be nice for you and DH to have some downtime. Enjoy your R&R.

I'm probably a rarity, but I don't like feeling tied to the phone. I only turn it on if I need to make a call or expecting an important call.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> There is no such thing as "temporary" in the government. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


Ain't that the truth!

Our federal conservative party had a leadership vote a couple of months ago. One of the platform items of my favourite candidate was a sunset clause on most legislation so the government would be forced to reconsider every few years. Unfortunately he didn't win, and the newly elected leaderr isn't as conservative.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent catches squirrels, rabbits and moles. Trent isn't very nice as he kills them and then parades around with them before finding a spot to hide them. It's good that Chewy is gentile with the bunnies.


He wants you to know that he is a mighty hunter and will protect you from creepy crawlies (except Mr Slithers) :sm23:

Unless cats have been hand raised from very early stages, it is in their instinct to prowl and pounce even if they don't eat. Sometimes the bodies are intact but most times they range from headless to almost nothing. It's a cruel life in the animal kingdom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I bought myself a present


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Trent catches squirrels, rabbits and moles. Trent isn't very nice as he kills them and then parades around with them before finding a spot to hide them. It's good that Chewy is gentile with the bunnies.


I don't have dogs anymore, but my two kitties are fantastic fly catchers. Within one minute of a fly entering my house, they immediately spring into action. Gracie is the champ! One swipe of her paw, and she's got the fly. She plays with it for a minute or two, before eating it. Sophie is a little slower. It takes her 3 or 4 tries. Once in a while, Gracie will let her have it, but usually she moves in and takes it from Sophie. It's hilarious watching them, unless the fly is behind the blinds or under a lampshade, then it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure your friend appreciates you being there for her, but it will be nice for you and DH to have some downtime. Enjoy your R&R.
> 
> I'm probably a rarity, but I don't like feeling tied to the phone. I only turn it on if I need to make a call or expecting an important call.


I always feel like I have to have my phone with me, in case of a family emergency. More likely, it's somebody wanting something. I'm actually considering leaving my phone at home, we'll see.

My middle son's wife has been saying that she wants their family to go camping with us some time, but we're going to try and sneak out alone, because it would be anything but relaxing with my two grandsons along. I'm hoping she doesn't call before we go. I'm not very good at saying no. Blake is 10, and wouldn't be any problem at all, but Mason who's almost 6, is spoiled rotten. He yells and fake cries to get his way, and it's been very successful.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I bought myself a present


I love it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't have dogs anymore, but my two kitties are fantastic fly catchers. Within one minute of a fly entering my house, they immediately spring into action. Gracie is the champ! One swipe of her paw, and she's got the fly. She plays with it for a minute or two, before eating it. Sophie is a little slower. It takes her 3 or 4 tries. Once in a while, Gracie will let her have it, but usually she moves in and takes it from Sophie. It's hilarious watching them, unless the fly is behind the blinds or under a lampshade, then it's a disaster waiting to happen.


Our cats like to go after flies, moths, spiders and anything else that moves when the mood strikes and will just lie there and sleep or glare at them when it doesn't. So much entertainment with our cats :sm11:

Sounds like your Gracie and Sophie have fully recovered❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I always feel like I have to have my phone with me, in case of a family emergency. More likely, it's somebody wanting something. I'm actually considering leaving my phone at home, we'll see.
> 
> My middle son's wife has been saying that she wants their family to go camping with us some time, but we're going to try and sneak out alone, because it would be anything but relaxing with my two grandsons along. I'm hoping she doesn't call before we go. I'm not very good at saying no. Blake is 10, and wouldn't be any problem at all, but Mason who's almost 6, is spoiled rotten. He yells and fake cries to get his way, and it's been very successful.


Maybe time to remind the family that you and DH need couple time?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bought myself a present


Love it WCK!!! Great purchase!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't have dogs anymore, but my two kitties are fantastic fly catchers. Within one minute of a fly entering my house, they immediately spring into action. Gracie is the champ! One swipe of her paw, and she's got the fly. She plays with it for a minute or two, before eating it. Sophie is a little slower. It takes her 3 or 4 tries. Once in a while, Gracie will let her have it, but usually she moves in and takes it from Sophie. It's hilarious watching them, unless the fly is behind the blinds or under a lampshade, then it's a disaster waiting to happen.


Love it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> He wants you to know that he is a mighty hunter and will protect you from creepy crawlies (except Mr Slithers) :sm23:
> 
> Unless cats have been hand raised from very early stages, it is in their instinct to prowl and pounce even if they don't eat. Sometimes the bodies are intact but most times they range from headless to almost nothing. It's a cruel life in the animal kingdom.


Trent is really cute parading around the fence line with his latest kill, so everyone can see what a hunter he is. I think Trent is as afraid of your Mr. Slithers as I am.

You are correct, it is a cruel life in the animal kingdom.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I always feel like I have to have my phone with me, in case of a family emergency. More likely, it's somebody wanting something. I'm actually considering leaving my phone at home, we'll see.
> 
> My middle son's wife has been saying that she wants their family to go camping with us some time, but we're going to try and sneak out alone, because it would be anything but relaxing with my two grandsons along. I'm hoping she doesn't call before we go. I'm not very good at saying no. Blake is 10, and wouldn't be any problem at all, but Mason who's almost 6, is spoiled rotten. He yells and fake cries to get his way, and it's been very successful.


Take the phone but keep it turned off. You never know when you might need one while on the road.

You could always tell your DIL that you and DH just want to get away. Maybe next time and have her help with picking a campground that has activities for the kids.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday LL! Love you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Love you!


Thank you, CB!!! Love you, too!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday LL! Hope you had a terrrific day❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Hope you had a terrrific day❤


Thank you WCK. Good day. Cousin visited. Just finished talking... Family...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solo loves a quiz.
https://www.women.com/heatherjohnson/quiz-only-1-in-50-americans-can-pass-this-simple-vocab-test-can-you#/results
I got a 100. I am a genius. haha. Hardly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo loves a quiz.
> https://www.women.com/heatherjohnson/quiz-only-1-in-50-americans-can-pass-this-simple-vocab-test-can-you#/results
> I got a 100. I am a genius. haha. Hardly.


Thanks CB. I am officially a ROCKSTAR. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Love you!


Happy Birthday LL. Hope you had a fun filled day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. I am officially a ROCKSTAR. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2020192734919093


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Birthday LL. Hope you had a fun filled day.


Thank you, Solo!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday belated LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy birthday belated LL.


Thank you, YL!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

hilarious -- why eating healthy is hard




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155527489418851


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hilarious -- why eating healthy is hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=804480146385940


:sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is just about right.


He didn't get into the coffee argument, but that's come full circle too :sm16:

How are you today CB? We're forecast for a heat wave this week, up into the 90's. The wind and air pressure has changed too so we are now getting a smoky haze from the fires. Thankful that many of the fires are now under control and most people have been able to get back to their communities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/JustPlainFunny1/videos/804480146385940/?hc_ref=ARTtbycFJ0UAxqvFjdGQM3smB6xhnSq_c4W7iCKDaN-nt7q6l8o_6CYxC3or2Oei_F0 :sm09:


 :sm11: it fit him so well too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another edition of because we can doesn't mean we should


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If I saw one of these boys in real life I would have to fight not to laugh. Who would really wear any of these?


west coast kitty said:


> another edition of because we can doesn't mean we should


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He didn't get into the coffee argument, but that's come full circle too :sm16:
> 
> How are you today CB? We're forecast for a heat wave this week, up into the 90's. The wind and air pressure has changed too so we are now getting a smoky haze from the fires. Thankful that many of the fires are now under control and most people have been able to get back to their communities.


I hate to hear you are getting the heat. Good news about the fires.
We are having cooler weather and a chance of rain. Nothing to complain about here for August.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I saw one of these boys in real life I would have to fight not to laugh. Who would really wear any of these?


I can't imagine anyone putting that much nice yarn into the projects! :sm16: DB#1 and his friends would wear them to a Halloween party, but I can't think of anyone else. We saw pics of him and his buddies dressed in drag and wigs -- it was hilarious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to hear you are getting the heat. Good news about the fires.
> We are having cooler weather and a chance of rain. Nothing to complain about here for August.


Another sweltering day for us, we passed the 100F at the front of the house this afternoon. The sky is still hazy from the wild filres on the mainland; we can smell the smoke in the air now too. It was too hot on the deck so the knitting group stayed in. but we did more talking than crafting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

l


west coast kitty said:


> Another sweltering day for us, we passed the 100F at the front of the house this afternoon. The sky is still hazy from the wild filres on the mainland; we can smell the smoke in the air now too. It was too hot on the deck so the knitting group stayed in. but we did more talking than crafting.


Do you have a/c? 
I didn't think you would like to knit outside in the heat. Talking and visiting is fun too.

:sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> l
> Do you have a/c?
> I didn't think you would like to knit outside in the heat. Talking and visiting is fun too.
> 
> :sm02:


 :sm24: always lots to talk about

The Municipality was working on water lines on the next road so we had very low water pressure for most of the day. It was ok first thing in the morning and DH enjoyed his regular shower but when I put water in the kettle to make coffee there was just a trickle. It didn't come back to full pressure until after 4 pm. A reminder of how much we take our conveniences for granted.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

No ac :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No ac :sm13:


Oh nooooooo!!! Sorry about the water pressure too. You can't dip your head in the sink then. :sm13:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another sweltering day for us, we passed the 100F at the front of the house this afternoon. The sky is still hazy from the wild filres on the mainland; we can smell the smoke in the air now too. It was too hot on the deck so the knitting group stayed in. but we did more talking than crafting.


I would be melting. Sorry you are so hot, WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh nooooooo!!! Sorry about the water pressure too. You can't dip your head in the sink then. :sm13:


Good idea!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> No ac :sm13:


I don't know how you can survive without air conditioning. I'd be dying! But then, even with the air conditioning, the hot flashes are killing me.

We've got an unusual drop in temperatures this week, unheard of for this time of the year. We were in the 100s last week, and this week we'll be in the 70s. I wish we could go camping again, but my hubby's boss is having a picnic that we've committed to, on Saturday evening, and on Sunday I'm having the big family breakfast.

I have way too much to do! My best friend and her DIL requested some knitted dish clothes, so I've been busy knitting those. I'm planning on 8 or 10 for each. I have 14 finished. My DIL wants some little padded fabric things (sewn) to cover the rails of the crib. I'm almost finished with those. My other DIL asked me to embroider my grandson's name on a towel he needs for kindergarten. I did that this morning. Then I've been working on knitting a long sleeve one piece outfit for the new baby, that I need to finish. I've got one and a half sleeves to go. Then I've got three other things I've finished knitting for the baby, that are in various forms of completion. Two just need buttons, one needs to be sewn up and buttons. There's a baby shower for her a week from Saturday, so I need to finish those things, and shop for something else as well. Then my DIL wants me to knit a cocoon, for the baby to have her picture taken in. I bought some gauzy material to sew a baby blanket. That's still waiting. And I bought some really cute fabric to sew matching dresses for Kayla, Arya, and the new baby. Then, silly me! I said I'd knit red Christmas dresses for all of the girls and matching sweater vests for the boys. I guess I'll have to get started on those soon. Oh! I forgot! DIL bought a felt Christmas stocking kit for the new baby. So I've got to finish that by Christmas as well. All those beads and sequins! Yikes! Yes! I'm crazy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't know how you can survive without air conditioning. I'd be dying! But then, even with the air conditioning, the hot flashes are killing me.
> 
> We've got an unusual drop in temperatures this week, unheard of for this time of the year. We were in the 100s last week, and this week we'll be in the 70s. I wish we could go camping again, but my hubby's boss is having a picnic that we've committed to, on Saturday evening, and on Sunday I'm having the big family breakfast.
> 
> I have way too much to do! My best friend and her DIL requested some knitted dish clothes, so I've been busy knitting those. I'm planning on 8 or 10 for each. I have 14 finished. My DIL wants some little padded fabric things (sewn) to cover the rails of the crib. I'm almost finished with those. My other DIL asked me to embroider my grandson's name on a towel he needs for kindergarten. I did that this morning. Then I've been working on knitting a long sleeve one piece outfit for the new baby, that I need to finish. I've got one and a half sleeves to go. Then I've got three other things I've finished knitting for the baby, that are in various forms of completion. Two just need buttons, one needs to be sewn up and buttons. There's a baby shower for her a week from Saturday, so I need to finish those things, and shop for something else as well. Then my DIL wants me to knit a cocoon, for the baby to have her picture taken in. I bought some gauzy material to sew a baby blanket. That's still waiting. And I bought some really cute fabric to sew matching dresses for Kayla, Arya, and the new baby. Then, silly me! I said I'd knit red Christmas dresses for all of the girls and matching sweater vests for the boys. I guess I'll have to get started on those soon. Oh! I forgot! DIL bought a felt Christmas stocking kit for the new baby. So I've got to finish that by Christmas as well. All those beads and sequins! Yikes! Yes! I'm crazy!


You are doing a lot!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I would be melting. Sorry you are so hot, WCK.


I felt like I was melting! A little better today, only 94.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't know how you can survive without air conditioning. I'd be dying! But then, even with the air conditioning, the hot flashes are killing me.
> 
> We've got an unusual drop in temperatures this week, unheard of for this time of the year. We were in the 100s last week, and this week we'll be in the 70s. I wish we could go camping again, but my hubby's boss is having a picnic that we've committed to, on Saturday evening, and on Sunday I'm having the big family breakfast.
> 
> I have way too much to do! My best friend and her DIL requested some knitted dish clothes, so I've been busy knitting those. I'm planning on 8 or 10 for each. I have 14 finished. My DIL wants some little padded fabric things (sewn) to cover the rails of the crib. I'm almost finished with those. My other DIL asked me to embroider my grandson's name on a towel he needs for kindergarten. I did that this morning. Then I've been working on knitting a long sleeve one piece outfit for the new baby, that I need to finish. I've got one and a half sleeves to go. Then I've got three other things I've finished knitting for the baby, that are in various forms of completion. Two just need buttons, one needs to be sewn up and buttons. There's a baby shower for her a week from Saturday, so I need to finish those things, and shop for something else as well. Then my DIL wants me to knit a cocoon, for the baby to have her picture taken in. I bought some gauzy material to sew a baby blanket. That's still waiting. And I bought some really cute fabric to sew matching dresses for Kayla, Arya, and the new baby. Then, silly me! I said I'd knit red Christmas dresses for all of the girls and matching sweater vests for the boys. I guess I'll have to get started on those soon. Oh! I forgot! DIL bought a felt Christmas stocking kit for the new baby. So I've got to finish that by Christmas as well. All those beads and sequins! Yikes! Yes! I'm crazy!


We live in Canada's Mediterrean so we don't usually get the extremes of hot or cold temps; one of the main reasons we moved here. It doesn't seem worth the expense to get ac for just a few days a year, but have to admit when those days hit there is some wishful thinking!

You are one busy lady; I get tired just reading what you're doing :sm01: I'm still working on SIL's poncho and always have a hat on the needles, but have been doing more reading lately. Microsoft Solitaire events/challenges are also addictive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can't believe my former city of Calgary spent $500,000 of taxpayer money on this "public art" project :sm15: Unemployment is at record high levels, many businesses have folded or headed south to USA, can't afford to maintain services properly ..............


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I felt like I was melting! A little better today, only 94.


Drink liquids. Water on face and neck.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe my former city of Calgary spent $500,000 of taxpayer money on this "public art" project :sm15: Unemployment is at record high levels, many businesses have folded or headed south to USA, can't afford to maintain services properly ..............


Seriously? That's art? It looks like a billboard that's falling down. We have some weird art here as well, but the weirdest is what we see in our neighboring city of Council Bluffs, Iowa. Every time we cross the bridge into Iowa, this is what we see.

They look like something from the Mad Max movies. Very apocalyptic.

http://www.publicartandpractice.com/projects_24thstbridge.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had some pick up stick art like that too in our old down town. It was hideous. Everyone made so much fun of it they tore it down. People are nuts over crazy looking art. Waste of money except for the artist.


west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe my former city of Calgary spent $500,000 of taxpayer money on this "public art" project :sm15: Unemployment is at record high levels, many businesses have folded or headed south to USA, can't afford to maintain services properly ..............


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Seriously? That's art? It looks like a billboard that's falling down. We have some weird art here as well, but the weirdest is what we see in our neighboring city of Council Bluffs, Iowa. Every time we cross the bridge into Iowa, this is what we see.
> 
> They look like something from the Mad Max movies. Very apocalyptic.
> 
> http://www.publicartandpractice.com/projects_24thstbridge.html


They need ordinary citizens to decide on what goes up. These arty types are like the Emperor's Clothes :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had some pick up stick art like that too in our old down town. It was hideous. Everyone made so much fun of it they tore it down. People are nuts over crazy looking art. Waste of money except for the artist.


The Calgary art wasn't even done by a Canadian! I read further and it was done by a New York design agency!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ours was done by a man from town that had moved to New York. I wonder if it is the same . His mother was so upset because everyone said his art looked like pick up sticks. Telephone poles were what he used. Looked stupid. I tried to find a pic but couldn't to show you. Just a bad memory.


west coast kitty said:


> The Calgary art wasn't even done by a Canadian! I read further and it was done by a New York design agency!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They need ordinary citizens to decide on what goes up. These arty types are like the Emperor's Clothes :sm23:


"The Emperor's Clothes", a perfect descriptive! :sm24:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

There must be something in the water in New York. The sculptor who did the sculptures I posted, is from New York as well. ????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mama kitty looking after baby hedgehogs




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1810166269273248


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> There must be something in the water in New York. The sculptor who did the sculptures I posted, is from New York as well. ????


 :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mama kitty looking after baby hedgehogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> There must be something in the water in New York. The sculptor who did the sculptures I posted, is from New York as well. ????


 :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cold here this AM temps in the 50's and high today lower 60's. Unbelievable for Aug.

Sorry for all who are in AC land, we are into turning on the heat.

Suppose to warm up on weekend and next week.

Son said state of Washington have not seem heat like they are getting for years. 100 degrees glad I do not live there.

So understand WCK what you are going through.

No work outside today with rain also. 

Good to have a break.

Will post more later have to get going here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cold here this AM temps in the 50's and high today lower 60's. Unbelievable for Aug.
> 
> Sorry for all who are in AC land, we are into turning on the heat.
> 
> ...


Amazing temps, YL. We are hot here. Rain coming.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo loves a quiz.
> https://www.women.com/heatherjohnson/quiz-only-1-in-50-americans-can-pass-this-simple-vocab-test-can-you#/results
> I got a 100. I am a genius. haha. Hardly.


Well I just joined you I am too. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I just joined you I am too. :sm06:


Rock Stars and genius in this thread. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Rock Stars and genius in this thread. :sm24:


Oh you I did not know I knew some one so famous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I just joined you I am too. :sm06:


We're all brilliant here! :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're all brilliant here! :sm01:


well of course we are. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw Tucker Carlson tonight. He showed Waters saying she want to impeach Putin. Now that is funny. Wonder who she will want to impeach next?

she should place foot in mouth and leave it at that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another edition of because we can doesn't mean we should


A real man never shows his belly button, but then one wonders if they are real???? :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't know how you can survive without air conditioning. I'd be dying! But then, even with the air conditioning, the hot flashes are killing me.
> 
> We've got an unusual drop in temperatures this week, unheard of for this time of the year. We were in the 100s last week, and this week we'll be in the 70s. I wish we could go camping again, but my hubby's boss is having a picnic that we've committed to, on Saturday evening, and on Sunday I'm having the big family breakfast.
> 
> I have way too much to do! My best friend and her DIL requested some knitted dish clothes, so I've been busy knitting those. I'm planning on 8 or 10 for each. I have 14 finished. My DIL wants some little padded fabric things (sewn) to cover the rails of the crib. I'm almost finished with those. My other DIL asked me to embroider my grandson's name on a towel he needs for kindergarten. I did that this morning. Then I've been working on knitting a long sleeve one piece outfit for the new baby, that I need to finish. I've got one and a half sleeves to go. Then I've got three other things I've finished knitting for the baby, that are in various forms of completion. Two just need buttons, one needs to be sewn up and buttons. There's a baby shower for her a week from Saturday, so I need to finish those things, and shop for something else as well. Then my DIL wants me to knit a cocoon, for the baby to have her picture taken in. I bought some gauzy material to sew a baby blanket. That's still waiting. And I bought some really cute fabric to sew matching dresses for Kayla, Arya, and the new baby. Then, silly me! I said I'd knit red Christmas dresses for all of the girls and matching sweater vests for the boys. I guess I'll have to get started on those soon. Oh! I forgot! DIL bought a felt Christmas stocking kit for the new baby. So I've got to finish that by Christmas as well. All those beads and sequins! Yikes! Yes! I'm crazy!


So do that mean you are a bit busy? :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Kattarshians -- kitties from Iceland

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4252334/Keeping-Kattarshians-hit-Iceland.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Kattarshians -- kitties from Iceland
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4252334/Keeping-Kattarshians-hit-Iceland.html


Oh to sweet and really better then the Kardashing or what ever their name is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw Tucker Carlson tonight. He showed Waters saying she want to impeach Putin. Now that is funny. Wonder who she will want to impeach next?
> 
> she should place foot in mouth and leave it at that.


and her buddy, Pelosi keeps talking about Bush :sm23: What a pair!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh to sweet and really better then the Kardashing or what ever their name is.


How is Willie doing? Does he think winter is back?

Our cats are all hunkered down in the bush during this heat wave, even Earl is spending more time outside.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Willie doing? Does he think winter is back?
> 
> Our cats are all hunkered down in the bush during this heat wave, even Earl is spending more time outside.


Not a problem there he thinks it is the AC going even with windows open. Just climbs up into my lap and snuggles up and purrs then we both fall a sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and her buddy, Pelosi keeps talking about Bush :sm23: What a pair!


May be they should form a comedy routine take it on the road. Enough Righters out there would love to have a good laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We live in Canada's Mediterrean so we don't usually get the extremes of hot or cold temps; one of the main reasons we moved here. It doesn't seem worth the expense to get ac for just a few days a year, but have to admit when those days hit there is some wishful thinking!
> 
> You are one busy lady; I get tired just reading what you're doing :sm01: I'm still working on SIL's poncho and always have a hat on the needles, but have been doing more reading lately. Microsoft Solitaire events/challenges are also addictive.


Stay away from those Microsoft challenges. Have you scored any yet.??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God Bless off to bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> May be they should form a comedy routine take it on the road. Enough Righters out there would love to have a good laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Stay away from those Microsoft challenges. Have you scored any yet.??


I usually get all the daily ones done by the end of the month and quite a few of the events that run every 2nd day. Are you still playing too?

I spent the afternoon working on our family histories; filled in a few more blanks and added some pics. Keep reaching road blocks on the German records, most aren't on computer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw Tucker Carlson tonight. He showed Waters saying she want to impeach Putin. Now that is funny. Wonder who she will want to impeach next?
> 
> she should place foot in mouth and leave it at that.


She should take the challenge and impeach herself. :sm02: :sm02: At least she can try and figure out how to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is to perfect make a good laugh for their comic routine


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She should take the challenge and impeach herself. :sm02: :sm02: At least she can try and figure out how to do it.


Oh Solo you are to funny. Love what you posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I usually get all the daily ones done by the end of the month and quite a few of the events that run every 2nd day. Are you still playing too?
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on our family histories; filled in a few more blanks and added some pics. Keep reaching road blocks on the German records, most aren't on computer.


I have never done the events one I was just playing along then after reading your post tried it today and that is addictive and it is all your fault.

Do you know about Family.Org, it is the Mormon site it list people in Canada too. If not give it a try as you may found out more that will help you.

Son a couple of years ago bought me Ancestry world and did not know enough German to find information on Hubby's side of family. I have a problem with ggf as can not find any mention of his parent. Going to go to county he was first married in and see if I can find information there .But will have to find out cost to get copy first.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never done the events one I was just playing along then after reading your post tried it today and that is addictive and it is all your fault.
> 
> Do you know about Family.Org, it is the Mormon site it list people in Canada too. If not give it a try as you may found out more that will help you.
> 
> Son a couple of years ago bought me Ancestry world and did not know enough German to find information on Hubby's side of family. I have a problem with ggf as can not find any mention of his parent. Going to go to county he was first married in and see if I can find information there .But will have to find out cost to get copy first.


I know how addictive they are -- I've even shushed DH when he interrupts in the middle of one of the games!

We've had Ancestry for a few years and I've worked on the family histories off and on. I've been able to get back to 1700's on DH's UK side, the British kept a lot of detailed records and lots of them have been uploaded including census and voter lists. I'm still working on his Irish side.

After the war, a lot of people didn't want to provide much info to the Russians and then the E. German govt so I haven't got very far there. Mom is the 2nd youngest in her family and didn't remember her grandparents or other older relatives. Most of her immediate family have died too.

Thanks for the info about family.org. I knew the Mormons had lots of genealogy info but didn't think it included Europe so I'll look into it.

Was DH's family in East or West Germany?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Did you make it to the plant swap today CB?

Temps were much better today, just a bit over 80. The sky was so hazy with smoke that the sun and moon have been bright orangy/red the past couple of days. An idiot through a butt out of his vehicle on the west side of the Island and started a fire; lucky the other drivers saw and were able to put it out and then fire fighters made sure there weren't any embers or heat going through the roots.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know how addictive they are -- I've even shushed DH when he interrupts in the middle of one of the games!
> 
> We've had Ancestry for a few years and I've worked on the family histories off and on. I've been able to get back to 1700's on DH's UK side, the British kept a lot of detailed records and lots of them have been uploaded including census and voter lists. I'm still working on his Irish side.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite all and God Bless all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

We had some really bad weather last night. A front blew through around 1AM-1:30AM. We had a tornado touch down in the city. It did quite a bit of damage to one of the malls and businesses around the mall. There were also a number of injuries, but I don't know if those were associated with the tornado or were from people doing clean up this morning. No fatalities reported, which is a good thing. I hate when they happen at night. It's weird, but I would rather see the tornado coming. 

I don't live near the area the tornado touched down as I am outside city limits. Trent and I were fine until the T-storms started around 2-ish. We haven't had a tornado touch down in the city all the while I have lived here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had some really bad weather last night. A front blew through around 1AM-1:30AM. We had a tornado touch down in the city. It did quite a bit of damage to one of the malls and businesses around the mall. There were also a number of injuries, but I don't know if those were associated with the tornado or were from people doing clean up this morning. No fatalities reported, which is a good thing. I hate when they happen at night. It's weird, but I would rather see the tornado coming.
> 
> I don't live near the area the tornado touched down as I am outside city limits. Trent and I were fine until the T-storms started around 2-ish. We haven't had a tornado touch down in the city all the while I have lived here.


I am so glad you were not involved in the tornado. My DD just told me about it. Those tornado storms are loud and scary. Poor Trent. Crazy to hit in the city. Didn't come down hwy 412?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So do that mean you are a bit busy? :sm17: :sm17:


Yup! :sm09:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Kattarshians -- kitties from Iceland
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4252334/Keeping-Kattarshians-hit-Iceland.html


I couldn't watch the video, it wouldn't work. But that looks like a show I'd watch (and I quit watching TV a long time ago). :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had some really bad weather last night. A front blew through around 1AM-1:30AM. We had a tornado touch down in the city. It did quite a bit of damage to one of the malls and businesses around the mall. There were also a number of injuries, but I don't know if those were associated with the tornado or were from people doing clean up this morning. No fatalities reported, which is a good thing. I hate when they happen at night. It's weird, but I would rather see the tornado coming.
> 
> I don't live near the area the tornado touched down as I am outside city limits. Trent and I were fine until the T-storms started around 2-ish. We haven't had a tornado touch down in the city all the while I have lived here.


Rain coming here.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We had some really bad weather last night. A front blew through around 1AM-1:30AM. We had a tornado touch down in the city. It did quite a bit of damage to one of the malls and businesses around the mall. There were also a number of injuries, but I don't know if those were associated with the tornado or were from people doing clean up this morning. No fatalities reported, which is a good thing. I hate when they happen at night. It's weird, but I would rather see the tornado coming.
> 
> I don't live near the area the tornado touched down as I am outside city limits. Trent and I were fine until the T-storms started around 2-ish. We haven't had a tornado touch down in the city all the while I have lived here.


I'm so glad that no one was killed! I agree with You! I hate it when there are tornados at night. It's unnerving to not be able to see them coming.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you make it to the plant swap today CB?
> 
> Temps were much better today, just a bit over 80. The sky was so hazy with smoke that the sun and moon have been bright orangy/red the past couple of days. An idiot through a butt out of his vehicle on the west side of the Island and started a fire; lucky the other drivers saw and were able to put it out and then fire fighters made sure there weren't any embers or heat going through the roots.


No I didn't make it. I slept too late. Didn't make it to church today either. Grrr
I am glad you are getting back to your regular temps. 
It is a shame when people don't pay attention to what they are doing with the butts. Fires are so destructive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't make it. I slept too late. Didn't make it to church today either. Grrr
> I am glad you are getting back to your regular temps.
> It is a shame when people don't pay attention to what they are doing with the butts. Fires are so destructive.


Temps are cooling down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I know how addictive they are -- I've even shushed DH when he interrupts in the middle of one of the games!
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We had some really bad weather last night. A front blew through around 1AM-1:30AM. We had a tornado touch down in the city. It did quite a bit of damage to one of the malls and businesses around the mall. There were also a number of injuries, but I don't know if those were associated with the tornado or were from people doing clean up this morning. No fatalities reported, which is a good thing. I hate when they happen at night. It's weird, but I would rather see the tornado coming.
> 
> I don't live near the area the tornado touched down as I am outside city limits. Trent and I were fine until the T-storms started around 2-ish. We haven't had a tornado touch down in the city all the while I have lived here.


Sorry about the injuries and damages, but relieved to hear that you're safe and that there weren't any fatalities. Poor Trent must have dreaded the thunder storms. I'm the same - would rather see what's happening than have it happen at night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I couldn't watch the video, it wouldn't work. But that looks like a show I'd watch (and I quit watching TV a long time ago). :sm17:


Watching children, kitties, dogs and other animals always seems to make me smile or laugh. Sometimes I wonder why I watch the news, which is almost always depressing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't make it. I slept too late. Didn't make it to church today either. Grrr
> I am glad you are getting back to your regular temps.
> It is a shame when people don't pay attention to what they are doing with the butts. Fires are so destructive.


Sometimes getting extra sleep is even more important! How was your day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes getting extra sleep is even more important! How was your day?


Lazy. What about you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lazy. What about you?


Me too. Got groceries and made regular Sunday brunch -- bacon & eggs. Our weekly cholesterol fix :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too. Got groceries and made regular Sunday brunch -- bacon & eggs. Our weekly cholesterol fix :sm23:


That what Sundays are about. 
Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Neunkirchen, Saarland -- in the western part of Germany, near the border with France (also well known for it's wines). My relatives are north east. near Leipzig.


Mine from Berlin. However, I have Polish ancestors from way back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad you were not involved in the tornado. My DD just told me about it. Those tornado storms are loud and scary. Poor Trent. Crazy to hit in the city. Didn't come down hwy 412?


Actually, the weather people confirmed that there were 3 tornadoes that touched down. They just appeared well before the authorities could make the announcement and the sirens could go off. At least they hit in a mostly commercial area, in-between 2 highways. The way they just appeared reminded me of the huge one that leveled Joplin, MO about 5+ years ago. That one just appeared out of nowhere right over the city.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, the weather people confirmed that there were 3 tornadoes that touched down. They just appeared well before the authorities could make the announcement and the sirens could go off. At least they hit in a mostly commercial area, in-between 2 highways. The way they just appeared reminded me of the huge one that leveled Joplin, MO about 5+ years ago. That one just appeared out of nowhere right over the city.


Oh, dear. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Mine from Berlin. However, I have Polish ancestors from way back.


Do you still have family that you're in contact with in Germany or Poland? My Polish ancestors came back into Germany ahead of the Russians at the end of WWII only to have the Russians control E. Germany.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, the weather people confirmed that there were 3 tornadoes that touched down. They just appeared well before the authorities could make the announcement and the sirens could go off. At least they hit in a mostly commercial area, in-between 2 highways. The way they just appeared reminded me of the huge one that leveled Joplin, MO about 5+ years ago. That one just appeared out of nowhere right over the city.


I saw the mall and businesses that were damaged on our news last night. Having the storm during the night probably meant fewer injuries in this case. Frightening scenes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My DD ordered me some Lavender oil and a popcorn popper off of Amazon. It was suppose to be here last week. She had it tracked down and found out the UPS person stole some packages and mine was one of them. Amazon is sending me another order and no charge. God Blessing to me but not to the person who stole packages.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had some really bad weather last night. A front blew through around 1AM-1:30AM. We had a tornado touch down in the city. It did quite a bit of damage to one of the malls and businesses around the mall. There were also a number of injuries, but I don't know if those were associated with the tornado or were from people doing clean up this morning. No fatalities reported, which is a good thing. I hate when they happen at night. It's weird, but I would rather see the tornado coming.
> 
> I don't live near the area the tornado touched down as I am outside city limits. Trent and I were fine until the T-storms started around 2-ish. We haven't had a tornado touch down in the city all the while I have lived here.


Glad you were not near tornado. When watching on news could not believe it went through a large city. At least never heard of tornado doing that. wow would not want to live in that high raise . Buy the looks of it would rather be in a house or one story building.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Neunkirchen, Saarland -- in the western part of Germany, near the border with France (also well known for it's wines). My relatives are north east. near Leipzig.


Oh that explains why hubby said one of the grandfathers married a French lady. thanks for the information.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Mine from Berlin. However, I have Polish ancestors from way back.


Have you done your ancestry ? Sounds interesting very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, the weather people confirmed that there were 3 tornadoes that touched down. They just appeared well before the authorities could make the announcement and the sirens could go off. At least they hit in a mostly commercial area, in-between 2 highways. The way they just appeared reminded me of the huge one that leveled Joplin, MO about 5+ years ago. That one just appeared out of nowhere right over the city.


Now that is scary when there is no warning. Oh I remember Joplin , the children in the school and the teacher that protected them. The land scape with nothing but a waste land.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD ordered me some Lavender oil and a popcorn popper off of Amazon. It was suppose to be here last week. She had it tracked down and found out the UPS person stole some packages and mine was one of them. Amazon is sending me another order and no charge. God Blessing to me but not to the person who stole packages.


Well isn't that just great now the UPS person is stealing. Must have had some popcorn to pop or into lavender oil for who know what.

Nice of Amazon to send a replacement. Just hope next UPS person doesn't need either item. :sm06: :sm14:

Yes God knows about you and he is keeping his eye on you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well isn't that just great now the UPS person is stealing. Must have had some popcorn to pop or into lavender oil for who know what.
> 
> Nice of Amazon to send a replacement. Just hope next UPS person doesn't need either item. :sm06: :sm14:
> 
> Yes God knows about you and he is keeping his eye on you.


I bet he/she was shocked that they had stolen something like my order. Thank Goodness it wasn't yarn that was stolen. :sm09:
I am hoping it was a mistake and they find the order. I would hate to think that UPS is hiring a thief.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet he/she was shocked that they had stolen something like my order. Thank Goodness it wasn't yarn that was stolen. :sm09:
> I am hoping it was a mistake and they find the order. I would hate to think that UPS is hiring a thief.


I would think that there is a chance that people who steal work in other company's too.

I think in this day and time people feel that when they want something but can't afford it they just steal it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The weather here has been so nice this last couple of weeks in the 70's and at night in the low 60's or upper 50's. It is like fall here, do not mind it at all.

But down south wow not so good at all. Even Maryland had a tornado earlier tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

HEY Solo I finish second sock. Was thinking of doing what they did with mittens . You know when they made a cord for mittens, attaching them together with long cord. May have to do that then know I will have two socks unless cord brakes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed. Blessing on all of the DP gang.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you still have family that you're in contact with in Germany or Poland? My Polish ancestors came back into Germany ahead of the Russians at the end of WWII only to have the Russians control E. Germany.


WCK, I wish I did have contact with people. There are none left. It would be wonderful. I think they all came over. The polish side was Kubovitz (not sure of spelling). The borders changed repeatedly throughout millennia. People intermix.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD ordered me some Lavender oil and a popcorn popper off of Amazon. It was suppose to be here last week. She had it tracked down and found out the UPS person stole some packages and mine was one of them. Amazon is sending me another order and no charge. God Blessing to me but not to the person who stole packages.


That's terrible! Glad they caught him!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you done your ancestry ? Sounds interesting very interesting.


No, have not done ancestry. However, I was warned against it because they can get too much info on you and use it somehow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I see Admin created chapter 77 or us; knew it would happen, but I liked seeing Joey's name as the first post on #76 ......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD ordered me some Lavender oil and a popcorn popper off of Amazon. It was suppose to be here last week. She had it tracked down and found out the UPS person stole some packages and mine was one of them. Amazon is sending me another order and no charge. God Blessing to me but not to the person who stole packages.


I'm glad you will still get your order even if it's late (lots of good popcorn nights :sm23: ) One way or another, thieves will face justice.

No shortage of mail and delivery thieves here either. Quite a few homes have video systems now and caught a few thieves stealing from door steps before Christmas. And 1 of the rural postal workers had a house full of mail and packets a couple of years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> HEY Solo I finish second sock. Was thinking of doing what they did with mittens . You know when they made a cord for mittens, attaching them together with long cord. May have to do that then know I will have two socks unless cord brakes.


Yay for your socks! Sorry Yarnie, but the idea of you wearing socks with a long cord up your leg, across your hips and down the other leg has me laughing -- you will create a new fashion statement :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I wish I did have contact with people. There are none left. It would be wonderful. I think they all came over. The polish side was Kubovitz (not sure of spelling). The borders changed repeatedly throughout millennia. People intermix.


That's so true LL. Dad's ancestors left Germany when farmers were being recruited for eastern Europe. Their area switched between Poland and Ukraine a few times over the centuries. One of my aunt's ancestors left Germany for Russia during Catherine the Great's time.

Did you ever talk to Jokim about Poland? She knew a lot of the history of the region.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No, have not done ancestry. However, I was warned against it because they can get too much info on you and use it somehow.


There is a lot of info on Ancestry and if people want to dig deep enough into other trees they can. Living people are "private", but there again people with the right computer skills can probably find out a lot. The info I've posted there is mainly public records that could be found in other places if someone wanted to go thru the effort. But it can be used for research and the info kept on your own computer.

There was a case on one of the crime programs a few years ago where authorities used Ancestry DNA to get a family match for a murder suspect and then tried to track down everyone else in the family. The DNA was so general though that it could be any of a huge number of distant relatives so they didn't get their guy but it did make Ancestry make all DNA records private.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet he/she was shocked that they had stolen something like my order. Thank Goodness it wasn't yarn that was stolen. :sm09:
> I am hoping it was a mistake and they find the order. I would hate to think that UPS is hiring a thief.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 
Oh! You're right! Thank goodness it wasn't yarn!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I see Admin created chapter 77 or us; knew it would happen, but I liked seeing Joey's name as the first post on #76 ......


 :sm03:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It hurt my feeling every time I saw her avatar. Miss her so much. She would like this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2880008345355539


coast kitty]I see Admin created chapter 77 or us; knew it would happen, but I liked seeing Joey's name as the first post on #76 ......
We all have done this. lol
[/quote]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There is a lot of info on Ancestry and if people want to dig deep enough into other trees they can. Living people are "private", but there again people with the right computer skills can probably find out a lot. The info I've posted there is mainly public records that could be found in other places if someone wanted to go thru the effort. But it can be used for research and the info kept on your own computer.
> 
> There was a case on one of the crime programs a few years ago where authorities used Ancestry DNA to get a family match for a murder suspect and then tried to track down everyone else in the family. The DNA was so general though that it could be any of a huge number of distant relatives so they didn't get their guy but it did make Ancestry make all DNA records private.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It hurt my feeling every time I saw her avatar. Miss her so much. She would like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It hurt my feeling every time I saw her avatar. Miss her so much. She would like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more cute kitties; love it when he even helps with homework!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2890126237677083


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/motherearthnewsmag/posts/10159369144395413


So cute! What do you think Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more cute kitties; love it when he even helps with homework!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/motherearthnewsmag/posts/10159369144395413
> So cute! What do you think Yarnie?


Sweet; one of the hens was named Gertrude too and Yarnie had a Gertie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB? Still hot here.

I sent a parcel to my parents today - some yarn, finished projects for Mom's bazaar this fall and a book for Dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I wish I did have contact with people. There are none left. It would be wonderful. I think they all came over. The polish side was Kubovitz (not sure of spelling). The borders changed repeatedly throughout millennia. People intermix.


Never heard of that. You could check your family here in this country could you not that would be fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, have not done ancestry. However, I was warned against it because they can get too much info on you and use it somehow.


I never worried about that but then I do strange things. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see Admin created chapter 77 or us; knew it would happen, but I liked seeing Joey's name as the first post on #76 ......


Me too I love see the kitty and her Name. Life goes on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Still hot here.
> 
> I sent a parcel to my parents today - some yarn, finished projects for Mom's bazaar this fall and a book for Dad.


The weather is still comfortable here. Rainy then the sun came out.

I know your mother looks forward to mail from you. What projects did you do for the bazaar? What book did you send your Dad?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yay for your socks! Sorry Yarnie, but the idea of you wearing socks with a long cord up your leg, across your hips and down the other leg has me laughing -- you will create a new fashion statement :sm02:


Well never thought of it as a fashion statement. But after the post you posted of the men in what would you call it there is no name to describe it . I may have to join the clutch and make one too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It hurt my feeling every time I saw her avatar. Miss her so much. She would like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more cute kitties; love it when he even helps with homework!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/motherearthnewsmag/posts/10159369144395413
> So cute! What do you think Yarnie?


Oh so sweet Chickens are so sweet . Now Roosters not so much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Still hot here.
> 
> I sent a parcel to my parents today - some yarn, finished projects for Mom's bazaar this fall and a book for Dad.


Your so sweet am sure parents are happy to get those things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What have you been up to LL lately?

How is your puppy doing hope better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I never worried about that but then I do strange things. :sm17:


As leader of the Righter's Village, you are not strange - you are eccentric :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As leader of the Righter's Village, you are not strange - you are eccentric :sm23:


Oh is that what it is called. Well I have to admit I do have a way of going off the deep end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather is still comfortable here. Rainy then the sun came out.
> 
> I know your mother looks forward to mail from you. What projects did you do for the bazaar? What book did you send your Dad?


I call 3 or 4 times a week but don't usually send mail. I won't be going back to visit for a couple of months and had a growing pile of hats, handwarmers, mittons and scarves done and she can always use more yarn. Dad got a Chicken Soup book of Canadian winter short stories. He is still working on his jigsaw puzzles and watching soccer on TV


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well never thought of it as a fashion statement. But after the post you posted of the men in what would you call it there is no name to describe it . I may have to join the clutch and make one too.


Well that would make you part of a very special group :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, have you decided on which messy bun hat to make for your GD?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, have you decided on which messy bun hat to make for your GD?


No not yet will do in a bit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never heard of that. You could check your family here in this country could you not that would be fun.


I have very little family. One distant cousin did a background. No more family to be added.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny . This is me every day now.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155492237946742


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny . This is me every day now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It hurt my feeling every time I saw her avatar. Miss her so much. She would like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow what a day. Had to much fun running around. Not a care in the world just fun..

Hey Solo how is Trent doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I call 3 or 4 times a week but don't usually send mail. I won't be going back to visit for a couple of months and had a growing pile of hats, handwarmers, mittons and scarves done and she can always use more yarn. Dad got a Chicken Soup book of Canadian winter short stories. He is still working on his jigsaw puzzles and watching soccer on TV


You are so busy with your knitting. How much yarn do you have left? Will you ever run out?

:sm05: I hope not for your sake. I know your mom loves getting special packages from you.Your Mom and Dad are busy bees just like you. It is nice to have the same hobbies as them.

I am trying to keep from making mistakes in my writing. I would hate to know than someone maybe upset over me and make fun of me. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18: :sm19: :sm25: :sm26:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We got a new camper today. It is finally one I would stay in. I am hoping come deer season that won't change. The kids are so excited over it. The old one had had it. It is bigger too. Dh is going to spend the night with one of the gs's to test it out in the yard. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so busy with your knitting. How much yarn do you have left? Will you ever run out?
> 
> :sm05: I hope not for your sake. I know your mom loves getting special packages from you.Your Mom and Dad are busy bees just like you. It is nice to have the same hobbies as them.
> 
> I am trying to keep from making mistakes in my writing. I would hate to know than someone maybe upset over me and make fun of me. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18: :sm19: :sm25: :sm26:


Ah not to worry about that, more important things to worry about. Like life and what is m port ant .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got a new camper today. It is finally one I would stay in. I am hoping come deer season that won't change. The kids are so excited over it. The old one had had it. It is bigger too. Dh is going to spend the night with one of the gs's to test it out in the yard. :sm02:


Oh that is x site en, Hope you get to travel with it sounds good to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny . This is me every day now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love it :sm09: At the end of the day I sometimes think about the things I didn't get done.
> 
> Our yellow plums have been ripe the past couple of days. It was so cool in late March/April that I thought we might not get much fruit, but it seems the bees weren't discouraged with the cold weather. Bags of plums went home with the ladies in the knitting group today but the tree is still loaded.


That sounds so yummy plums love them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow what a day. Had to much fun running around. Not a care in the world just fun..
> 
> Hey Solo how is Trent doing?


That's great Yarnie! Always good to have a fun, relaxing day. Did you ever get out for the German buffet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love it :sm09: At the end of the day I sometimes think about the things I didn't get done.
> 
> Our yellow plums have been ripe the past couple of days. It was so cool in late March/April that I thought we might not get much fruit, but it seems the bees weren't discouraged with the cold weather. Bags of plums went home with the ladies in the knitting group today but the tree is still loaded.


The bees must have done their work after all. I can't remember do you make jelly?

We had enough grapes for one batch of jelly. I messed it up by not adding pectin and used granny Smith apples. Didn't work it is syrup. I did that once before. I hope I remember not to do it again. My son will eat it for pancakes so not wasted.

Was it cool enough to knit outside today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so busy with your knitting. How much yarn do you have left? Will you ever run out?
> 
> :sm05: I hope not for your sake. I know your mom loves getting special packages from you.Your Mom and Dad are busy bees just like you. It is nice to have the same hobbies as them.
> 
> I am trying to keep from making mistakes in my writing. I would hate to know than someone maybe upset over me and make fun of me. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18: :sm19: :sm25: :sm26:


Well some people are so petty and immature that they get their jollies from making rude comments about spelling or grammar. It lets them avoid using their brains to have a discussion :sm23:

I still have enough of some yarns to last a lifetime but you know how it is ----- not enough of the same yarn for a big project, or the right colour or weight or ............. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got a new camper today. It is finally one I would stay in. I am hoping come deer season that won't change. The kids are so excited over it. The old one had had it. It is bigger too. Dh is going to spend the night with one of the gs's to test it out in the yard. :sm02:


I hope you enjoy it. Will you go out to deer camp too? Maybe a road trip up my way?

My camping days are over, give me the Holiday Inn!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you enjoy it. Will you go out to deer camp too? Maybe a road trip up my way?
> 
> My camping days are over, give me the Holiday Inn!


I may go one time to visit with my family if they let me bring Chewy. I don't want to leave him home alone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The bees must have done their work after all. I can't remember do you make jelly?
> 
> We had enough grapes for one batch of jelly. I messed it up by not adding pectin and used granny Smith apples. Didn't work it is syrup. I did that once before. I hope I remember not to do it again. My son will eat it for pancakes so not wasted.
> 
> Was it cool enough to knit outside today?


Your son will love his pancakes. I haven't made jam or jelly for years, since DH doesn't eat it very often anymore and I hardly ever ate it myself.

The air is still too hazy with smoke to spend much time outside so we stayed in. The forecast calls for rain this weekend, I hope they're right!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I may go one time to visit with my family if they let me bring Chewy. I don't want to leave him home alone.


I wonder how Chewy will enjoy camping? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you enjoy it. Will you go out to deer camp too? Maybe a road trip up my way?
> 
> My camping days are over, give me the Holiday Inn!


If I stayed in the camper it would only be one night at the camp. Can't be with those crazy hunters long. They act nuts. Chewy wouldn't be invited.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I stayed in the camper it would only be one night at the camp. Can't be with those crazy hunters long. They act nuts. Chewy wouldn't be invited.


CB, you are funny. You can cook for them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No ma'am! ha. That is their territory. My son does all the cooking at camp and most of the time at home. I would be there only as a one night guest. I will let them impress me.


Lukelucy said:


> CB, you are funny. You can cook for them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What is everyone doing today?I am going to Little Rock with my (nurse) son. I always enjoy the time we spent alone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No ma'am! ha. That is their territory. My son does all the cooking at camp and most of the time at home. I would be there only as a one night guest. I will let them impress me.


Ha, Ha!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow what a day. Had to much fun running around. Not a care in the world just fun..
> 
> Hey Solo how is Trent doing?


He is doing much better, thanks for asking Yarnie.

I'm glad you had a fun day. They are such a needed pick me up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got a new camper today. It is finally one I would stay in. I am hoping come deer season that won't change. The kids are so excited over it. The old one had had it. It is bigger too. Dh is going to spend the night with one of the gs's to test it out in the yard. :sm02:


Congrats on the new camper. Test it out yourself I'm sure you will like it. Use it as an escape pod during the week. I bet no one will find your there. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Congrats on the new camper. Test it out yourself I'm sure you will like it. Use it as an escape pod during the week. I bet no one will find your there. :sm02: :sm02:


Solo, ha ha! That is a great idea. Wish I had one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great Yarnie! Always good to have a fun, relaxing day. Did you ever get out for the German buffet?


Sadly no.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He is doing much better, thanks for asking Yarnie.
> 
> I'm glad you had a fun day. They are such a needed pick me up.


Well hope you get one soon. Not good to have a day for yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Congrats on the new camper. Test it out yourself I'm sure you will like it. Use it as an escape pod during the week. I bet no one will find your there. :sm02: :sm02:


Sounds like a plan and a good one at that. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo, ha ha! That is a great idea. Wish I had one!


Hi LL how is your puppy doing better I hope.

What have you been up too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Congrats on the new camper. Test it out yourself I'm sure you will like it. Use it as an escape pod during the week. I bet no one will find your there. :sm02: :sm02:


Hey that is a great idea. I could hid away and they wouldn't even know where I was. Thanks for thinking of that. :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how is your puppy doing better I hope.
> 
> What have you been up too?


Hi YL. Doggie is good. Up to not much. How about yourself. Seems like I'm cleaning the house all the time. And laundry never stops coming!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Congrats on the new camper. Test it out yourself I'm sure you will like it. Use it as an escape pod during the week. I bet no one will find your there. :sm02: :sm02:


That's a great idea. It could be your knitting retreat CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Doggie is good. Up to not much. How about yourself. Seems like I'm cleaning the house all the time. And laundry never stops coming!


Glad that doggie is better! Chores can be never ending


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had the neighbours over for dinner last night, it was a great evening. Even the mosquitoes stayed away. Made your favourite shrimp CB -- stir fried with veggies; pasta; and avocado, tomato & cucumber salad. Today I have a lunch date with a friend; we're having Indian food.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad that doggie is better! Chores can be never ending


 :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had the neighbours over for dinner last night, it was a great evening. Even the mosquitoes stayed away. Made your favourite shrimp CB -- stir fried with veggies; pasta; and avocado, tomato & cucumber salad. Today I have a lunch date with a friend; we're having Indian food.


OHHHH! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Indian food! Tell me what you had!!! Your dinner sounds wonderful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Doggie is good. Up to not much. How about yourself. Seems like I'm cleaning the house all the time. And laundry never stops coming!


Can understand the house and laundry. I think we both need a maid better yet we need to train our hubby's to do it. Like that will happen but it is a thought.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Can understand the house and laundry. I think we both need a maid better yet we need to train our hubby's to do it. Like that will happen but it is a thought.


Don't like the idea of a maid. I am the maid - exercise!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey that is a great idea. I could hid away and they wouldn't even know where I was. Thanks for thinking of that. :sm24:


But you know they will find you. They will keep looking till they do. Chewy will give you away so you might want to bring him with you. Does he whine when he hears others in the family outside. Bring lots of treats and I do mean lots he can't whine when mouth is full. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Don't like the idea of a maid. I am the maid - exercise!


Oh but you know getting out of bed each day is exercise . Plus the walking around house. Then there is the fact that you can sit and stand sit and stand in your chair. I think that would be enough exercise. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had the neighbours over for dinner last night, it was a great evening. Even the mosquitoes stayed away. Made your favourite shrimp CB -- stir fried with veggies; pasta; and avocado, tomato & cucumber salad. Today I have a lunch date with a friend; we're having Indian food.


Good food and neighbors sounds so nice. Plus doing it outside can not ask for anything better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you know getting out of bed each day is exercise . Plus the walking around house. Then there is the fact that you can sit and stand sit and stand in your chair. I think that would be enough exercise. :sm09:


Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good food and neighbors sounds so nice. Plus doing it outside can not ask for anything better.


Yes. Boy it's hot and humid here!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had the neighbours over for dinner last night, it was a great evening. Even the mosquitoes stayed away. Made your favourite shrimp CB -- stir fried with veggies; pasta; and avocado, tomato & cucumber salad. Today I have a lunch date with a friend; we're having Indian food.


Well two days in a row envy you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Boy it's hot and humid here!


Sorry to hear that nothing but cool here. Not to hot and not to cold and a plus is we only have had one day of rain for the last two weeks. It so nice to be able to sleep at night with windows open.

Would send you some if I knew how to do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry to hear that nothing but cool here. Not to hot and not to cold and a plus is we only have had one day of rain for the last two weeks. It so nice to be able to sleep at night with windows open.
> 
> Would send you some if I knew how to do it.


Hotter than hell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hotter than hell.


Now that is hot more then hot. I would be sitting right in front of AC. Don't know about you but after a few days in AC I long to go out doors with out sweating and having to take showers when I come in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is hot more then hot. I would be sitting right in front of AC. Don't know about you but after a few days in AC I long to go out doors with out sweating and having to take showers when I come in.


Same here


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had the neighbours over for dinner last night, it was a great evening. Even the mosquitoes stayed away. Made your favourite shrimp CB -- stir fried with veggies; pasta; and avocado, tomato & cucumber salad. Today I have a lunch date with a friend; we're having Indian food.


ohhh. I would love all of that. 
I have never ate Indian. I thing I would like it. Even if it was spicy. I hope you had a good time. Does you friend come to your knitting group?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My friend and I were in Little Rock today. I found a painted rock that people are putting out for others. You would think I found a second Hope diamond. I got so excited. It was a bird painted with leaves around it. The note said keep it or share it. I am keeping it. The little things in life. :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend and I were in Little Rock today. I found a painted rock that people are putting out for others. You would think I found a second Hope diamond. I got so excited. It was a bird painted with leaves around it. The note said keep it or share it. I am keeping it. The little things in life. :sm02:


Exciting!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ohhh. I would love all of that.
> I have never ate Indian. I thing I would like it. Even if it was spicy. I hope you had a good time. Does you friend come to your knitting group?


You must try it, CB. It is soooo good when done right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> OHHHH! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Indian food! Tell me what you had!!! Your dinner sounds wonderful!


You would love this restaurant LL. It only opened a few months ago and has a huge selection of traditionl Indian foods and a couple of my Indian friends know the owners and highly recommended it. My friend's husband doesn't like curries or most Asian foods but we love them. M had chicken curry with dal and naan and I had lamb butter masala and both were yummy. There were so many choices, but I hadn't had lamb for a very long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can understand the house and laundry. I think we both need a maid better yet we need to train our hubby's to do it. Like that will happen but it is a thought.


I don't think a maid would work for me -- I'd have to clean up before the maid got here :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy (2 days late) Birthday Janie! I hope it was wonderful. Miss you!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ohhh. I would love all of that.
> I have never ate Indian. I thing I would like it. Even if it was spicy. I hope you had a good time. Does you friend come to your knitting group?


She is a lovely knitter but doesn't come to the group. She also creates beautiful embroidery with many different techniques.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend and I were in Little Rock today. I found a painted rock that people are putting out for others. You would think I found a second Hope diamond. I got so excited. It was a bird painted with leaves around it. The note said keep it or share it. I am keeping it. The little things in life. :sm02:


I love painted rocks - mine is a curled up cat. What is your rock?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy (2 days late) Birthday Janie! I hope it was wonderful. Miss you!♥


Thanks for the reminder CB. Happy Birthday Janie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You would love this restaurant LL. It only opened a few months ago and has a huge selection of traditionl Indian foods and a couple of my Indian friends know the owners and highly recommended it. My friend's husband doesn't like curries or most Asian foods but we love them. M had chicken curry with dal and naan and I had lamb butter masala and both were yummy. There were so many choices, but I hadn't had lamb for a very long time.


WCK, you are sooo lucky to have this restaurant. It sounds wonderful. I adore Korma with any meat. I make my own Indian, bur not as good as I wish. I have friends that I visit and they are Indian. We consider each other family and he is my brother (unfortunately not blood).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy (2 days late) Birthday Janie! I hope it was wonderful. Miss you!♥


Happy Birthday Janie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You would love this restaurant LL. It only opened a few months ago and has a huge selection of traditionl Indian foods and a couple of my Indian friends know the owners and highly recommended it. My friend's husband doesn't like curries or most Asian foods but we love them. M had chicken curry with dal and naan and I had lamb butter masala and both were yummy. There were so many choices, but I hadn't had lamb for a very long time.


You are soooo lucky WCK. I love Korma with any meat. I'm coming!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You would love this restaurant LL. It only opened a few months ago and has a huge selection of traditionl Indian foods and a couple of my Indian friends know the owners and highly recommended it. My friend's husband doesn't like curries or most Asian foods but we love them. M had chicken curry with dal and naan and I had lamb butter masala and both were yummy. There were so many choices, but I hadn't had lamb for a very long time.


It sounds wonderful WCK! Wish I was there and having dinner!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You must try it, CB. It is soooo good when done right!


I will try toTgo to the one in Little Rock sometime this month. Tell me what is the best to eat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love painted rocks - mine is a curled up cat. What is your rock?


I painted lady bugs for my both my mother and I. DH and my daddy brought us large round rocks from Colorado from a hunting trip. Then Santa Claus from a rock my first gs picked up at deer camp. At one time I was painting on anything I could find. My oldest gs is very artistic he could dream up some good things to paint. Did you paint your rock or someone else? I bet Yarnie has painted on a rock . Have you Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/PresidentDonaldJTrump2017/posts/1954277941460981


:sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will try toTgo to the one in Little Rock sometime this month. Tell me what is the best to eat.


I LOVE any kind of Korma (beef, chicken, lamb is your choice). Get nan or parantha (two different breads - yummm). That is what I like the best. Korma
comes with rice.

Please let me know how you like it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more cute kitties




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1401180193334005


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, you are sooo lucky to have this restaurant. It sounds wonderful. I adore Korma with any meat. I make my own Indian, bur not as good as I wish. I have friends that I visit and they are Indian. We consider each other family and he is my brother (unfortunately not blood).


Sometimes relations by choice are even deeper than by blood; you and your "brother" were blessed to find each other. DH also likes Indian food so I make it with bottled sauces - not as good as made from scratch, but ok.

The only asian food we ate growing up was Chinese. I was introduced to Indian food by my Indian neighours in Calgary and I made German meals for them. We both liked gardening - and laughed about our radishes. I grew them for the roots and they let them go to seed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I painted lady bugs for my both my mother and I. DH and my daddy brought us large round rocks from Colorado from a hunting trip. Then Santa Claus from a rock my first gs picked up at deer camp. At one time I was painting on anything I could find. My oldest gs is very artistic he could dream up some good things to paint. Did you paint your rock or someone else? I bet Yarnie has painted on a rock . Have you Yarnie?


I have no drawing or painting talent so I bought it at a gift shop. There were lots of sizes and designs. A friend has the same cat design that I have, but much bigger and she uses it as a door stop.

Hope you and Yarnie post pics of your rocks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes relations by choice are even deeper than by blood; you and your "brother" were blessed to find each other. DH also likes Indian food so I make it with bottled sauces - not as good as made from scratch, but ok.
> 
> The only asian food we ate growing up was Chinese. I was introduced to Indian food by my Indian neighours in Calgary and I made German meals for them. We both liked gardening - and laughed about our radishes. I grew them for the roots and they let them go to seed.


It's so nice that you had Indian neighbors. I would love it. German food! What a great relationship!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie -- things you didn't know came from Wisconsin




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155577992887365


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend and I were in Little Rock today. I found a painted rock that people are putting out for others. You would think I found a second Hope diamond. I got so excited. It was a bird painted with leaves around it. The note said keep it or share it. I am keeping it. The little things in life. :sm02:


That sounds so nice You should make one and place it some where. What did you do in Little Rock?

Did you visit the bill and Hillary museum????The one with all the tapes and money??? :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds so nice You should make one and place it some where. What did you do in Little Rock?
> 
> Did you visit the bill and Hillary museum????The one with all the tapes and money??? :sm02:


No I have never been to the trailer. You are funny. I never care to either. 
To the Dr and then to visit my friend in the hospital.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie -- things you didn't know came from Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew about a couple of them but the rest no. Interesting I am sure KK does not know any of them.


Maybe she spends too much time being the spelling police :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have no drawing or painting talent so I bought it at a gift shop. There were lots of sizes and designs. A friend has the same cat design that I have, but much bigger and she uses it as a door stop.
> 
> Hope you and Yarnie post pics of your rocks.


No have not even thought of painting them. But I do like rocks collect them when I find one that is different. I have what is know as a gold stone not really gold huge, a Petoskey stone that GGF hand polish plus one I have unpolish. I was born in Petoskey so have to have one. one from barm that my Norewigan GG father built One from Canada just love different ones. Even have coal husband put in Christmas stocking one year as a joke. Love ones from water has you can really see what rock color is like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe she spends too much time being the spelling police :sm23:


She must have a degree in Police of spelling. There have been a few on KP who feel they have to correct ever person on KP. Life must be dull if that is all you can post about. :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Loved the story heard on the News. the electric companies are now thinking of charging people who bought solar panels . Yes they pay a fortune for them and sell extra power back to electric companies. Now they are going to be charge for that. So much for cutting use of electricity bills and using less electric power.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie, how are you this morning?

I've got a "job" today and tomorrow morning so am getting an earlier start on the computer. Hugs - the charity group I've been working with, have been given meeting and storage space and it needs a major clean-up. So I'm part of the Bucket Brigrade :sm01:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie, how are you this morning?
> 
> I've got a "job" today and tomorrow morning so am getting an earlier start on the computer. Hugs - the charity group I've been working with, have been given meeting and storage space and it needs a major clean-up. So I'm part of the Bucket Brigrade :sm01:


Good Morning WCK and Yarnie and Everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie, how are you this morning?
> 
> I've got a "job" today and tomorrow morning so am getting an earlier start on the computer. Hugs - the charity group I've been working with, have been given meeting and storage space and it needs a major clean-up. So I'm part of the Bucket Brigrade :sm01:


You are the best sharing your time with charity group.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No have not even thought of painting them. But I do like rocks collect them when I find one that is different. I have what is know as a gold stone not really gold huge, a Petoskey stone that GGF hand polish plus one I have unpolish. I was born in Petoskey so have to have one. one from barm that my Norewigan GG father built One from Canada just love different ones. Even have coal husband put in Christmas stocking one year as a joke. Love ones from water has you can really see what rock color is like.


You have a great rock selection, even your coal :sm23: How did you resist not putting it into his stocking the next year?

Mom loved rocks too. She had beautiful rock gardens in the front and back of the house we grew up in. Dad used to joke about putting rocks in the trunk for her and even DH found some odd shaped rocks on the family farm and brought them up to Edmonton for her earning a few brownie points!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good Morning WCK and Yarnie and Everyone.


Morning LL what will your day be like?

Mine is running around and not getting anything done here. Cold last night had to pull up blanket even covered my face.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL what will your day be like?
> 
> Mine is running around and not getting anything done here. Cold last night had to pull up blanket even covered my face.


Not sure what I am doing. Want to knit. Laundry maybe. Just finished exercising.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a great rock selection, even your coal :sm23: How did you resist not putting it into his stocking the next year?
> 
> Mom loved rocks too. She had beautiful rock gardens in the front and back of the house we grew up in. Dad used to joke about putting rocks in the trunk for her and even DH found some odd shaped rocks on the family farm and brought them up to Edmonton for her earning a few brownie points!


I love the thought that your mom had a rock garden. My sons promise to throw them away when I leave this earth. Well glory be I thought it was good that they would have rocks to see not rocks in their brains??? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not sure what I am doing. Want to knit. Laundry maybe. Just finished exercising.


Hey good to hear about exercise I did mine early today . Got out of bed walk to kitchen did not have any coffee. Look at mess in kitchen not interesting enough so headed to living room not going there same with bedroom. Then I was so tired I turn on computer just to relax. Do not want to over do it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Loved the story heard on the News. the electric companies are now thinking of charging people who bought solar panels . Yes they pay a fortune for them and sell extra power back to electric companies. Now they are going to be charge for that. So much for cutting use of electricity bills and using less electric power.


Our hydro is run by the provincial government and so are some of the other provinces. Years ago Alberta sold off the electric to a private company so everyone had to pay for it again to cover the purchase price. Ontario has made really bad "green power" deals that have put them into the red and people are facing huge rate increases. No matter how it happens - we are the ones paying the bills :sm14:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey good to hear about exercise I did mine early today . Got out of bed walk to kitchen did not have any coffee. Look at mess in kitchen not interesting enough so headed to living room not going there same with bedroom. Then I was so tired I turn on computer just to relax. Do not want to over do it.


Ha Ha! Sounds like a good exercise!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good Morning WCK and Yarnie and Everyone.


Good morning LL; how are you today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Not sure what I am doing. Want to knit. Laundry maybe. Just finished exercising.


What are you knitting LL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the thought that your mom had a rock garden. My sons promise to throw them away when I leave this earth. Well glory be I thought it was good that they would have rocks to see not rocks in their brains??? :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a great rock selection, even your coal :sm23: How did you resist not putting it into his stocking the next year?
> 
> Mom loved rocks too. She had beautiful rock gardens in the front and back of the house we grew up in. Dad used to joke about putting rocks in the trunk for her and even DH found some odd shaped rocks on the family farm and brought them up to Edmonton for her earning a few brownie points!


I couldn't put rock in his stocking part of my collection. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how about putting Bible verse on rock and leave it for someone to find?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you knitting LL?


A sweater - as usual. In the beginning...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning LL; how are you today?


Good.. Hope you are well and happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our hydro is run by the provincial government and so are some of the other provinces. Years ago Alberta sold off the electric to a private company so everyone had to pay for it again to cover the purchase price. Ontario has made really bad "green power" deals that have put them into the red and people are facing huge rate increases. No matter how it happens - we are the ones paying the bills :sm14:


Now that is as bad as it is going to get here. First you are to save electric and then they find away to charge you more. Husband work for a power plant and even he said they start to lose money when people use less power so have a rate hike ever year. So what is the reason to save all the power. Time to use more, not as they get you either way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get going here. Going out shopping see if I can't get more in this tidy house. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to get going here. Going out shopping see if I can't get more in this tidy house. :sm23: :sm23:


Ha ha!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how about putting Bible verse on rock and leave it for someone to find?


That is a good idea. Really I just want to let the grands do it and I can watch. I am so lazy these days.

:sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the thought that your mom had a rock garden. My sons promise to throw them away when I leave this earth. Well glory be I thought it was good that they would have rocks to see not rocks in their brains??? :sm23: :sm23:


Mom's front yard rock garden


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> A sweater - as usual. In the beginning...


What pattern and yarn are you using?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea. Really I just want to let the grands do it and I can watch. I am so lazy these days.
> 
> :sm06:


Good to relax and watch the kids being creative! Did you visit your friend today? And did you try out Indian food?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Your mother has a green thumb. I love the big round rocks.


west coast kitty said:


> Mom's front yard rock garden


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We saw Rose. It was raining so hard we came straight home. I wish you could get some of it. It is moldy and rusty around here.


west coast kitty said:


> Good to relax and watch the kids being creative! Did you visit your friend today? And did you try out Indian food?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your mother has a green thumb. I love the big round rocks.


She loved her flower gardens; you would have enjoyed talking flowers with her. Mom always had her eyes open for new rocks and Dad grumbled but always packed them around for her :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We saw Rose. It was raining so hard we came straight home. I wish you could get some of it. It is moldy and rusty around here.


I'm glad you made it to visit Rose. We would be so grateful to get a steady rain, but too much rain isn't good either.

I'm a little tired tonight. We got lots done in our charity cleaning bee today, it was really grungy after not being used for a couple of years. I'm not used to standing on cement for hours at a time anymore so my legs were feeling it. Back at it again tomorrow morning. We're so blessed to be given this space - lots of storage space for all of our supplies and finished projects and meeting space too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She loved her flower gardens; you would have enjoyed talking flowers with her. Mom always had her eyes open for new rocks and Dad grumbled but always packed them around for her :sm23:


I would have lots in common with your Mom. You know your Dad loved getting rocks for her.
When is her sale? I bet she is knitting away. Does she crochet too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you made it to visit Rose. We would be so grateful to get a steady rain, but too much rain isn't good either.
> 
> I'm a little tired tonight. We got lots done in our charity cleaning bee today, it was really grungy after not being used for a couple of years. I'm not used to standing on cement for hours at a time anymore so my legs were feeling it. Back at it again tomorrow morning. We're so blessed to be given this space - lots of storage space for all of our supplies and finished projects and meeting space too.


Is this another charity that you are involved in? Will you meet there to do the knitting there?
You need to take an Espoms salts bath. That will help you rest. Cleaning is a good work out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have lots in common with your Mom. You know your Dad loved getting rocks for her.
> When is her sale? I bet she is knitting away. Does she crochet too?


She crochets slippers and the tops for hanging hand towels and usually knits the hats and scarves. She didn't do anything during the couple of months that she wasn't well, but is back at it again. The bazaar is at the end of Oct and they can also use some space for sales a couple of days a week during Nov. The crafters keep some of the money and some goes to the building's craft and recreation programs. Dad teases and says she gets paid to watch TV :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this another charity that you are involved in? Will you meet there to do the knitting there?
> You need to take an Espoms salts bath. That will help you rest. Cleaning is a good work out.


It's the same Handmade Hugs group that I've been working with since I retired. A few of us only knit & crochet, a lot only sew and quilt and a few do it all (I don't sew :sm12: ). It's a great space for the 8 mini Hug Saturdays we have during the year and to sort and organize the Winter Woolies give away in Dec. They're a great group of ladies!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom's front yard rock garden


It's beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What pattern and yarn are you using?


This is the pattern I am making. The most difficult one yet:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-town


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's the same Handmade Hugs group that I've been working with since I retired. A few of us only knit & crochet, a lot only sew and quilt and a few do it all (I don't sew :sm12: ). It's a great space for the 8 mini Hug Saturdays we have during the year and to sort and organize the Winter Woolies give away in Dec. They're a great group of ladies!


This is wonderful you have a place just for your group. Lots of love for others. I love the name of your group, it is perfect for what you do. Lord Bless all of you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the pattern I am making. The most difficult one yet:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-town


I love it! What color?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to Little Rock to see my friend Rose. DD and Matthew are here so they are going with me. I hope it doesn't pour on us again like it has the last few times I have gone. Solo are you getting the rain we are?

Everyone enjoy your day. Love you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the pattern I am making. The most difficult one yet:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-town


It's gorgeous LL; I love the lace panels and how the sweater drapes. Bonus - no sewing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Off to Little Rock to see my friend Rose. DD and Matthew are here so they are going with me. I hope it doesn't pour on us again like it has the last few times I have gone. Solo are you getting the rain we are?
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day. Love you!


Have a great day; nice that DD and Matthew are visiting with you. Stay safe on the roads.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love it! What color?


It's soft turquoise. I am using Zarina yarn. Color 1935


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's gorgeous LL; I love the lace panels and how the sweater drapes. Bonus - no sewing!


It is so difficult to make. I had to start with the lace collar band and work from there. Arms are done with a special "Short Rows". 
Now I am working on sleeves and then body.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Off to Little Rock to see my friend Rose. DD and Matthew are here so they are going with me. I hope it doesn't pour on us again like it has the last few times I have gone. Solo are you getting the rain we are?
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day. Love you!


My friend Rose had an aneurysm two weeks ago. She had surgery the day after. She has been in critical care for 2 weeks. She hasn't moved or spoke , even opened her eyes until yesterday. All of her friends and family have came to see her and pray over her. I have been there with them. She had a trach tube put in last Thursday. We got the news she wasn't doing very wellShe had so much company this past weekend the dr asked that no one but her husband and kids visit her. She needed to rest. We all had been visiting and talking to her thinking she could hear us. We loved on her and prayed for her. We could look at her but not touch her or say anything to her because she was too tired yesterday.They took the feeding tube right before I saw her. She was really pitiful. It hurt me seeing her that way.I got news yesterday she had opened her eyes..
I got news this morning while I was going to see her. Her DIL called to tell us she was sitting up watching I started clapping my hands to the Lord. When I got there her DIL told me she could mouth words and didn't know what had happened. She couldn't have company because everyone wants to see her. I was so happy that the Lord answered our prayers to heal her I didn't care if I saw her or not. God is so Good. She needs to rest and get well. I am beyond happy. I just wanted to share the good news with my Denim friends. If you every need anything Jesus is waiting there just for the asking. Sometimes He doesn't need us to ask. :sm02: :sm25:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love that color. Please show us when you are finished.


Lukelucy said:


> It's soft turquoise. I am using Zarina yarn. Color 1935


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend Rose had an aneurysm two weeks ago. She had surgery the day after. She has been in critical care for 2 weeks. She hasn't moved or spoke , even opened her eyes until yesterday. All of her friends and family have came to see her and pray over her. I have been there with them. She had a trach tube put in last Thursday. We got the news she wasn't doing very wellShe had so much company this past weekend the dr asked that no one but her husband and kids visit her. She needed to rest. We all had been visiting and talking to her thinking she could hear us. We loved on her and prayed for her. We could look at her but not touch her or say anything to her because she was too tired yesterday.They took the feeding tube right before I saw her. She was really pitiful. It hurt me seeing her that way.I got news yesterday she had opened her eyes..
> I got news this morning while I was going to see her. Her DIL called to tell us she was sitting up watching I started clapping my hands to the Lord. When I got there her DIL told me she could mouth words and didn't know what had happened. She couldn't have company because everyone wants to see her. I was so happy that the Lord answered our prayers to heal her I didn't care if I saw her or not. God is so Good. She needs to rest and get well. I am beyond happy. I just wanted to share the good news with my Denim friends. If you every need anything Jesus is waiting there just for the asking. Sometimes He doesn't need us to ask. :sm02: :sm25:


Oh, Margaret. Such wonderful news. Plus, you have my hugs for being there for her. Yes, God is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love that color. Please show us when you are finished.


Will do!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so difficult to make. I had to start with the lace collar band and work from there. Arms are done with a special "Short Rows".
> Now I am working on sleeves and then body.


You're challenging yourself learning new skills!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're challenging yourself learning new skills!!


I sure am. I contacted the person who developed the pattern (that is not the right term) many times. I am contacting her today. It is really 
a difficult pattern.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend Rose had an aneurysm two weeks ago. She had surgery the day after. She has been in critical care for 2 weeks. She hasn't moved or spoke , even opened her eyes until yesterday. All of her friends and family have came to see her and pray over her. I have been there with them. She had a trach tube put in last Thursday. We got the news she wasn't doing very wellShe had so much company this past weekend the dr asked that no one but her husband and kids visit her. She needed to rest. We all had been visiting and talking to her thinking she could hear us. We loved on her and prayed for her. We could look at her but not touch her or say anything to her because she was too tired yesterday.They took the feeding tube right before I saw her. She was really pitiful. It hurt me seeing her that way.I got news yesterday she had opened her eyes..
> I got news this morning while I was going to see her. Her DIL called to tell us she was sitting up watching I started clapping my hands to the Lord. When I got there her DIL told me she could mouth words and didn't know what had happened. She couldn't have company because everyone wants to see her. I was so happy that the Lord answered our prayers to heal her I didn't care if I saw her or not. God is so Good. She needs to rest and get well. I am beyond happy. I just wanted to share the good news with my Denim friends. If you every need anything Jesus is waiting there just for the asking. Sometimes He doesn't need us to ask. :sm02: :sm25:


PTL!!❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I sure am. I contacted the person who developed the pattern (that is not the right term) many times. I am contacting her today. It is really
> a difficult pattern.


Wonderful that she is there to help you thru the hard parts :sm24: Writing a complicated pattern can be difficult, it's easy to forget to write something down while you're creating the pattern so your questions are probably letting her know where she could make amendments. It will be like your Master's in knitting!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonderful that she is there to help you thru the hard parts :sm24: Writing a complicated pattern can be difficult, it's easy to forget to write something down while you're creating the pattern so your questions are probably letting her know where she could make amendments. It will be like your Master's in knitting!


I hope she amends the pattern..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a lovely day here, bright and sunny with a nice breeze so it wasn't too hot. We celebrated a birthday in the knitting group and even had some cake. I also got almost 6 inches of the front of SIL's poncho done.

Hope everyone also had a good day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a lovely day here, bright and sunny with a nice breeze so it wasn't too hot. We celebrated a birthday in the knitting group and even had some cake. I also got almost 6 inches of the front of SIL's poncho done.
> 
> Hope everyone also had a good day!


We got the heat back.All the rain brought in the humidity . Yuk. 
Was it homemade cake? 
That is a lot of work for your sil's poncho. Is it fun to do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got the heat back.All the rain brought in the humidity . Yuk.
> Was it homemade cake?
> That is a lot of work for your sil's poncho. Is it fun to do?


It's humidity that makes the heat unbearable :sm13:

No - it was bakery orange cream cake; yummy.

It's not a hard pattern, lace panels alternating with stocking stitch panels. I finished the back a while ago and will finish the front and border in time to take it to Edmonton with me in Oct.

What are you working on?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got the heat back.All the rain brought in the humidity . Yuk.
> Was it homemade cake?
> That is a lot of work for your sil's poncho. Is it fun to do?


That's wonderful news about your friend CB. I hope she has a speedy recovery from now on.

We have been getting a lot of rain also. I have a weather app on my phone that lets me know if severe weather is coming. It even indicates the time it will start raining and how long the rain will last. So far it has been accurate within 5 minutes.

i was preparing a really difficult meal last night (just kidding) and the microwave decided to just quit. It shouted its last sigh and just went blank. It was so sad. I had to use the oven to heat my pot pie the rest of the way. I should have just gone in the camper and used the one there, but didn't think about it until I was eating dinner. Silly me!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend Rose had an aneurysm two weeks ago. She had surgery the day after. She has been in critical care for 2 weeks. She hasn't moved or spoke , even opened her eyes until yesterday. All of her friends and family have came to see her and pray over her. I have been there with them. She had a trach tube put in last Thursday. We got the news she wasn't doing very wellShe had so much company this past weekend the dr asked that no one but her husband and kids visit her. She needed to rest. We all had been visiting and talking to her thinking she could hear us. We loved on her and prayed for her. We could look at her but not touch her or say anything to her because she was too tired yesterday.They took the feeding tube right before I saw her. She was really pitiful. It hurt me seeing her that way.I got news yesterday she had opened her eyes..
> I got news this morning while I was going to see her. Her DIL called to tell us she was sitting up watching I started clapping my hands to the Lord. When I got there her DIL told me she could mouth words and didn't know what had happened. She couldn't have company because everyone wants to see her. I was so happy that the Lord answered our prayers to heal her I didn't care if I saw her or not. God is so Good. She needs to rest and get well. I am beyond happy. I just wanted to share the good news with my Denim friends. If you every need anything Jesus is waiting there just for the asking. Sometimes He doesn't need us to ask. :sm02: :sm25:


Oh what a blessing and miracle, God answered all of those prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love your mom's rock garden WCK. It is beautiful, never collected rocks that big though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is the pattern I am making. The most difficult one yet:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-town


It's lovely and am sure you will have it done and it will be perfect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's wonderful news about your friend CB. I hope she has a speedy recovery from now on.
> 
> We have been getting a lot of rain also. I have a weather app on my phone that lets me know if severe weather is coming. It even indicates the time it will start raining and how long the rain will last. So far it has been accurate within 5 minutes.
> 
> i was preparing a really difficult meal last night (just kidding) and the microwave decided to just quit. It shouted its last sigh and just went blank. It was so sad. I had to use the oven to heat my pot pie the rest of the way. I should have just gone in the camper and used the one there, but didn't think about it until I was eating dinner. Silly me!!


Well may your microwave rest in peace. Will it be toss out the door? I always do same thing wonder why I just did not go out to RV after the fact.

So you are all having heat and rain. Hate to keep saying this but first day we had humid and then only in upper 70's with rain and passes through tomorrow and no humid and in 70's and sun shine and been this way for two weeks now. Can sleep at night with windows open in the 60's. Now that I bragged about it it will go south on me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's wonderful news about your friend CB. I hope she has a speedy recovery from now on.
> 
> We have been getting a lot of rain also. I have a weather app on my phone that lets me know if severe weather is coming. It even indicates the time it will start raining and how long the rain will last. So far it has been accurate within 5 minutes.
> 
> i was preparing a really difficult meal last night (just kidding) and the microwave decided to just quit. It shouted its last sigh and just went blank. It was so sad. I had to use the oven to heat my pot pie the rest of the way. I should have just gone in the camper and used the one there, but didn't think about it until I was eating dinner. Silly me!!


Thanks Solo. Rose was sleeping when I went to visit today. I didn't have the heart to wake her up. For 2 weeks we prayed and talked to her telling her to wake up . Now we are telling her to go to sleep. Rest is healing. I will go and see her tomorrow.

Only good news about all the rain is we are not having the high temps. We have good weather people here that pin point the rain . They are really good reporting on tornadoes . They can go straight down the street where the tornado is headed.

Our microwave had a lightning storm inside of it a few years ago. Too many bags of popcorn. We abuse our microwave. I don't know what we did before microwaves. I bet you will be looking for a new one soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what a blessing and miracle, God answered all of those prayers.


Yes He did. So many travailing for her. I am so happy. I thought I was going to lose her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well may your microwave rest in peace. Will it be toss out the door? I always do same thing wonder why I just did not go out to RV after the fact.
> 
> So you are all having heat and rain. Hate to keep saying this but first day we had humid and then only in upper 70's with rain and passes through tomorrow and no humid and in 70's and sun shine and been this way for two weeks now. Can sleep at night with windows open in the 60's. Now that I bragged about it it will go south on me.


Enjoy your beautiful days. It feel pretty good today the humidity moved out and a little breeze. Seems like autumn is around the corner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So sweet.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=281860912295386


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's wonderful news about your friend CB. I hope she has a speedy recovery from now on.
> 
> We have been getting a lot of rain also. I have a weather app on my phone that lets me know if severe weather is coming. It even indicates the time it will start raining and how long the rain will last. So far it has been accurate within 5 minutes.
> 
> i was preparing a really difficult meal last night (just kidding) and the microwave decided to just quit. It shouted its last sigh and just went blank. It was so sad. I had to use the oven to heat my pot pie the rest of the way. I should have just gone in the camper and used the one there, but didn't think about it until I was eating dinner. Silly me!!


Hind sight is always 20/20 :sm23:

Does your weather app also warn you about tornados?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your beautiful days. It feel pretty good today the humidity moved out and a little breeze. Seems like autumn is around the corner.


We had a cool breeze today, but it was bright and sunny. A few clouds came up for a while and then disappeared, so still no rain.

I went for groceries this morning and got caught up in multiple traffic jams. It seems all the road paving is taking place at the same time :sm15:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hind sight is always 20/20 :sm23:
> 
> Does your weather app also warn you about tornados?


It only gives you the possibility of a tornado. The sirens do the rest. Of course they have to go off, which they didn't do last time. :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie a poem for you, save it for the next time the spelling police come out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It only gives you the possibility of a tornado. The sirens do the rest. Of course they have to go off, which they didn't do last time. :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm16: time to get back to the basics


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's lovely and am sure you will have it done and it will be perfect.


It's not going to be perfect, that's for sure. Gorgeous day here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie a poem for you, save it for the next time the spelling police come out


I love it purr fit just purr fit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm16: time to get back to the basics


Oh my they need to be more basic lick. Tell they Solo it's about time to change the bat tore ease. When was the last time they did? :sm06: :sm07: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's not going to be perfect, that's for sure. Gorgeous day here.


Oh yes it will be just wait and see.

glad good weather.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm16: time to get back to the basics


Getting back to basics reminds me that there was a sit-com on in the 70's about the goings on at a radio station, WKPR in Cincinnati. Les Nessman was their weatherman. He would always stick his head out the window then go back to his desk and deliver the weather report. He would come back to his desk either soaking wet because it was raining, sunburned because the sun was out, windblown because it was windy or covered in snow because it was snowing. Funny show.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday was so lovely, Son and DIL here for the day. Good food and good talks and laughing. 

They are in Chicago learning things about new business. Will be going home next sat. Just glad they spent time with us.

WCK they are having same weather as you are. Smoke from BC, very little rain and hot hot hot.

It is like fall here weather is sunny and in the upper 70's no humid. At least until today and rain expected but just for today. Then back to wonderful weather again. Wonder what Sept and Oct . will be like. Hope not cold.

What about the eclipse are you all going to watch it. I am going to watch it on TV. My eye site is bad enough (not really, well may be a bit bad).

Hubby busy with new shed he is going to put up when he gets the old one taken down. Latest report he has two corner pieces off the old one. This is almost like the bridge building. It has been two weeks now and old shed has about two boards off of it. New shed is still at place he bought it from. He has not even brought that home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It's not going to be perfect, that's for sure. Gorgeous day here.


It will be perfect for you! Just a nice day here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting back to basics reminds me that there was a sit-com on in the 70's about the goings on at a radio station, WKPR in Cincinnati. Les Nessman was their weatherman. He would always stick his head out the window then go back to his desk and deliver the weather report. He would come back to his desk either soaking wet because it was raining, sunburned because the sun was out, windblown because it was windy or covered in snow because it was snowing. Funny show.


I loved that show, love him. I loved the Turkey drop one.

At least Les got the weather right, think those weather people today could learn from him. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Getting back to basics reminds me that there was a sit-com on in the 70's about the goings on at a radio station, WKPR in Cincinnati. Les Nessman was their weatherman. He would always stick his head out the window then go back to his desk and deliver the weather report. He would come back to his desk either soaking wet because it was raining, sunburned because the sun was out, windblown because it was windy or covered in snow because it was snowing. Funny show.


I remember that program too, lots of laughs. The episode that sticks in my mind was a Thanksgiving promo where Les was dropping turkeys from a plane to a parking lot -- he just kept repeating that he didn't know turkeys couldn't fly :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember that program too, lots of laughs. The episode that sticks in my mind was a Thanksgiving promo where Les was dropping turkeys from a plane to a parking lot -- he just kept repeating that he didn't know turkeys couldn't fly :sm06:


You and I have the same sense of humor. I loved the turkey drop.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday was so lovely, Son and DIL here for the day. Good food and good talks and laughing.
> 
> They are in Chicago learning things about new business. Will be going home next sat. Just glad they spent time with us.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you had a good visit with your son and dil; I know that you've missed them. It must be an adjustment for them getting used to west coast weather and new community. The wind shifted so the Island isn't getting the smoke anymore so it's better for us. Can you say what kind of business they are getting into?

I'm not sure how visible the eclipse will be here, it's been partly overcast the past few days. It's happening from 9 - 11:30 am our local time with the most coverage at about 10:30. We will probably also watch on TV or net instead, then we won't have to worry about our eyes either. I can't believe how many people are gathering in some of the towns along the eclipse path, miles of vehicles along all the highways and parks. One clip said some people booked a year in advance to be there for the eclipse.

Good for love of your life to have a project to keep himself busy and out of your hair :sm23: Love of my life has been spending lots of time in his workshop lately :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved that show, love him. I loved the Turkey drop one.
> 
> At least Les got the weather right, think those weather people today could learn from him. :sm16: :sm17:


We think alike! :sm09:

That also reminds me of the weather worm that my sil gave me - it was a braided length of yarn with google eyes and a bow tie and a poem something like this ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You and I have the same sense of humor. I loved the turkey drop.


I found the clip on youtube -- it was Carlson that said he thought turkeys could fly


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad you had a good visit with your son and dil; I know that you've missed them. It must be an adjustment for them getting used to west coast weather and new community. The wind shifted so the Island isn't getting the smoke anymore so it's better for us. Can you say what kind of business they are getting into?
> 
> I'm not sure how visible the eclipse will be here, it's been partly overcast the past few days. It's happening from 9 - 11:30 am our local time with the most coverage at about 10:30. We will probably also watch on TV or net instead, then we won't have to worry about our eyes either. I can't believe how many people are gathering in some of the towns along the eclipse path, miles of vehicles along all the highways and parks. One clip said some people booked a year in advance to be there for the eclipse.
> 
> Good for love of your life to have a project to keep himself busy and out of your hair :sm23: Love of my life has been spending lots of time in his workshop lately :sm24:


It is repairing leather ect. Very interesting they showed me how it is done. They sew the back of leather and then put mixture on it and you can not even see where the rip was. It is very interesting, works on other products too. not just leather also other products.

I think like you do what the heck are these people going to do after a 15 min moon and sun black out. I mean really will they have a tail gate party?? and all the money for 15 min. in another town . Just lines of cars, talk about traffic jams. Wonder how much it will cost them. Also here seem those protect your eyes glasses a lot are fake. We here will have clouds so not full view. TV seems like a good idea. Want to bet every TV station will carry it. Like the idea of sitting in chair with a glass of ice tea and enjoying it.

Yes it does keep the love of my life busy. I do expect the neighbor will be here as he also loves a challenge . With him it will be done in two days. With love of my life. Two weeks and two boards off old shed will be done next spring I am thinking. Nothing like keeping our husbands working on projects.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I found the clip on youtube -- it was Carlson that said he thought turkeys could fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We think alike! :sm09:
> 
> That also reminds me of the weather worm that my sil gave me - it was a braided length of yarn with google eyes and a bow tie and a poem something like this ....


I love that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is repairing leather ect. Very interesting they showed me how it is done. They sew the back of leather and then put mixture on it and you can not even see where the rip was. It is very interesting, works on other products too. not just leather also other products.
> 
> I think like you do what the heck are these people going to do after a 15 min moon and sun black out. I mean really will they have a tail gate party?? and all the money for 15 min. in another town . Just lines of cars, talk about traffic jams. Wonder how much it will cost them. Also here seem those protect your eyes glasses a lot are fake. We here will have clouds so not full view. TV seems like a good idea. Want to bet every TV station will carry it. Like the idea of sitting in chair with a glass of ice tea and enjoying it.
> 
> Yes it does keep the love of my life busy. I do expect the neighbor will be here as he also loves a challenge . With him it will be done in two days. With love of my life. Two weeks and two boards off old shed will be done next spring I am thinking. Nothing like keeping our husbands working on projects.


I hope they do well with their business. Would be great for leather jackets and bags since it's so easy to get a snag in them.

The news was saying that some Oregon hotels are charging $1000 for the night. And all these vehicles full of people needing toilets, etc

Have you thought of filming DH and neighbour working on shed :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday was so lovely, Son and DIL here for the day. Good food and good talks and laughing.
> 
> They are in Chicago learning things about new business. Will be going home next sat. Just glad they spent time with us.
> 
> ...


Glad you had such a nice visit with family, Yarnlady. Don't look at the eclipse!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going nuts here. I made the a knitted tee last year. I am just trying to sew it together and am not doing a very good job. Does anyone have an idea how I can seam up knitting and purl stitches to be invisible? Screaming here!
It is very hot and humid here. Ninety 97 with high humidity . Chewy is under the fan inside the house. All inside today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going nuts here. I made the a knitted tee last year. I am just trying to sew it together and am not doing a very good job. Does anyone have an idea how I can seam up knitting and purl stitches to be invisible? Screaming here!
> It is very hot and humid here. Ninety 97 with high humidity . Chewy is under the fan inside the house. All inside today.


Use the Mattress Stitch:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I got spoiled tonight -- DH brought me a dish of luscious blackberries; yummmmmmmy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got spoiled tonight -- DH brought me a dish of luscious blackberries; yummmmmmmy!


Ohhh did you have whip cream on them? Yummy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohhh did you have whip cream on them? Yummy.


No, they were yummy just plain. We have quite a few blackberry brambles in around our place, but sometimes the berries aren't juicy -- this is a good year, they are scrumptious!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got spoiled tonight -- DH brought me a dish of luscious blackberries; yummmmmmmy!


Yummm! I pick them every morning. Have a ton in the fridge!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved that show, love him. I loved the Turkey drop one.
> 
> At least Les got the weather right, think those weather people today could learn from him. :sm16: :sm17:


It was one of the shows that had a cast that could really work together.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I found the clip on youtube -- it was Carlson that said he thought turkeys could fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone able to see the total eclipse. No glasses here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw the last bit of it. I was up town and didn't look up. I came home and put my glasses on. It was all dark until I looked up. Awesome! The part I saw looked like someone took a bite out of the shadow with the sun behind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is our 47th anniversary. When I got up DH had made me a card. I went to town and got his and left it in the buggy. When I went back to get it , it was gone. Grrr. We are not doing anything special. I told him not to get me anything. We will go to DD's next month. I told him that could be my trip. I always find antiques or yarn on my trip and I will say this is from you. That way I get what I want. :sm11:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw the last bit of it. I was up town and didn't look up. I came home and put my glasses on. It was all dark until I looked up. Awesome! The part I saw looked like someone took a bite out of the shadow with the sun behind.


You were close to the center, right?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is our 47th anniversary. When I got up DH had made me a card. I went to town and got his and left it in the buggy. When I went back to get it , it was gone. Grrr. We are not doing anything special. I told him not to get me anything. We will go to DD's next month. I told him that could be my trip. I always find antiques or yarn on my trip and I will say this is from you. That way I get what I want. :sm11:


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! You have been married a long time. Almost 50 years!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You were close to the center, right?


 It wasn't very dark. If I hadn't known I would have just thought a cloud was going over.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yummm! I pick them every morning. Have a ton in the fridge!


Lucky you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Anyone able to see the total eclipse. No glasses here.


We just had a partial eclipse here, it was about as dark as heavy cloud cover. We watched it on TV as it made it's way across the country. Lots of interesting information and some beautiful scenes of the mountains getting darker and then brighter again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is our 47th anniversary. When I got up DH had made me a card. I went to town and got his and left it in the buggy. When I went back to get it , it was gone. Grrr. We are not doing anything special. I told him not to get me anything. We will go to DD's next month. I told him that could be my trip. I always find antiques or yarn on my trip and I will say this is from you. That way I get what I want. :sm11:


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr CB❤ Very sweet that he made you a card and you're sure to find something just right when you check out the antiques or yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It was hardly noticeable here. The 2024 one will be in April - rainy season.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No, they were yummy just plain. We have quite a few blackberry brambles in around our place, but sometimes the berries aren't juicy -- this is a good year, they are scrumptious!


I didn't even look for wild black berries. They sound yummy. Now I really want some.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Mr CB❤ Very sweet that he made you a card and you're sure to find something just right when you check out the antiques or yarn.


Thank you! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what do you say about this?
http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/08/21/canadian-prime-minister-trudeau-sounds-alarm-about-illegal-immigrants


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got spoiled tonight -- DH brought me a dish of luscious blackberries; yummmmmmmy!


Oh now that is the kind of spoiling I would love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Anyone able to see the total eclipse. No glasses here.


I did it was on every TV station here and then some. No hassle just watch it. I didn't bother to look at it outside but would not have seen it any way as we had cloud covering in south part of state.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is our 47th anniversary. When I got up DH had made me a card. I went to town and got his and left it in the buggy. When I went back to get it , it was gone. Grrr. We are not doing anything special. I told him not to get me anything. We will go to DD's next month. I told him that could be my trip. I always find antiques or yarn on my trip and I will say this is from you. That way I get what I want. :sm11:


Oh Happy anniversary CB. I always like to get my own gift then tell him thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what do you say about this?
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/08/21/canadian-prime-minister-trudeau-sounds-alarm-about-illegal-immigrants


I join a lot of other very angry Canadians. After 8 months he is finally trying to get illegal entrants to stop crossing the border after giving the impression that they were welcome with his tweets in Jan. He also refused to strengthen border patrols and turn people back at the border when asked to do so by Manitoba.

Now we're faced with thousands of refugees staying in the Montreal stadium, various tent cities and as of tongight seniors' centres (when senior beds are in short supply). Legal immigration and refugee claimants are backlogged overseas and resources are stretched to the limits dealing with those who entered illegally. There hasn't been anything said about what they plan to do when winter arrives in a few months.

Rant over.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it was on every TV station here and then some. No hassle just watch it. I didn't bother to look at it outside but would not have seen it any way as we had cloud covering in south part of state.


It will be interesting to see what scientific info NASA collected during the path of the eclipse. TV and internet did a good job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I join a lot of other very angry Canadians. After 8 months he is finally trying to get illegal entrants to stop crossing the border after giving the impression that they were welcome with his tweets in Jan. He also refused to strengthen border patrols and turn people back at the border when asked to do so by Manitoba.
> 
> Now we're faced with thousands of refugees staying in the Montreal stadium, various tent cities and as of tongight seniors' centres (when senior beds are in short supply). Legal immigration and refugee claimants are backlogged overseas and resources are stretched to the limits dealing with those who entered illegally. There hasn't been anything said about what they plan to do when winter arrives in a few months.
> 
> Rant over.


I kinda thought you may feel that way. I wonder how other Canadians on KP feel about it. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I join a lot of other very angry Canadians. After 8 months he is finally trying to get illegal entrants to stop crossing the border after giving the impression that they were welcome with his tweets in Jan. He also refused to strengthen border patrols and turn people back at the border when asked to do so by Manitoba.
> 
> Now we're faced with thousands of refugees staying in the Montreal stadium, various tent cities and as of tongight seniors' centres (when senior beds are in short supply). Legal immigration and refugee claimants are backlogged overseas and resources are stretched to the limits dealing with those who entered illegally. There hasn't been anything said about what they plan to do when winter arrives in a few months.
> 
> Rant over.


Everyone post pictures of weird shadows from their leaves on the trees. I wish I had my mind on the eclipse at the time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I kinda thought you may feel that way. I wonder how other Canadians on KP feel about it. :sm16:


It seems that he has a few fans on KP :sm16: but there are others that realize he isn't doing a good job for Canada. A growing number of Canadians haven't been very happy with his performance on several issues lately ....... 2 more years ...............


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It seems that he has a few fans on KP :sm16: but there are others that realize he isn't doing a good job for Canada. A growing number of Canadians haven't been very happy with his performance on several issues lately ....... 2 more years ...............


I hope those two more years pass by quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope those two more years pass by quickly.


Me too :sm24: and that he stops digging us into an ever deeper hole


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't even look for wild black berries. They sound yummy. Now I really want some.


Come here. Right now. You can have all that I have. A fridge full. Just got back from picking more...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I join a lot of other very angry Canadians. After 8 months he is finally trying to get illegal entrants to stop crossing the border after giving the impression that they were welcome with his tweets in Jan. He also refused to strengthen border patrols and turn people back at the border when asked to do so by Manitoba.
> 
> Now we're faced with thousands of refugees staying in the Montreal stadium, various tent cities and as of tongight seniors' centres (when senior beds are in short supply). Legal immigration and refugee claimants are backlogged overseas and resources are stretched to the limits dealing with those who entered illegally. There hasn't been anything said about what they plan to do when winter arrives in a few months.
> 
> Rant over.


I'd be upset, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What about making blackberry wine?I wish I could come just to see you. XX


Lukelucy said:


> Come here. Right now. You can have all that I have. A fridge full. Just got back from picking more...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too :sm24: and that he stops digging us into an ever deeper hole


We had 8 years of that. We understand. :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to see my friend Rose. She got her trach tube out yesterday and she is talking. Can't wait to talk to her and she talk back. Friday they rerouted her brain bleed tube into her stomach. She has been in a little pain. Thanks for praying for her. 
Love y'all talk later! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about making blackberry wine?I wish I could come just to see you. XX


I wouldn't know where to begin to do that. Sounds good! Have you ever done it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to see my friend Rose. She got her trach tube out yesterday and she is talking. Can't wait to talk to her and she talk back. Friday they rerouted her brain bleed tube into her stomach. She has been in a little pain. Thanks for praying for her.
> Love y'all talk later! XX


Let us know how she is doing. She's lucky to have you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is our 47th anniversary. When I got up DH had made me a card. I went to town and got his and left it in the buggy. When I went back to get it , it was gone. Grrr. We are not doing anything special. I told him not to get me anything. We will go to DD's next month. I told him that could be my trip. I always find antiques or yarn on my trip and I will say this is from you. That way I get what I want. :sm11:


Happy anniversary Mr. and Mrs. CB. Wishing you 47 more years of taking care of each other.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It will be interesting to see what scientific info NASA collected during the path of the eclipse. TV and internet did a good job.


It was amazing to see what kind and how much equipment people brought to their eclipse viewing. I'm sure a lot of good information was gathered by all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I join a lot of other very angry Canadians. After 8 months he is finally trying to get illegal entrants to stop crossing the border after giving the impression that they were welcome with his tweets in Jan. He also refused to strengthen border patrols and turn people back at the border when asked to do so by Manitoba.
> 
> Now we're faced with thousands of refugees staying in the Montreal stadium, various tent cities and as of tongight seniors' centres (when senior beds are in short supply). Legal immigration and refugee claimants are backlogged overseas and resources are stretched to the limits dealing with those who entered illegally. There hasn't been anything said about what they plan to do when winter arrives in a few months.
> 
> Rant over.


It's funny how they change their tune when confronted with the cost of housing and feeding illegal immigrants. It will only get worse until the borders are closed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin to do that. Sounds good! Have you ever done it?


Oh my goodness. I see another episode of I Love Lucy and the grape stomping coming to a knitting site near us. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh my goodness. I see another episode of I Love Lucy and the grape stomping coming to a knitting site near us. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ha ha! Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let us know how she is doing. She's lucky to have you.


Rose spoke to me and smiled and touched my hair today. They had just given her a pill for a headache. She was sleepy so we left.So good to hear her sweet voice. She may get a room tomorrow.
Thank You Jesus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy anniversary Mr. and Mrs. CB. Wishing you 47 more years of taking care of each other.


Thanks Solo!♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Rose spoke to me and smiled and touched my hair today. They had just given her a pill for a headache. She was sleepy so we left.So good to hear her sweet voice. She may get a room tomorrow.
> Thank You Jesus!


Touched your hair. Oh, I am so moved. Please keep me/us updated. This is so touching. You are a wonderful person!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to see my friend Rose. She got her trach tube out yesterday and she is talking. Can't wait to talk to her and she talk back. Friday they rerouted her brain bleed tube into her stomach. She has been in a little pain. Thanks for praying for her.
> Love y'all talk later! XX


I know how much you've worried about her and how much better both of you will feel to touch and talk to each other❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin to do that. Sounds good! Have you ever done it?


We have a lot of blackberries in this area and we have a lot of wineries! A few of the wineries have made port or wine with blackberries and some have combined the blackberries with other fruit to make wine and they've won some awards, etc. Personally I haven't enjoyed them because I don't care for ports and most of the wines have been sweeter than I like, but I'm very glad that the wineries are using more of our local fruits and being successful with their wines.

One of the wineries has used lavender in some of their blends and I did like them (even though they were white).

DH's uncle used to make his own wine and was pretty good at it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It was amazing to see what kind and how much equipment people brought to their eclipse viewing. I'm sure a lot of good information was gathered by all.


It was interesting to read about the temperature changes, on earth and NASA was also measuring the sun's temperature as well. And it seems to have effected tides as well; even our lake had a lot of ripples and little waves even though there wasn't any wind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh my goodness. I see another episode of I Love Lucy and the grape stomping coming to a knitting site near us. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm11: :sm09: LL and CB stomping a vat of blackberries!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's funny how they change their tune when confronted with the cost of housing and feeding illegal immigrants. It will only get worse until the borders are closed.


Isn't that the truth!! These are the tents the military has set up and they've brought in portapotties and dining tents. But how long can people live like that before tensions get the best of them? And most of our communities have already been struggling with affordable housing so where are they going to go before winter sets in? And then schools for the kids and medical care ......

These people are NOT refugees, they are coming from the USA, not war or disaster areas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Rose spoke to me and smiled and touched my hair today. They had just given her a pill for a headache. She was sleepy so we left.So good to hear her sweet voice. She may get a room tomorrow.
> Thank You Jesus!


Touches my heart ❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a lot of blackberries in this area and we have a lot of wineries! A few of the wineries have made port or wine with blackberries and some have combined the blackberries with other fruit to make wine and they've won some awards, etc. Personally I haven't enjoyed them because I don't care for ports and most of the wines have been sweeter than I like, but I'm very glad that the wineries are using more of our local fruits and being successful with their wines.
> 
> One of the wineries has used lavender in some of their blends and I did like them (even though they were white).
> 
> DH's uncle used to make his own wine and was pretty good at it.


That's great that your wineries have done this. I don't drink ports either. Lavender is not something that I am big on. What the wineries are doing is great. I like dry wines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know how much you've worried about her and how much better both of you will feel to touch and talk to each other❤


That the first time she was able to talk to me. We told her she may be getting her own room. She said I am already alone. That made me sad. Since she is in critical care she didn't know all the people that have sat in the waiting room but couldn't go back to see her. I am so happy. Another friend had a breast biopsy done Friday and got news today no cancer. Two more friends to go that I have been praying for to be well. Nothing is impossible thru Him!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: :sm09: LL and CB stomping a vat of blackberries!!


That would be so much fun but wouldn't know if I would like to drink something I stepped in. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> That's great that your wineries have done this. I don't drink ports either. Lavender is not something that I am big on. What the wineries are doing is great. I like dry wines.


Dry reds for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That the first time she was able to talk to me. We told her she may be getting her own room. She said I am already alone. That made me sad. Since she is in critical care she didn't know all the people that have sat in the waiting room but couldn't go back to see her. I am so happy. Another friend had a breast biopsy done Friday and got news today no cancer. Two more friends to go that I have been praying for to be well. Nothing is impossible thru Him!


PTL for so many blessings!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be so much fun but wouldn't know if I would like to drink something I stepped in. :sm11:


That goes for me too.

Vancouver has it's annual exhibition the PNE on now. The other night one of the news reporters was going around the food booths and sampling and reporting. Along with all the regular fair fast food they were serving deep fried chicken feet and cricket burgers :sm06: and he sampled them! I couldn't do it


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be so much fun but wouldn't know if I would like to drink something I stepped in. :sm11:


We'll provide something else you can drink. I'd feel the same way...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is our 47th anniversary. When I got up DH had made me a card. I went to town and got his and left it in the buggy. When I went back to get it , it was gone. Grrr. We are not doing anything special. I told him not to get me anything. We will go to DD's next month. I told him that could be my trip. I always find antiques or yarn on my trip and I will say this is from you. That way I get what I want. :sm11:


Belated Anniversary wishes, CB! Congrats!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas for a housewarming present?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to see my friend Rose. She got her trach tube out yesterday and she is talking. Can't wait to talk to her and she talk back. Friday they rerouted her brain bleed tube into her stomach. She has been in a little pain. Thanks for praying for her.
> Love y'all talk later! XX


PTL!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Isn't that the truth!! These are the tents the military has set up and they've brought in portapotties and dining tents. But how long can people live like that before tensions get the best of them? And most of our communities have already been struggling with affordable housing so where are they going to go before winter sets in? And then schools for the kids and medical care ......
> 
> These people are NOT refugees, they are coming from the USA, not war or disaster areas.


The Haitians aren't refugees in the US either. They're here under "temporary protection status" until January 18th. That's why they're trying to go to Canada. They don't want to be sent back to their own country.

http://www.migrationpolicy.org/article/haitian-immigrants-united-states


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That the first time she was able to talk to me. We told her she may be getting her own room. She said I am already alone. That made me sad. Since she is in critical care she didn't know all the people that have sat in the waiting room but couldn't go back to see her. I am so happy. Another friend had a breast biopsy done Friday and got news today no cancer. Two more friends to go that I have been praying for to be well. Nothing is impossible thru Him!


Praise God! Your friend will feel so comforted, when she hears of all of the people who were there for her. She may have felt alone, but she was never alone.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That goes for me too.
> 
> Vancouver has it's annual exhibition the PNE on now. The other night one of the news reporters was going around the food booths and sampling and reporting. Along with all the regular fair fast food they were serving deep fried chicken feet and cricket burgers :sm06: and he sampled them! I couldn't do it


Oh! Yuck!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It nice to hear about your friend CB. I am happy to hear about other friends report no cancer.

wow WCK your country is as bad as our's everything to make them comfortable while those in this country at not. 

Solo your funny forgot about Lucy and the grape stomp. Thanks for reminder.

LL how are you doing? Hope all is well.

WCK white wine for me. Do not think would enjoy other fruits. Expect for Apple wine great with Pork roast.

KFN you always inform me about something did not think of.

Today is Shed day have to go pick it up that should be interesting. Hubby will be a off the wagon about it. Then get home and he has to take down old shed and then put up new one. But first Dr."s appointment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It nice to hear about your friend CB. I am happy to hear about other friends report no cancer.
> 
> wow WCK your country is as bad as our's everything to make them comfortable while those in this country at not.
> 
> ...


Busy day in the Yarnie household!

Hope all goes well at doc appointment and that you and DH are sitting back with a glass of white wine and/or beer admiring your new shed by dinner time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Busy day in the Yarnie household!
> 
> Hope all goes well at doc appointment and that you and DH are sitting back with a glass of white wine and/or beer admiring your new shed by dinner time.


Oh I do not see shed done it's like the bridge when and if it will be done.

Have a good time at knitting group lady.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a housewarming present?


Something for the garden (bird feeder, wind chimes ...), flowers or potted plant, wine and selection of cheeses ......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That goes for me too.
> 
> Vancouver has it's annual exhibition the PNE on now. The other night one of the news reporters was going around the food booths and sampling and reporting. Along with all the regular fair fast food they were serving deep fried chicken feet and cricket burgers :sm06: and he sampled them! I couldn't do it


Oh my gosh not in my life time will I want either of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Something for the garden (bird feeder, wind chimes ...), flowers or potted plant, wine and selection of cheeses ......


You can come to my house with any of the above. Also you can bring yarn too. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The Haitians aren't refugees in the US either. They're here under "temporary protection status" until January 18th. That's why they're trying to go to Canada. They don't want to be sent back to their own country.
> 
> http://www.migrationpolicy.org/article/haitian-immigrants-united-states


Thanks for the interesting link KFN. Canada has had legal Haitian immigrants for decades. Most have settled in Quebec since they had the French language in common and they are well integrated, vibrant members of the communities. In fact, one of our former Governor Generals was a Haitian immigrant (Michaelle Jean). Immigration has increased a lot since 2010 and many Canadian church and service groups have also gone to Haiti to help rebuild and restore services after the earthquake (with tremendously better results than "official" relief efforts!)

One of the women interviewed has lived in New York with her daughter for the last 5 years, others since shortly after the earthquake. I think you're right that the 2018 status review by USA immigration along with Trudeau's foolish tweets about "welcoming everyone" has motivated them to move north.

Since the USA is considered a safe country under international treaties, "refugees" were turned back at official border crossings, but they quickly learned that they would be allowed to stay in Canada until all hearings, etc were completed if they crossed illegally, which they've been doing in ever increasing numbers. Despite concerns of local officials, residents, RCMP, social services etc, Trudeau's govt didn't take a firm position until just recently. Now they are trying to tell people not to cross illegally - 8 months too late!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do not see shed done it's like the bridge when and if it will be done.
> 
> Have a good time at knitting group lady.


Thanks Yarnie. I hope to get a few more inches of SIL's poncho done, I've got 13 inches of front done so far.

So shed will keep DH and neighbour busy for a while and you and Willie can watch the fun :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh not in my life time will I want either of them.


I'm with you! Our favourite chinese restaurants in Calgary's china town also served traditional food for their regulars on special occasions. Once when we were there, a huge bowl of soup with chicken feet sticking out of it was served to the Chinese family celebrating a birthday. It was obviously a family favourite, but I couldn't get past the yuck factor either.

DB#1 used to be a very picky eater until he started traveling to most of the world's corners. He then ate a lot of very strange things in Africa, Asia, S. America


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You can come to my house with any of the above. Also you can bring yarn too. :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It nice to hear about your friend CB. I am happy to hear about other friends report no cancer.
> 
> wow WCK your country is as bad as our's everything to make them comfortable while those in this country at not.
> 
> ...


Hi YL. I am fine. Getting busy for the next few days. Hope you are well!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Something for the garden (bird feeder, wind chimes ...), flowers or potted plant, wine and selection of cheeses ......


Great ideas, WCK. Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Isn't that the truth!! These are the tents the military has set up and they've brought in portapotties and dining tents. But how long can people live like that before tensions get the best of them? And most of our communities have already been struggling with affordable housing so where are they going to go before winter sets in? And then schools for the kids and medical care ......
> 
> These people are NOT refugees, they are coming from the USA, not war or disaster areas.


These are the exact realities we are dealing with. It's just a drain on all of our resources. If there is nowhere to go now, there won't be anywhere to go in winter. Your gov't will have to build more permanent housing. Unfortunately, that isn't the answer either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do not see shed done it's like the bridge when and if it will be done.
> 
> Have a good time at knitting group lady.


Step #1- the shed is on the property.

Step #2 - The shed is on the property and might get put up when convenient.

Step #3 - The shed is on the property....maybe this week

Step #4 - The shed is on the property, but so is the snow, perhaps the spring will see it put up. On and on it goes. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Step #1- the shed is on the property.
> 
> Step #2 - The shed is on the property and might get put up when convenient.
> 
> ...


You are funny, Solo!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

We got news on the lawsuit last week. My son and DIL lost. Max will not be going to the other school district. We think that the reason they lost was that because their lawyer had agreed to an informal hearing, the school district was allowed to present heresay evidence, which would never had been allowed in a real court of law. 

For two days, the principal and special ed coordinator sat on the witness stand and said, "So and so said Max did this", "So and so told me Max did that". On and on and on. The people who had supposedly witnessed these events, were not required to testify. We wondered, if Max had actually done all of these things, why wouldn't the school have told my son and dil, before this reached court? Kind of hard to believe that with all of the conversations they had with school personnel, the vast majority of the things claimed, were never mentioned. Personally, I believe that most of what they said were lies. Not all. Max has meltdowns, like many other autistic kids. But I don't believe a fraction of what they said!

That said, the school district still wants to send Max to Boystown. My son and dil have withdrawn him from school, and we will homeschool him! I think he will do very well. He doesn't do well in large crowds of kids, and we're planning on meeting up with other homeschool kids for social activities, plus he participates in a play group for kids with Autism. We expect him to put up initial resistance to having to do the work, but after things become part of his routine, he should do very well. In addition, he'll still be receiving his Autism therapy at home.

I am a firm believer that God doesn't always give us what we want, but He gives us what we need! I think this will be better for Max, and in the long run, better for my son and dil. I even suspect that they might end up homeschooling the other kids, after they've had a taste of it. So, thank you everyone for your prayers!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We got news on the lawsuit last week. My son and DIL lost. Max will not be going to the other school district. We think that the reason they lost was that because their lawyer had agreed to an informal hearing, the school district was allowed to present heresay evidence, which would never had been allowed in a real court of law.
> 
> For two days, the principal and special ed coordinator sat on the witness stand and said, "So and so said Max did this", "So and so told me Max did that". On and on and on. The people who had supposedly witnessed these events, were not required to testify. We wondered, if Max had actually done all of these things, why wouldn't the school have told my son and dil, before this reached court? Kind of hard to believe that with all of the conversations they had with school personnel, the vast majority of the things claimed, were never mentioned. Personally, I believe that most of what they said were lies. Not all. Max has meltdowns, like many other autistic kids. But I don't believe a fraction of what they said!
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for letting me/us know what happened. It will all work out for the best. Have faith. Max will be happier in the long run!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That goes for me too.
> 
> Vancouver has it's annual exhibition the PNE on now. The other night one of the news reporters was going around the food booths and sampling and reporting. Along with all the regular fair fast food they were serving deep fried chicken feet and cricket burgers :sm06: and he sampled them! I couldn't do it


They sell disgusting things at the store here. I have seen chicken and pigs feet, pig brains. I want to throw up just looking that way. I sure wouldn't eat them. I have eaten a fried cricket with the grands a few years ago. It tasted like a Cheeto. Only for the grands. Ptooooey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Belated Anniversary wishes, CB! Congrats!


TY!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It nice to hear about your friend CB. I am happy to hear about other friends report no cancer.
> 
> wow WCK your country is as bad as our's everything to make them comfortable while those in this country at not.
> 
> ...


I remember the bridge story. I am sure the shed story will be entertaining too.

What did the dr say?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They sell disgusting things at the store here. I have seen chicken and pigs feet, pig brains. I want to throw up just looking that way. I sure wouldn't eat them. I have eaten a fried cricket with the grands a few years ago. It tasted like a Cheeto. Only for the grands. Ptooooey!


I know for sure that other countries eat EVERY part of an animal. Nothing goes to waste... Hunger is hunger...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you! Our favourite chinese restaurants in Calgary's china town also served traditional food for their regulars on special occasions. Once when we were there, a huge bowl of soup with chicken feet sticking out of it was served to the Chinese family celebrating a birthday. It was obviously a family favourite, but I couldn't get past the yuck factor either.
> 
> DB#1 used to be a very picky eater until he started traveling to most of the world's corners. He then ate a lot of very strange things in Africa, Asia, S. America


I bet he did. I would probably starve. I will take a zero on the chicken feet. :sm18:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We got news on the lawsuit last week. My son and DIL lost. Max will not be going to the other school district. We think that the reason they lost was that because their lawyer had agreed to an informal hearing, the school district was allowed to present heresay evidence, which would never had been allowed in a real court of law.
> 
> For two days, the principal and special ed coordinator sat on the witness stand and said, "So and so said Max did this", "So and so told me Max did that". On and on and on. The people who had supposedly witnessed these events, were not required to testify. We wondered, if Max had actually done all of these things, why wouldn't the school have told my son and dil, before this reached court? Kind of hard to believe that with all of the conversations they had with school personnel, the vast majority of the things claimed, were never mentioned. Personally, I believe that most of what they said were lies. Not all. Max has meltdowns, like many other autistic kids. But I don't believe a fraction of what they said!
> 
> ...


I agree with we don't always get what we think best. He knows what we really need and what is best for us. Prayers don't go unanswered.

Home schooling may be the right answer for Max. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We got news on the lawsuit last week. My son and DIL lost. Max will not be going to the other school district. We think that the reason they lost was that because their lawyer had agreed to an informal hearing, the school district was allowed to present heresay evidence, which would never had been allowed in a real court of law.
> 
> For two days, the principal and special ed coordinator sat on the witness stand and said, "So and so said Max did this", "So and so told me Max did that". On and on and on. The people who had supposedly witnessed these events, were not required to testify. We wondered, if Max had actually done all of these things, why wouldn't the school have told my son and dil, before this reached court? Kind of hard to believe that with all of the conversations they had with school personnel, the vast majority of the things claimed, were never mentioned. Personally, I believe that most of what they said were lies. Not all. Max has meltdowns, like many other autistic kids. But I don't believe a fraction of what they said!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you and your family had to go thru this experience, especially hearing so many stories about Max. It seems very unfair that the judge allowed hearsay without allowing your side the right to question the information.

But all of you are focused on Max's needs and can set up a schedule that works in his interest. We have a lot of home schoolers in this area and several of them have formed groups that do sports, field trips and other social activities together and the kids have all done well, many of them doing better than the regional average on exams. As you said, this may well turn out to be the best solution for the whole family. God Bless all of you❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They sell disgusting things at the store here. I have seen chicken and pigs feet, pig brains. I want to throw up just looking that way. I sure wouldn't eat them. I have eaten a fried cricket with the grands a few years ago. It tasted like a Cheeto. Only for the grands. Ptooooey!


 :sm11: the grands have power!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I know for sure that other countries eat EVERY part of an animal. Nothing goes to waste... Hunger is hunger...


Very true LL. We are blessed that we can be choosy in what we eat and that we have clean water to drink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another great day with the knitting group and I finished another 3 inches on the poncho. We also had a special treat, one of the ladies brought a freshly baked rhubarb cake -- it was still warm, smelled wonderful and tasted even better!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very true LL. We are blessed that we can be choosy in what we eat and that we have clean water to drink.


Yes. They eat eyeballs and more...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

DH is an engineer and wished he had this much fun working on project when he was a student




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=749563531893821


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks you guys!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another great day with the knitting group and I finished another 3 inches on the poncho. We also had a special treat, one of the ladies brought a freshly baked rhubarb cake -- it was still warm, smelled wonderful and tasted even better!!


I love you hear about your knitting group. Did you get to knit on the deck? How much longer until you finish the poncho?
I have never had rhubarb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH is an engineer and wished he had this much fun working on project when he was a student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love you hear about your knitting group. Did you get to knit on the deck? How much longer until you finish the poncho?
> I have never had rhubarb.


It was a little too hot for some so we decided to stay inside, but we had nice air flow with the patio doors and window open. I'll have the poncho finished in time to take to Edmonton with me in Oct so I have lots of time to finish it.

You are missing a treat with rhubarb; it is tart and very refreshing on a hot day. My Mom used to stew it as well as bake with it when I was a kid and I loved to peel it and eat it dipped in sugar or salt. Does it grow well in your area?

I picked pears this morning and gave them away too. Some of them are brown around the core though so they need to be cut before eating.

How is your tee coming along?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I probably would like it since I love fruit. Is rhubarb a fruit ? My mother has told me my gm made pies out of it . She grew it so it must grow here

Your SIL will be so excited when you give the poncho to her. Don't forget to post a pic of it. My tee is still waiting on me , also my sweater. Soon. I haven't knit in a few days I am missing it.
I froze our pears. I will make pies with them. My mother's tree had lots of pears but I didn't want to fool with them. I don't know who or what ended up with them.


west coast kitty said:


> It was a little too hot for some so we decided to stay inside, but we had nice air flow with the patio doors and window open. I'll have the poncho finished in time to take to Edmonton with me in Oct so I have lots of time to finish it.
> 
> You are missing a treat with rhubarb; it is tart and very refreshing on a hot day. My Mom used to stew it as well as bake with it when I was a kid and I loved to peel it and eat it dipped in sugar or salt. Does it grow well in your area?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what is happening in Arkansas.
http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/arkansas-mandates-new-school-motto-in-god-we-trust/796836160 
:sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I probably would like it since I love fruit. Is rhubarb a fruit ? My mother has told me my gm made pies out of it . She grew it so it must grow here
> 
> Your SIL will be so excited when you give the poncho to her. Don't forget to post a pic of it. My tee is still waiting on me , also my sweater. Soon. I haven't knit in a few days I am missing it.
> I froze our pears. I will make pies with them. My mother's tree had lots of pears but I didn't want to fool with them. I don't know who or what ended up with them.


Yes a fruit that grows from a perennial root. DH's mom used to make rhubarb pies, it's great combined with strawberries or apples. I used to make lots of rhubarb jam back in the days when DH ate jam! Some people also make wine, but it's usually sweet. Now I'm thinking that I should start a plant this fall!

The pears are a nice size, but apples are small this year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what is happening in Arkansas.
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/arkansas-mandates-new-school-motto-in-god-we-trust/796836160
> :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I know the USA has historically had much higher levels of illegal immigration than we have, but in the past our govt has clearly said the entries aren't legal and have even tried/succeeded in prosecuting the human smugglers involved. Trudeau just can't bring himself to make a clear statement on the issue and is continuing to create confusion and aggravate the situation.

http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chris-selley-astonishing-nonsense-from-the-liberals-on-surge-of-asylum-seekers#comments-area

http://www.torontosun.com/2017/08/23/trudeaus-border-deflections-are-just-getting-silly-now

sorry if you're getting tired of hearing about this


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

kfn - a good example of why home schooling might be a much better solution. Student docked marks for using 5 + 5 + 5 instead of 3 +3 +3 +3 +3

http://www.ntd.tv/inspiring/life/55515-marked-incorrect-math-teacher.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know the USA has historically had much higher levels of illegal immigration than we have, but in the past our govt has clearly said the entries aren't legal and have even tried/succeeded in prosecuting the human smugglers involved. Trudeau just can't bring himself to make a clear statement on the issue and is continuing to create confusion and aggravate the situation.
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chris-selley-astonishing-nonsense-from-the-liberals-on-surge-of-asylum-seekers#comments-area
> 
> ...


Not tired of it. Interesting to me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I probably would like it since I love fruit. Is rhubarb a fruit ? My mother has told me my gm made pies out of it . She grew it so it must grow here
> 
> Your SIL will be so excited when you give the poncho to her. Don't forget to post a pic of it. My tee is still waiting on me , also my sweater. Soon. I haven't knit in a few days I am missing it.
> I froze our pears. I will make pies with them. My mother's tree had lots of pears but I didn't want to fool with them. I don't know who or what ended up with them.


The pears sound wonderful. Pear pie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know the USA has historically had much higher levels of illegal immigration than we have, but in the past our govt has clearly said the entries aren't legal and have even tried/succeeded in prosecuting the human smugglers involved. Trudeau just can't bring himself to make a clear statement on the issue and is continuing to create confusion and aggravate the situation.
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chris-selley-astonishing-nonsense-from-the-liberals-on-surge-of-asylum-seekers#comments-area
> 
> ...


I'm not tired of it. Keep us informed. We need to know this!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm not tired of it. Keep us informed. We need to know this!


I agree.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> DH is an engineer and wished he had this much fun working on project when he was a student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I probably would like it since I love fruit. Is rhubarb a fruit ? My mother has told me my gm made pies out of it . She grew it so it must grow here
> 
> Your SIL will be so excited when you give the poncho to her. Don't forget to post a pic of it. My tee is still waiting on me , also my sweater. Soon. I haven't knit in a few days I am missing it.
> I froze our pears. I will make pies with them. My mother's tree had lots of pears but I didn't want to fool with them. I don't know who or what ended up with them.


When I was a kid, my Grandma would make rhubarb pies and rhubarb sauce. Yum! By itself it's sour, but a little sugar sweetens it up. We'd also just pick it and eat it, when we were kids.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what is happening in Arkansas.
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/arkansas-mandates-new-school-motto-in-god-we-trust/796836160
> :sm02:


That's awesome! We need more states to stand up for freedom of religion! Since taxpayers won't be paying for it, they can't complain.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I know the USA has historically had much higher levels of illegal immigration than we have, but in the past our govt has clearly said the entries aren't legal and have even tried/succeeded in prosecuting the human smugglers involved. Trudeau just can't bring himself to make a clear statement on the issue and is continuing to create confusion and aggravate the situation.
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chris-selley-astonishing-nonsense-from-the-liberals-on-surge-of-asylum-seekers#comments-area
> 
> ...


I'm not tired of hearing about it. And no offense to you, but I'm glad that the Canadians are finally getting a taste of what we've been going through. So many of them turn up their noses, and act like we're terrible for not wanting them. One thing to remember, the people crossing over into Canada are not refugees, they're illegal aliens. If they had been given refugee status, they wouldn't be trying to leave the US. They'd be protected. So, as long as Canada thinks we should accept anyone who sneaks over our border, I say good! Let them sneak over Canada's border! Maybe then, we can all work together, to stop the problem.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> kfn - a good example of why home schooling might be a much better solution. Student docked marks for using 5 + 5 + 5 instead of 3 +3 +3 +3 +3
> 
> http://www.ntd.tv/inspiring/life/55515-marked-incorrect-math-teacher.html


Hmmm. Must be common core math. Joking aside, technically, they're right. 5×3 would be written out as five groups of three. You should see common core math! It makes no sense at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

DH has always boiled potatoes with the skin on, so he wouldn't be guilty of this, but I can think of a few fellows who would :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Step #1- the shed is on the property.
> 
> Step #2 - The shed is on the property and might get put up when convenient.
> 
> ...


I have tears running down my cheeks from laughing so hard.

Want to make copy and hang on wall. You have posted a good one lady.

But what is funny is you are so right.

Today after 3 weeks and removing about two boards a day the old shed is down. Yeah that something. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We got news on the lawsuit last week. My son and DIL lost. Max will not be going to the other school district. We think that the reason they lost was that because their lawyer had agreed to an informal hearing, the school district was allowed to present heresay evidence, which would never had been allowed in a real court of law.
> 
> For two days, the principal and special ed coordinator sat on the witness stand and said, "So and so said Max did this", "So and so told me Max did that". On and on and on. The people who had supposedly witnessed these events, were not required to testify. We wondered, if Max had actually done all of these things, why wouldn't the school have told my son and dil, before this reached court? Kind of hard to believe that with all of the conversations they had with school personnel, the vast majority of the things claimed, were never mentioned. Personally, I believe that most of what they said were lies. Not all. Max has meltdowns, like many other autistic kids. But I don't believe a fraction of what they said!
> 
> ...


Amen to giving us what we need. They the school system and court have it wrong. But God has a better plan for Max.

Max will be given more help and learn more then he would in a school setting.

God Bless that Child and we both know he will.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH is an engineer and wished he had this much fun working on project when he was a student
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know the USA has historically had much higher levels of illegal immigration than we have, but in the past our govt has clearly said the entries aren't legal and have even tried/succeeded in prosecuting the human smugglers involved. Trudeau just can't bring himself to make a clear statement on the issue and is continuing to create confusion and aggravate the situation.
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chris-selley-astonishing-nonsense-from-the-liberals-on-surge-of-asylum-seekers#comments-area
> 
> ...


I am not tired at all. Thanks for letting us know what is going on. I am interested in what your country is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH has always boiled potatoes with the skin on, so he wouldn't be guilty of this, but I can think of a few fellows who would :sm09:


That reminds me of the Jeanne Roberts tapes. We know that is the way men think. Left brain and all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what is happening in Arkansas.
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/arkansas-mandates-new-school-motto-in-god-we-trust/796836160
> :sm02:


Yea Arkansas. Now watch what will happen when the freedom from religion gets a hold of this. Stay strong Arkansas you are showing the truth to the whole nation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH has always boiled potatoes with the skin on, so he wouldn't be guilty of this, but I can think of a few fellows who would :sm09:


Now I wonder who knows that my husband would do this . :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know the USA has historically had much higher levels of illegal immigration than we have, but in the past our govt has clearly said the entries aren't legal and have even tried/succeeded in prosecuting the human smugglers involved. Trudeau just can't bring himself to make a clear statement on the issue and is continuing to create confusion and aggravate the situation.
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chris-selley-astonishing-nonsense-from-the-liberals-on-surge-of-asylum-seekers#comments-area
> 
> ...


Not tired of it at all. Our counties governments are running a muck and we are the ones who are and will pay for it. So never stop telling us what is happening in yours . You have every right to do so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That is so COOL! I sent a link to my son, suggesting that he and Max try it. :sm09:
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Sounds like a fun project for them; if they go ahead, I hope you make a video too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm not tired of hearing about it. And no offense to you, but I'm glad that the Canadians are finally getting a taste of what we've been going through. So many of them turn up their noses, and act like we're terrible for not wanting them. One thing to remember, the people crossing over into Canada are not refugees, they're illegal aliens. If they had been given refugee status, they wouldn't be trying to leave the US. They'd be protected. So, as long as Canada thinks we should accept anyone who sneaks over our border, I say good! Let them sneak over Canada's border! Maybe then, we can all work together, to stop the problem.


Thanks to all of you for your interest!!

Like you, we have a process to bring legal immigrants and refugees into the country. Over the years we've had a few cases of illegal migrants (mostly from SE Asia) coming in by ship on both east and west coasts. The human smugglers kept them in horrific conditions and where poosible, we did try to prosecute the smugglers. We also have people that enter the country and just don't leave.

I know that your country has had many illegal migrants for a very long time and up until recently, your country provided a buffer for most illegal land based migrants into Canada. There were draft dodgers that came up during the Viet Nam years and more recently a few American military members that signed up for service without thinking they would ever be deployed and then asked for asylum :sm16: The strangest American asylum request was probably Randy Quaid and his wife who claimed their lives were in danger in Hollywood.

Trudeau and his Cabinet seem incapable of taking a firm stand and is still giving out mixed messages. I think we're only beginning to understand the longer term implicatons of illegal migration. Today's news reported that Quebec will start monthly welfare payments amounting to about $2.4 million to the initial group of abour 4000 migrants in Montreal -- a first installment on much higher costs to come.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hmmm. Must be common core math. Joking aside, technically, they're right. 5×3 would be written out as five groups of three. You should see common core math! It makes no sense at all.


I'm glad that I've been spared common core math! In this case I felt sorry for the student losing marks strictly on process when problem solving and logic tell us that 5 x 3 and 3 x 5 result in the same answer. I also feel sorry for teachers that are forced to teach on process rather than encouraging problem solving.

We have school districts where teachers can't give failing grades or must give grades only on completed assignments (no penalty for not completing tests or assignments). Of course students get more and more frustrated and some administrators want to take a field trip to study European and Asian systems that have better results :sm06: :sm16: DUH!!

Some of my teacher friends are supremely frustrated and private and home schooling numbers keep growing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have tears running down my cheeks from laughing so hard.
> 
> Want to make copy and hang on wall. You have posted a good one lady.
> 
> ...


Keep a diary Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That reminds me of the Jeanne Roberts tapes. We know that is the way men think. Left brain and all.


 :sm09: She is so funny, I love her humour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

On the news tonight -- Canada is working on gender neutral passports. I wonder if foreign countries will accept them if security and identity theft become a concern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On the news tonight -- Canada is working on gender neutral passports. I wonder if foreign countries will accept them if security and identity theft become a concern.


The world gets crazier and crazier every day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On the news tonight -- Canada is working on gender neutral passports. I wonder if foreign countries will accept them if security and identity theft become a concern.


I hope not!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On the news tonight -- Canada is working on gender neutral passports. I wonder if foreign countries will accept them if security and identity theft become a concern.


The world is getting to the point that one does not know what to do. I agree with you and CB and LL. Life is becoming more and more evil.

At least I know I am sane well can at times question that even. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The world is getting to the point that one does not know what to do. I agree with you and CB and LL. Life is becoming more and more evil.
> 
> At least I know I am sane well can at times question that even. :sm06:


YL, Love your sense of humor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL thanks for that. Life is to short and if we let evil win then we have wasted time on this earth for what.

I am going to be in corn heaven today . 2 dozen to get done and into freezer. That should keep me out of trouble. Nay nothing keeps me out of trouble.

See you later .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bet+miller+songs&&view=detail&mid=ED724AF43819F7410D01ED724AF43819F7410D01&&FORM=VDRVRV

So true in this day and age.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL thanks for that. Life is to short and if we let evil win then we have wasted time on this earth for what.
> 
> I am going to be in corn heaven today . 2 dozen to get done and into freezer. That should keep me out of trouble. Nay nothing keeps me out of trouble.
> 
> See you later .


Again, you make me laugh. How do you freeze it? Off the cob? Cooked or not? I'm always in trouble!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The world is getting to the point that one does not know what to do. I agree with you and CB and LL. Life is becoming more and more evil.
> 
> At least I know I am sane well can at times question that even. :sm06:


You must be sane, because we think alike and I'm sane :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LL thanks for that. Life is to short and if we let evil win then we have wasted time on this earth for what.
> 
> I am going to be in corn heaven today . 2 dozen to get done and into freezer. That should keep me out of trouble. Nay nothing keeps me out of trouble.
> 
> See you later .


Hope you and the corn had a good day. Do you get corn from the farm market? One of the farms has a corn maze every fall, lots of kids love it. I'd probably get lost, I have a terrible sense of direction if I don't have a landmark to go by.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bet+miller+songs&&view=detail&mid=ED724AF43819F7410D01ED724AF43819F7410D01&&FORM=VDRVRV
> 
> So true in this day and age.


Thanks Yarnie, I loved hearing that again. There must be a lot of tears while He's watching lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Again, you make me laugh. How do you freeze it? Off the cob? Cooked or not? I'm always in trouble!


You too !?!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to tell you. I just returned from dinner with a student I had almost 40 years ago. I was 28 and he was nine. My husband and I had dinner with him, his son, his girlfriend her son. I was so heart-warming. He said we are family. I told him I would do anything for him. He is in his late 40's now. Don't feel he is like a son. More like I am his sister. Maybe part mom too. Incredible. The greatest guy ever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bet+miller+songs&&view=detail&mid=ED724AF43819F7410D01ED724AF43819F7410D01&&FORM=VDRVRV
> 
> So true in this day and age.


I forgot about that song. Love it thanks Yarnie.
I just found this one. 
http://www.facebook.com/Copelandministries/videos/vb.677612785709809/971065059697912/?type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You must be sane, because we think alike and I'm sane :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm09: 
I understand every word you say. All of you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have to tell you. I just returned from dinner with a student I had almost 40 years ago. I was 28 and he was nine. My husband and I had dinner with him, his son, his girlfriend her son. I was so heart-warming. He said we are family. I told him I would do anything for him. He is in his late 40's now. Don't feel he is like a son. More like I am his sister. Maybe part mom too. Incredible. The greatest guy ever.


Wonderful LL! I am glad you all are still close.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Again, you make me laugh. How do you freeze it? Off the cob? Cooked or not? I'm always in trouble!


I have been doing on the cob since I think WCK not sure but think it was her told me about leaving on the cob. But also did a few bags of off the cob. One never can be sure if they are cob or non cobs. I mean people not corn.

:sm16: :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You must be sane, because we think alike and I'm sane :sm23:


Now how does that prove we are both sane? I mean if we think alike then how do we know we are sane? Just something to ponder in life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you and the corn had a good day. Do you get corn from the farm market? One of the farms has a corn maze every fall, lots of kids love it. I'd probably get lost, I have a terrible sense of direction if I don't have a landmark to go by.


Finish up in 4 hours corn is now frozen. Got the corn from a farm around here you can find farmers who sell corn so do not have to go to market.

We have a farm that does that corn maze and wagon rides and a whole bunch of other things.

I am with you about getting lost . They probably would hear me thought as I would be screaming my lungs out. So am sure they would come and get me. If not I will just scream something to make them want to find me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I loved hearing that again. There must be a lot of tears while He's watching lately.


I am sure he is very sad with what is happening in his world. But he does love us even the worst of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have to tell you. I just returned from dinner with a student I had almost 40 years ago. I was 28 and he was nine. My husband and I had dinner with him, his son, his girlfriend her son. I was so heart-warming. He said we are family. I told him I would do anything for him. He is in his late 40's now. Don't feel he is like a son. More like I am his sister. Maybe part mom too. Incredible. The greatest guy ever.


Oh that is so wonderful. Thanks for sharing I like happy post. Yours was an extra happy post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot about that song. Love it thanks Yarnie.
> I just found this one.
> http://www.facebook.com/Copelandministries/videos/vb.677612785709809/971065059697912/?type=2&theater


I love it and in New York City and what a crowd .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have to tell you. I just returned from dinner with a student I had almost 40 years ago. I was 28 and he was nine. My husband and I had dinner with him, his son, his girlfriend her son. I was so heart-warming. He said we are family. I told him I would do anything for him. He is in his late 40's now. Don't feel he is like a son. More like I am his sister. Maybe part mom too. Incredible. The greatest guy ever.


That's wonderful LL! You must have made such an impact on his life and he on yours too ❤❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm23: :sm24: :sm09:
> I understand every word you say. All of you. ♥


Now I am sure with three people saying they are sane makes one wonder if we are really sane. I mean really If we think we are does that make us sane or just off the wall crazy? Just pondering again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot about that song. Love it thanks Yarnie.
> I just found this one.
> http://www.facebook.com/Copelandministries/videos/vb.677612785709809/971065059697912/?type=2&theater


Wow - what an event! Thanks for posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Need to get my beauty rest so off to la la land see that is nor normal sane I am but normal I am not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been doing on the cob since I think WCK not sure but think it was her told me about leaving on the cob. But also did a few bags of off the cob. One never can be sure if they are cob or non cobs. I mean people not corn.
> 
> :sm16: :sm01:


I freeze on the cob, but it was someone else that mentioned it -- I think Wendy. I haven't bought enough to freeze the last few years and buy frozen corn and peas during the winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now how does that prove we are both sane? I mean if we think alike then how do we know we are sane? Just something to ponder in life.


Well if we're not, then we are still in good company :sm23:
Our Denim family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sure he is very sad with what is happening in his world. But he does love us even the worst of us.


That is our greatest blessing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I am sure with three people saying they are sane makes one wonder if we are really sane. I mean really If we think we are does that make us sane or just off the wall crazy? Just pondering again.


Look what happens if you ponder too much :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been doing on the cob since I think WCK not sure but think it was her told me about leaving on the cob. But also did a few bags of off the cob. One never can be sure if they are cob or non cobs. I mean people not corn.
> 
> :sm16: :sm01:


On the cob would take up room. My freezer is jammed. Things fall out when I open the door. My husband is always cursing when that happens!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful LL! You must have made such an impact on his life and he on yours too ❤❤


 :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well if we're not, then we are still in good company :sm23:
> Our Denim family


I love ilt - our Denim family!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB & Yarnie - carving with carrots and cucumbers




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=316797205396775


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Look what happens if you ponder too much :sm23:


I feel the same way. All of you are my blessings.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> On the cob would take up room. My freezer is jammed. Things fall out when I open the door. My husband is always cursing when that happens!


I've bruised a few toes that way - ouch. We also have a small chest freezer and the freezer side of side x side fridge so we have quite a bit of space


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've bruised a few toes that way - ouch. We also have a small chest freezer and the freezer side of side x side fridge so we have quite a bit of space


My husband says that if we had more space, I'd just fill that too and nothing would change... He's right. I am a squirrel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband says that if we had more space, I'd just fill that too and nothing would change... He's right. I am a squirrel.


But I bet that he enjoys eating your meals!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But I bet that he enjoys eating your meals!!


I know he does, but he is fussy and won't admit that he does. I keep thinking that if he ever has another wife - good luck! She
probably will want to go out for meals...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Yarnie - carving with carrots and cucumbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I know he does, but he is fussy and won't admit that he does. I keep thinking that if he ever has another wife - good luck! She
> probably will want to go out for meals...


Does he cook for himself when you go away?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > CB & Yarnie - carving with carrots and cucumbers
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a lovely day at a bbq and picnic this afternoon; great company, good food and a nice sunny day with a light breeze.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does he cook for himself when you go away?


When I go away, I make all his meals. I either freeze them or it might be something like baked ziti where he has a lot of it. 
He complained that he was tired of the food. I went away last Sat. and he bought some shrimp and grilled it himself. But, I 
made a Caprese Salad that was waiting for him. Plus, I had already cooked potatoes in the fridge. So, he only had to do the 
shrimp. He does know how to grill.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well if we're not, then we are still in good company :sm23:
> Our Denim family


If only I look that cute. Yes best friends we all are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Look what happens if you ponder too much :sm23:


See this proves my pondering we are nuts. We ponder and so we shall be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Yarnie - carving with carrots and cucumbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely day at a bbq and picnic this afternoon; great company, good food and a nice sunny day with a light breeze.


that is lovely, it would be nice if we all had more days like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely day at a bbq and picnic this afternoon; great company, good food and a nice sunny day with a light breeze.


What did you eat? Wonderful day for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When I go away, I make all his meals. I either freeze them or it might be something like baked ziti where he has a lot of it.
> He complained that he was tired of the food. I went away last Sat. and he bought some shrimp and grilled it himself. But, I
> made a Caprese Salad that was waiting for him. Plus, I had already cooked potatoes in the fridge. So, he only had to do the
> shrimp. He does know how to grill.


Poor fellow having to make his shrimp. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When I go away, I make all his meals. I either freeze them or it might be something like baked ziti where he has a lot of it.
> He complained that he was tired of the food. I went away last Sat. and he bought some shrimp and grilled it himself. But, I
> made a Caprese Salad that was waiting for him. Plus, I had already cooked potatoes in the fridge. So, he only had to do the
> shrimp. He does know how to grill.


That is nice your DH can grill. 
If I cook when I go somewhere for a day dh can't open the crockpot and get his own food out. He says he is waiting on me. :sm06: If I am gone more than a day he opens up a can of chili and hotdogs. :sm26:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Son home in Washington. His business has the grand opening Tues.

But he already has three companies lined up two RV companies and one Car company. 

When he told me how much he will make from just one of them I almost pass out. I think I need to get a job working for him. Just part time wow just can't believe it.

His puppy Olive has cancer she is deaf and he said she is going down hill now. She is a Jack Russell Terrier . Makes me sad she is such a sweet dog.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last two days working to the point I had to stop.

Pick weeds out of flower gardens yard ect.

As someone won the Weed of the year prize. 

I think we all know who that is. Earlier said she would be at it and win this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DH and I got motivated yesterday. I made some curtains for the kitchen and finished some other things I needed to work on. DH and gs are making bunk beds for the new camper. It was nice to get back into our old hobbies. I really enjoyed the sewing. I don't know what got into us.

It is terrible the damage the hurricane is doing down south. Texas is really getting it. So far everyone we know is ok but the water is still rising. Scary to see it on the news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Son home in Washington. His business has the grand opening Tues.
> 
> But he already has three companies lined up two RV companies and one Car company.
> 
> ...


Great news for your son. I hope his business prospers.

Is that the little dog you made the leg warmers for? Poor baby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH and I got motivated yesterday. I made some curtains for the kitchen and finished some other things I needed to work on. DH and gs are making bunk beds for the new camper. It was nice to get back into our old hobbies. I really enjoyed the sewing. I don't know what got into us.
> 
> It is terrible the damage the hurricane is doing down south. Texas is really getting it. So far everyone we know is ok but the water is still rising. Scary to see it on the news.


Oh that sounds nice I have not sewn anything for a long time. It nice to hear you are enjoying something.

It is really bad down there. Those poor people and it still raining said it will be like this for a couple of more days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news for your son. I hope his business prospers.
> 
> Is that the little dog you made the leg warmers for? Poor baby.


No that was for Cleo she is a smaller dog and has bad leg and holds it up when it's cold. she has a heart condition and so they could not operate on her leg. My son and DIL love dogs and especial the ones that have problems. They really have to stay away from dog shelters. Nay I love that they care for those who others would not adopt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds nice I have not sewn anything for a long time. It nice to hear you are enjoying something.
> 
> It is really bad down there. Those poor people and it still raining said it will be like this for a couple of more days.


Now I need to finish some of my knitting. I have a top, sweater and now some knitted knockers started.

We may get some rain from Harvey but it won't be anything like the hurricane wind or the rain.

Solo knows all about hurricanes. I think she has been in 2.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:



> When I go away, I make all his meals. I either freeze them or it might be something like baked ziti where he has a lot of it.
> He complained that he was tired of the food. I went away last Sat. and he bought some shrimp and grilled it himself. But, I
> made a Caprese Salad that was waiting for him. Plus, I had already cooked potatoes in the fridge. So, he only had to do the
> shrimp. He does know how to grill.


You feed him well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I need to finish some of my knitting. I have a top, sweater and now some knitted knockers started.
> 
> We may get some rain from Harvey but it won't be anything like the hurricane wind or the rain.
> 
> Solo knows all about hurricanes. I think she has been in 2.


Oh what kind of sweater are you making. Glad you are making knitted knockers. I was thinking of doing that too. But still working on fingerless gloves for GD. In black and red, hate the black part. But have to get back to them too. Knitting has falling into way side lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> See this proves my pondering we are nuts. We ponder and so we shall be.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice your DH can grill.
> If I cook when I go somewhere for a day dh can't open the crockpot and get his own food out. He says he is waiting on me. :sm06: If I am gone more than a day he opens up a can of chili and hotdogs. :sm26:


Or goes next door?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what kind of sweater are you making. Glad you are making knitted knockers. I was thinking of doing that too. But still working on fingerless gloves for GD. In black and red, hate the black part. But have to get back to them too. Knitting has falling into way side lately.


A cardi . I need to sew it up and put the band on. I looked at buttons the other day. Just praying I have enough yarn for the band. I think I will. The knitted knockers are for a friend of my aunt's. She is going thru chemo right now. She had her breast removed about 20 years but the cancer came back in her stomach. It is the third time I started them but I now have figured out the pattern.

I hate black and navy. I need to remember that. Also the dark green . You will probably have the gloves ready by the time it gets cold. If you have been weeding you wouldn't have time to knit too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Son home in Washington. His business has the grand opening Tues.
> 
> But he already has three companies lined up two RV companies and one Car company.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about the business! Sad to hear about Olive - but know she is getting lots of love and care for the time she has left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last two days working to the point I had to stop.
> 
> Pick weeds out of flower gardens yard ect.
> 
> ...


You lost your prize! :sm07: :sm07: How could that be, you have so much expertise!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Or goes next door?


yes :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH and I got motivated yesterday. I made some curtains for the kitchen and finished some other things I needed to work on. DH and gs are making bunk beds for the new camper. It was nice to get back into our old hobbies. I really enjoyed the sewing. I don't know what got into us.
> 
> It is terrible the damage the hurricane is doing down south. Texas is really getting it. So far everyone we know is ok but the water is still rising. Scary to see it on the news.


It's heartbreaking to see all pics and videos of the hurricane damage and more rain to come. The photos from the air show so much flooding. The news says it's one of the worst storms ever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You lost your prize! :sm07: :sm07: How could that be, you have so much expertise!


Cause you said you would win with what you had. Gee I am a sore loser. You get the chocolate trophy this year. But there is always next year. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: :sm23:


Well does that mean we are a wash machine setting or what???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No that was for Cleo she is a smaller dog and has bad leg and holds it up when it's cold. she has a heart condition and so they could not operate on her leg. My son and DIL love dogs and especial the ones that have problems. They really have to stay away from dog shelters. Nay I love that they care for those who others would not adopt.


❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I need to finish some of my knitting. I have a top, sweater and now some knitted knockers started.
> 
> We may get some rain from Harvey but it won't be anything like the hurricane wind or the rain.
> 
> Solo knows all about hurricanes. I think she has been in 2.


You're close to finishing your top so you can wear it soon. I know quite a few people who have made the knockers, but I haven't made any so far. The front of poncho is almost half done and I have a hat in the works for my small project.

I hope the storm dies down quickly and people's homes are fixed up where possible. Looks like there will have to be quite a bit of new building needed though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cause you said you would win with what you had. Gee I am a sore loser. You get the chocolate trophy this year. But there is always next year. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


A chocolate trophy is worth fighting for :sm23: My weed crop is pretty fantastic if I do say so myself :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well does that mean we are a wash machine setting or what???


Normal only counts in appliances :sm17: We are eccentric, not abnormal!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're close to finishing your top so you can wear it soon. I know quite a few people who have made the knockers, but I haven't made any so far. The front of poncho is almost half done and I have a hat in the works for my small project.
> 
> I hope the storm dies down quickly and people's homes are fixed up where possible. Looks like there will have to be quite a bit of new building needed though.


You have gotten a lot done on poncho. What kind of hat and color please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A chocolate trophy is worth fighting for :sm23: My weed crop is pretty fantastic if I do say so myself :sm09:


Well you learn from the best weedie lady if I don't say so so I will say so. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal only counts in appliances :sm17: We are eccentric, not abnormal!


Now you tell me we are eccentric , so we can trick cent he . I really have to ponder this one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotta get up early tomorrow. Love my Denim girls. Sweet dreams. The Lord Reigns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You have gotten a lot done on poncho. What kind of hat and color please.


a multi colour roll brim with a flower for a little girl ~ 6 to 10 year old


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you learn from the best weedie lady if I don't say so so I will say so. :sm16: :sm23:


That's true - have to give you credit for being such a weedie leader


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gotta get up early tomorrow. Love my Denim girls. Sweet dreams. The Lord Reigns.


God Bless and sleep well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true - have to give you credit for being such a weedie leader


oh thanks for the giggle here. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off too no not that off. Bed is calling me.

May God Bless you and keep you through the night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor fellow having to make his shrimp. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Right!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice your DH can grill.
> If I cook when I go somewhere for a day dh can't open the crockpot and get his own food out. He says he is waiting on me. :sm06: If I am gone more than a day he opens up a can of chili and hotdogs. :sm26:


My husband would usually grab a frozen Stouffer's something. I don't buy it, he does. That's what he was eating when I met him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You feed him well!


Thank you, but boy is he fussy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I need to finish some of my knitting. I have a top, sweater and now some knitted knockers started.
> 
> We may get some rain from Harvey but it won't be anything like the hurricane wind or the rain.
> 
> Solo knows all about hurricanes. I think she has been in 2.


Yes, I have been in 2 big ones and lost everything, plus a number of smaller ones. When they say evacuate, just do it. Your stuff can be replaced. I always wonder about the animals. I think of what will the horses and cows do with no land to stand on? What about the their babies? What a horrible way to go.

We are expecting some rain, but it won't be from Harvey as it is coming from the north.

It seems as though Trump has been on top of the hurricane recovery from the beginning. The Texas governor has also arranged for all kinds of things to get done prior to the hurricane. He's done a really good job. I'm sure the leftys will have all sorts of things to complain about regardless of how smoothly the transition goes from stage to stage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband would usually grab a frozen Stouffer's something. I don't buy it, he does. That's what he was eating when I met him.


Well stouffer's does makes some good meals.

Now that is the way to know you got a good man food and men are a great way to start . :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a multi colour roll brim with a flower for a little girl ~ 6 to 10 year old


Oh that sounds so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true - have to give you credit for being such a weedie leader


What a great new name for me weedie Love it. :sm02: Just call me weed for short


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I have been in 2 big ones and lost everything, plus a number of smaller ones. When they say evacuate, just do it. Your stuff can be replaced. I always wonder about the animals. I think of what will the horses and cows do with no land to stand on? What about the their babies? What a horrible way to go.
> 
> We are expecting some rain, but it won't be from Harvey as it is coming from the north.
> 
> It seems as though Trump has been on top of the hurricane recovery from the beginning. The Texas governor has also arranged for all kinds of things to get done prior to the hurricane. He's done a really good job. I'm sure the leftys will have all sorts of things to complain about regardless of how smoothly the transition goes from stage to stage.


Solo I really have come to admire you and your attitude when life goes wrong . You are some special women lady.

They have already started blaming Trump first because he did not do anything which he did and then because he is going down to Texas tomorrow and causing help to be disrupted by being there. Wish they would make up their minds if they have one. That I am beginning to question too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I have been in 2 big ones and lost everything, plus a number of smaller ones. When they say evacuate, just do it. Your stuff can be replaced. I always wonder about the animals. I think of what will the horses and cows do with no land to stand on? What about the their babies? What a horrible way to go.
> 
> We are expecting some rain, but it won't be from Harvey as it is coming from the north.
> 
> It seems as though Trump has been on top of the hurricane recovery from the beginning. The Texas governor has also arranged for all kinds of things to get done prior to the hurricane. He's done a really good job. I'm sure the leftys will have all sorts of things to complain about regardless of how smoothly the transition goes from stage to stage.


It must have been terrible for you losing all of your things in a hurricane. No wonder you moved away from Florida. Have you been back since you moved?
I saw a picture last night of a nursing home full of water from the hurricane. All the people were just sitting there in the water. Today I saw a pic of them all dry and in a safe place. 
I agree your stuff can be replaced but lives can't be. I always worry about the animals too. Especially people's pets.

You know the left is always crying about Trump. I am sure they will find something to be unhappy about. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I have been in 2 big ones and lost everything, plus a number of smaller ones. When they say evacuate, just do it. Your stuff can be replaced. I always wonder about the animals. I think of what will the horses and cows do with no land to stand on? What about the their babies? What a horrible way to go.
> 
> We are expecting some rain, but it won't be from Harvey as it is coming from the north.
> 
> It seems as though Trump has been on top of the hurricane recovery from the beginning. The Texas governor has also arranged for all kinds of things to get done prior to the hurricane. He's done a really good job. I'm sure the leftys will have all sorts of things to complain about regardless of how smoothly the transition goes from stage to stage.


It must really focus your priorities when you face such a major disaster - and in your case more than once, not only with hurricanes, but also with tornadoes.

One of last night's news clips showed a herd of cows making their way through the water to higher ground. It looked as if they made it, but there must be others that didn't. As heartbreaking as all the images are, we've also seen people helping each other and working together thru the crisis.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a great new name for me weedie Love it. :sm02: Just call me weed for short


You might have to be careful with that name, who knows who would come knocking at your door for special weeds :sm23:

Maybe we could turn our success with weeds into a new business


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well stouffer's does makes some good meals.
> 
> Now that is the way to know you got a good man food and men are a great way to start . :sm24:


He only eats the pizza. He doesn't eat their other meals. Go figure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo I really have come to admire you and your attitude when life goes wrong . You are some special women lady.
> 
> They have already started blaming Trump first because he did not do anything which he did and then because he is going down to Texas tomorrow and causing help to be disrupted by being there. Wish they would make up their minds if they have one. That I am beginning to question too.


Aw gee thanks Yarnie. I am blushing.

I heard this morning that the social media sites were ragging on Melania for wearing high heels while boarding Marine One. No matter what she does, she is attacked.
These people have nothing better tp dp. What a sad commentary on our society.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It must have been terrible for you losing all of your things in a hurricane. No wonder you moved away from Florida. Have you been back since you moved?
> I saw a picture last night of a nursing home full of water from the hurricane. All the people were just sitting there in the water. Today I saw a pic of them all dry and in a safe place.
> I agree your stuff can be replaced but lives can't be. I always worry about the animals too. Especially people's pets.
> 
> You know the left is always crying about Trump. I am sure they will find something to be unhappy about. :sm16:


No, I haven't been back.

I have to say I enjoyed buying all new things. The losses made me realize that I don't need nearly as much stuff as I thought I did. I also go through things more often and get rid of stuff I no longer use.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might have to be careful with that name, who knows who would come knocking at your door for special weeds :sm23:
> 
> Maybe we could turn our success with weeds into a new business


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1438474422904119



Wouldn't it be nice?!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I haven't been back.
> 
> I have to say I enjoyed buying all new things. The losses made me realize that I don't need nearly as much stuff as I thought I did. I also go through things more often and get rid of stuff I no longer use.


It would be fun to start over but that makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Political correctness in both our countries has reached insane levels -- now theatres won't show Gone With the Wind or Huck Finn. Schools and public buildings want to remove/rename anything with John A. MacDonald (father of confederation and our first Prime Minister) with other former leaders and public figures on the chopping block too. :sm06: :sm07: :sm18: Where does it end?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/gigglepalooza/videos/1438474422904119/?hc_ref=ARRzvy2yyVzkc3ds8j7UDqWGNXuGbhezMgGAM-Lis4moeSjhE5a_-Dq58e1CPZZlXdc&pnref=story.unseen-section
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice?!


I can think of a few that I would give a mental Gibb's head cuff


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might have to be careful with that name, who knows who would come knocking at your door for special weeds :sm23:
> 
> Maybe we could turn our success with weeds into a new business


you always find a way to make me laugh. love them all.

Weedy and friend good name don't you think


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He only eats the pizza. He doesn't eat their other meals. Go figure.


Well Pizza isn't bad . Unless of course that is all you eat. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It must really focus your priorities when you face such a major disaster - and in your case more than once, not only with hurricanes, but also with tornadoes.
> 
> One of last night's news clips showed a herd of cows making their way through the water to higher ground. It looked as if they made it, but there must be others that didn't. As heartbreaking as all the images are, we've also seen people helping each other and working together thru the crisis.


tonight they showed one boat had rescues a deer. It was laying in their boat and they had a towel around it. Love those people for doing that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Aw gee thanks Yarnie. I am blushing.
> 
> I heard this morning that the social media sites were ragging on Melania for wearing high heels while boarding Marine One. No matter what she does, she is attacked.
> These people have nothing better tp dp. What a sad commentary on our society.


I saw that on Tucker tonight . Plus she change her clothes on plan and had tennis shoes on when getting off the plane. I agree sad commentary about what our world is coming too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another hot day; it was still almost 90F in the shade at the back of the house tonight and yesterday was just as hot. Yesterday morning was the big moving day for Handmade Hugs. We got most of our supplies and finished projects moved into our new space and it's looking good even if some of the walls are painted bright yellow! The tables and chairs that I used to have in the store also found a new home in our new space which made DH happy to get them out of the 2nd garage.

Today was a very lazy day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/gigglepalooza/videos/1438474422904119/?hc_ref=ARRzvy2yyVzkc3ds8j7UDqWGNXuGbhezMgGAM-Lis4moeSjhE5a_-Dq58e1CPZZlXdc&pnref=story.unseen-section
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice?!


I loved it good one lady. yes would so love to do it to a few people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Political correctness in both our countries has reached insane levels -- now theatres won't show Gone With the Wind or Huck Finn. Schools and public buildings want to remove/rename anything with John A. MacDonald (father of confederation and our first Prime Minister) with other former leaders and public figures on the chopping block too. :sm06: :sm07: :sm18: Where does it end?


end no

To be continue on and on look for it in your area. Reminds me of a soap opera


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you always find a way to make me laugh. love them all.
> 
> Weedy and friend good name don't you think


Perfect :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> tonight they showed one boat had rescues a deer. It was laying in their boat and they had a towel around it. Love those people for doing that.


Lots of stories about people working together to help each other. Did you see the pic of the dog carrying a big bag of dog kibble?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> end no
> 
> To be continue on and on look for it in your area. Reminds me of a soap opera


A very bad soap opera


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

my day today :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of stories about people working together to help each other. Did you see the pic of the dog carrying a big bag of dog kibble?


no poor thing Saw a man with his old dog in shelter though. He was just glad he could bring him with as he said he would not have survived . One man want to go back as he had to leave his three labs and was sure now they were dead. How sad what they have to go through and then their pets too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my day today :sm23:


and in my case a week to get nothing done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

love these puppies, especially their ears :sm09: 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2943866415636398


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> love these puppies, especially their ears :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no poor thing Saw a man with his old dog in shelter though. He was just glad he could bring him with as he said he would not have survived . One man want to go back as he had to leave his three labs and was sure now they were dead. How sad what they have to go through and then their pets too.


That's so sad. I saw a few pics of puppies being carried in back packs through the flooded streets. I hope they made their way to higher ground.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and in my case a week to get nothing done.


 :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that was my Bear a German shepherd. He was the last dog I had, as I could not stand to get another dog after we had to put him down. He was the sweetest dog and I miss not having a dog.


I need to go through old pics of my Snuffy and scan them; my favourite pic is framed on the dresser. He was a terrierr-pom x with so much character. He listened to all my teenage woes and gave me snuggles and licks when I needed them most. I was 21 when he died and it broke my heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Otis saving his bag of kibble


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Otis saving his bag of kibble


Oh that is so funny and sad hope someone help him or has taken him in.

getting off now God Bless you and all the DP ladies, even the ones that have left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so funny and sad hope someone help him or has taken him in.
> 
> getting off now God Bless you and all the DP ladies, even the ones that have left.


Otis made it safely back home!

Blessings to you too; sleep well❤


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Political correctness in both our countries has reached insane levels -- now theatres won't show Gone With the Wind or Huck Finn. Schools and public buildings want to remove/rename anything with John A. MacDonald (father of confederation and our first Prime Minister) with other former leaders and public figures on the chopping block too. :sm06: :sm07: :sm18: Where does it end?


It ends when history has been rewritten. I really think that is the goal and the statues being taken down and name changes are just small steps along the way. It's so sad, our history has made us who we are today. It also allows us to change the path we are taking if it is harmful. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is an amazing little girl!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155928204089162


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is an amazing little girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what I did on my summer vacation :

Dentist

Doctor

Dentist

Dentist 

Doctor

Dentist

and last but not least

Dentist


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> what I did on my summer vacation :
> 
> Dentist
> 
> ...


That wasn't fun. Now you need to have a fun-filled Labour Day weekend -- no cleaning, chores or other to-do's, only fun and relaxing


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That wasn't fun. Now you need to have a fun-filled Labour Day weekend -- no cleaning, chores or other to-do's, only fun and relaxing


Ah not going to happen. Can't close windows on car and so it will have to go to car fix it hospital. :sm03:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Otis saving his bag of kibble


That is so cute.
Jojo used to get his own bones out of the box and didn't just stop at one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo your not going to believe this but the shed is done.

After two weeks of just putting up platform, a miracle happen. Love of my life could not get boxes off wagon. So ask dear neighbor for help. Yeah dear neighbor not only help with boxes he open them and started putting shed up. So dear love of my life had to help neighbor do it. Done in one day, how is that for getting it done. 

Now all love of my life has done is admired it. But no neighbor over today and doors not closing right guess what neighbor fix that too. 

I made my neighbor a peach pie he is so good and now only have to get the hubby to put all the stuff away in it. Lets see how long that takes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It ends when history has been rewritten. I really think that is the goal and the statues being taken down and name changes are just small steps along the way. It's so sad, our history has made us who we are today. It also allows us to change the path we are taking if it is harmful. What is wrong with these people?


 They are evil is what is wrong with them. Plus stupid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what I did on my summer vacation :
> 
> Dentist
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. So sad to have your body turn on you.
:sm13: 
How many more dentist trips do you have ?That was how I spent my last summer . Not fun and very expensive. I still have work to do but going to wait a little while longer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo your not going to believe this but the shed is done.
> 
> After two weeks of just putting up platform, a miracle happen. Love of my life could not get boxes off wagon. So ask dear neighbor for help. Yeah dear neighbor not only help with boxes he open them and started putting shed up. So dear love of my life had to help neighbor do it. Done in one day, how is that for getting it done.
> 
> ...


That is great news! You have a great neighbor!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel your pain. So sad to have your body turn on you.
> :sm13:
> How many more dentist trips do you have ?That was how I spent my last summer . Not fun and very expensive. I still have work to do but going to wait a little while longer.


No more dentist unless something else happens oh please do not happen. Both you and I have supported our dentist for at least the next year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo your not going to believe this but the shed is done.
> 
> After two weeks of just putting up platform, a miracle happen. Love of my life could not get boxes off wagon. So ask dear neighbor for help. Yeah dear neighbor not only help with boxes he open them and started putting shed up. So dear love of my life had to help neighbor do it. Done in one day, how is that for getting it done.
> 
> ...


Wow - that was done in record time :sm24: You are blessed to have such a good neighbour!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL your husband sounds like mine to make a meal for themselves is to hard. If it is not frozen here he will order out from restaurant .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK we had clouds and smelt like fire here in Wis. came from forest fires in Canada. Wind from the north and carried it all the way down here.

Son told me when they were flying back to Washington at 32,000 feet, you could see the flames from a forest fire in the state of Wyoming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel your pain. So sad to have your body turn on you.
> :sm13:
> How many more dentist trips do you have ?That was how I spent my last summer . Not fun and very expensive. I still have work to do but going to wait a little while longer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh good one lady But my mind is not normal any more either. It goes left when I want it to go right. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK we had clouds and smelt like fire here in Wis. came from forest fires in Canada. Wind from the north and carried it all the way down here.
> 
> Son told me when they were flying back to Washington at 32,000 feet, you could see the flames from a forest fire in the state of Wyoming.


A couple of days ago we had a smoky haze from fires in California. There are still fires on the BC mainland and now in Manitoba too -- that is probably where your smoky smell came from. There are so many disasters all over the world what with fire, flood, drought and disease


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good one lady But my mind is not normal any more either. It goes left when I want it to go right. :sm09:


Oh no! Does that mean we are going to get a Lefter's Village editorial? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My DD bought this for me a few weeks ago. https://www.amazon.com/Salbree-Microwave-Popcorn-Silicone-Collapsible/dp/B01CMT8DFU

There have been lots of popcorn nights lately. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD bought this for me a few weeks ago. https://www.amazon.com/Salbree-Microwave-Popcorn-Silicone-Collapsible/dp/B01CMT8DFU
> 
> There have been lots of popcorn nights lately. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18:


Nice gift! You're right, there has been lots of drama, farce and comedy, lately all with the regular cast of drama queens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! Does that mean we are going to get a Lefter's Village editorial? :sm23:


Oh no I could not be a left over or a left on or a left out. Please brain don't fail me now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD bought this for me a few weeks ago. https://www.amazon.com/Salbree-Microwave-Popcorn-Silicone-Collapsible/dp/B01CMT8DFU
> 
> There have been lots of popcorn nights lately. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm18:


That is so neat I want one.

More then a lot of popcorn nights in fact there may be 4 or 5 popcorns in one night. I mean I spit out my coke's from laughing about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off ,May God Bless us every one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no I could not be a left over or a left on or a left out. Please brain don't fail me now.


No worries, we know you are always right. DB#1 had one of these laminated and carried it in his wallet :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have any of you just had a thought in your head and started laughing? I am here alone dying laughing at a show that viewed in 1990.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Designing+Women.+Bernice+with+the+nose+job&tbm=isch&imgil=Ez7DUHTRdhTTqM%253A%253BJvvAZVx2aljRsM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.dvdtalk.com%25252Freviews%25252F52296%25252Fdesigning-women-season-five%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=Ez7DUHTRdhTTqM%253A%252CJvvAZVx2aljRsM%252C_&usg=__0reyrmBDlJMGcTM0ZMViYClj9Ig%3D&biw=1440&bih=704&ved=0ahUKEwi6vNTfvITWAhVKy2MKHZZUCPwQyjcIVw&ei=1JOpWbqCHsqWjwOWqaHgDw#imgrc=AAk3bf8Vic1AvM:
I wish I could see a clip of it. Does anyone remember Bernice having the nose job? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo your not going to believe this but the shed is done.
> 
> After two weeks of just putting up platform, a miracle happen. Love of my life could not get boxes off wagon. So ask dear neighbor for help. Yeah dear neighbor not only help with boxes he open them and started putting shed up. So dear love of my life had to help neighbor do it. Done in one day, how is that for getting it done.
> 
> ...


good neighbors are priceless and you have a great one. You could always tell hubby that as cars were passing by they began to slow down and look at all the stuff next to the shed. Perhaps that will get hubby to move the stuff into the shed. :sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well Pizza isn't bad . Unless of course that is all you eat. :sm17:


That's all he eats!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL your husband sounds like mine to make a meal for themselves is to hard. If it is not frozen here he will order out from restaurant .


Mine is SOOOO fussy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have any of you just had a thought in your head and started laughing? I am here alone dying laughing at a show that viewed in 1990.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Designing+Women.+Bernice+with+the+nose+job&tbm=isch&imgil=Ez7DUHTRdhTTqM%253A%253BJvvAZVx2aljRsM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.dvdtalk.com%25252Freviews%25252F52296%25252Fdesigning-women-season-five%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=Ez7DUHTRdhTTqM%253A%252CJvvAZVx2aljRsM%252C_&usg=__0reyrmBDlJMGcTM0ZMViYClj9Ig%3D&biw=1440&bih=704&ved=0ahUKEwi6vNTfvITWAhVKy2MKHZZUCPwQyjcIVw&ei=1JOpWbqCHsqWjwOWqaHgDw#imgrc=AAk3bf8Vic1AvM:
> I wish I could see a clip of it. Does anyone remember Bernice having the nose job? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I didn't watch this series when it was on so I can't laugh with you. I couldn't find a clip on youtube, but the episodes are for sale on dvds. There is a written summary of that episode on this site.

http://www.designingwomenonline.com/Episodes/Summaries/108.php


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Why Women Live Longer than Men ...........

http://www.boredpanda.com/workplace-safety-fails-men-accident-waiting-to-happen/?page_numb=1&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=ssb


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Why Women Live Longer than Men ...........
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/workplace-safety-fails-men-accident-waiting-to-happen/?page_numb=1&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=ssb


I could add some stories to this but will just say I agree.
:sm06: :sm05: :sm16: 
Left brain.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could add some stories to this but will just say I agree.
> :sm06: :sm05: :sm16:
> Left brain.


Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could add some stories to this but will just say I agree.
> :sm06: :sm05: :sm16:
> Left brain.


I bet you could :sm23: ????

You could add their chapters to your book! But to be honest, I've done some stupid things too. We have some TV ads running here called "what were you thinking" about how easy it is to do something that can be dangerous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's almost 8 pm here and a very calm, clear evening and I'm watching the full moon rising over one of the coastal mountains. I love watching the full moon; it should be reflected in the lake when it gets darker.

The last few days have been so hot that none of us have the energy to do much - not even the cats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

After laughing at the men, we can laugh at ourselves (even though a few of these aren't me)

http://brightside.me/article/men-women-we-are-so-different-64555/?utm_source=fb_r6de91fc73770&utm_campaign=d596af92e962&utm_medium=cpm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet you could :sm23: ????
> 
> You could add their chapters to your book! But to be honest, I've done some stupid things too. We have some TV ads running here called "what were you thinking" about how easy it is to do something that can be dangerous.


I have a book alone of the stunts I have pulled. Some just a few weeks ago. :sm16: :sm17: :sm05: Now as dangerous as a man would do but could have been embarrassing for me. Oh wait it was embarrassing to me. :sm12:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's almost 8 pm here and a very calm, clear evening and I'm watching the full moon rising over one of the coastal mountains. I love watching the full moon; it should be reflected in the lake when it gets darker.
> 
> The last few days have been so hot that none of us have the energy to do much - not even the cats.


It sounds beautiful. Are you on the deck?
I can relate with the heat. It was cool last week but up to 92 degrees today. It is suppose to be cooler the end of the week. Chewy spent the night out last night. Before noon he was running and hitting his head on the door wanting it. The big baby. I don't blame him tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/viralworldUSA/posts/1858394681143638


:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After laughing at the men, we can laugh at ourselves (even though a few of these aren't me)
> 
> http://brightside.me/article/men-women-we-are-so-different-64555/?utm_source=fb_r6de91fc73770&utm_campaign=d596af92e962&utm_medium=cpm


I am not the first with the hair but most of the rest I can relate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds beautiful. Are you on the deck?
> I can relate with the heat. It was cool last week but up to 92 degrees today. It is suppose to be cooler the end of the week. Chewy spent the night out last night. Before noon he was running and hitting his head on the door wanting it. The big baby. I don't blame him tho.


What a difference a day makes -- a thick, smoky haze out there today. Everything seems to have a yellowish, grey tinge to it, but at least it's cooler. Really can't complain though - the fires aren't close to us and we aren't in danger of flooding or high winds so I'm grateful.

Poor Chewy, he probably wanted cuddles as well as ac. Did he get a summer hair cut?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a difference a day makes -- a thick, smoky haze out there today. Everything seems to have a yellowish, grey tinge to it, but at least it's cooler. Really can't complain though - the fires aren't close to us and we aren't in danger of flooding or high winds so I'm grateful.
> 
> Poor Chewy, he probably wanted cuddles as well as ac. Did he get a summer hair cut?


I wonder what's going to happen with Hurricane Irma.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/viralworldUSA/posts/1858394681143638 :sm02:


That's wonderful that he was able to rescue them. The wild animals must be suffering right along with all the pets and domestic animals trapped by the floods.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not the first with the hair but most of the rest I can relate.


The hair didn't fit for me either and packing the suitcase and getting ready to go out wasn't me either. When the cats get onto the bed, DH and I are squeezed at the edges with the cat(s) sprawled in the middle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I wonder what's going to happen with Hurricane Irma.


Will Irma come close to you LL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will Irma come close to you LL?


No, thank goodness. I have a relative who has a house dead center. So, it's on my mind..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No, thank goodness. I have a relative who has a house dead center. So, it's on my mind..


Such a worry, prayers for their safety. I heard Irma was going from the Carribbean to Florida, but wasn't sure if it was coming up the east coast.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a worry, prayers for their safety. I heard Irma was going from the Carribbean to Florida, but wasn't sure if it was coming up the east coast.


I bet they don't know at this point. My cousin has a place (that I go to every February) in the BVI's. Would not want to ask them, but I bet they're worried.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a difference a day makes -- a thick, smoky haze out there today. Everything seems to have a yellowish, grey tinge to it, but at least it's cooler. Really can't complain though - the fires aren't close to us and we aren't in danger of flooding or high winds so I'm grateful.
> 
> Poor Chewy, he probably wanted cuddles as well as ac. Did he get a summer hair cut?


I think you are right about Chewy. He loves a/c. He got the hair cut earlier in the summer. He is getting bushy right now. Too late to cut it for cool weather.

We are going to have a cold front go thru today. We are suppose to get down to the 50's. We had a big rain storm come thru today. I pray that hurricane Irma dies out. If it doesn't it is really going to be something else. Praying for the south.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/jack.gamble.58/posts/1661788343854668


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right about Chewy. He loves a/c. He got the hair cut earlier in the summer. He is getting bushy right now. Too late to cut it for cool weather.
> 
> We are going to have a cold front go thru today. We are suppose to get down to the 50's. We had a big rain storm come thru today. I pray that hurricane Irma dies out. If it doesn't it is really going to be something else. Praying for the south.


I hope Florida is ok. Mandatory evacuation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/jack.gamble.58/posts/1661788343854668


Amen. The news said the storm has reached Puerto Rico and hasn't lost any of it's strength. One of the ladies in my knitting group has a sister and bil living in FL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope Florida is ok. Mandatory evacuation.


How is your cousin LL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's still very smoky and hazy here. The sun is a bright orangy red and a few areas had ash rain down on them.

A good day with the knitting group. I only have 13 rows left to go on SIL's poncho, sew the seams and do the border edging and it's done!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's still very smoky and hazy here. The sun is a bright orangy red and a few areas had ash rain down on them.
> 
> A good day with the knitting group. I only have 13 rows left to go on SIL's poncho, sew the seams and do the border edging and it's done!!


Is the smoke from Montana or around your area? The top of the US is fire and the bottom flooding.

I wondered how your group went today. Yay on your poncho. I can't wait for you to post a pic of it.I finished my knockers tonight and need to stuff them and get them to my aunt's friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is the smoke from Montana or around your area? The top of the US is fire and the bottom flooding.
> 
> I wondered how your group went today. Yay on your poncho. I can't wait for you to post a pic of it.I finished my knockers tonight and need to stuff them and get them to my aunt's friend.


The smoke comes from the mainland fires to the east of us and the fires from Washington. Bangladesh and other parts of Asia have major storms and flooding too. So many disasters all around the world.

That's such a thoughtful gift for your aunt's friend❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Amen. The news  said the storm has reached Puerto Rico and hasn't lost any of it's strength. One of the ladies in my knitting group has a sister and bil living in FL.


Oh, dear. I am praying for their safety.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your cousin LL?


I know they weren't down there. They are travelling in South America. They live in the states. in a safe place. It is their property that could be damaged. I won't ask them as they are probably upset. I'll let that dog lie... Anyway, thank you for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yikes!
http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/two-headed-rattlesnake-found-in-arkansas/806986016


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes!
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/two-headed-rattlesnake-found-in-arkansas/806986016


OMG. Amazing!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes!
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/two-headed-rattlesnake-found-in-arkansas/806986016


Do not tell Solo's Mr. Silters That's all she needs is two heads.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/viralworldUSA/posts/1858394681143638 :sm02:


That is so nice, many kind hearted people down there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't watch this series when it was on so I can't laugh with you. I couldn't find a clip on youtube, but the episodes are for sale on dvds. There is a written summary of that episode on this site.
> 
> http://www.designingwomenonline.com/Episodes/Summaries/108.php


I loved that show thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/jack.gamble.58/posts/1661788343854668


Amen I so pray for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's still very smoky and hazy here. The sun is a bright orangy red and a few areas had ash rain down on them.
> 
> A good day with the knitting group. I only have 13 rows left to go on SIL's poncho, sew the seams and do the border edging and it's done!!


Oh you are doing better then me glad to know you are at the finish line.

Hope smoke has disappeared.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been out for a while and I do mean out.

how is every one?

Been cold here at beginning of week highs in mid 60's lows in the 40's. Plus furnace control not working Hubby still has not fix it.

But he got everything in new shed.

Warmer here now in the upper 60's and low 70's.

Making Cornish hens tonight, and nice lobster salad.

Hope it turns out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not tell Solo's Mr. Silters That's all she needs is two heads.


 :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been out for a while and I do mean out.
> 
> how is every one?
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie... Your dinner sounds great. Yummm. Lobster salad. Cornish hens. Hope you're well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been out for a while and I do mean out.
> 
> how is every one?
> 
> ...


How was your supper? You forgot to invite me.

Hubby has been busy. You should be proud of him and the shed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your supper? You forgot to invite me.
> 
> Hubby has been busy. You should be proud of him and the shed.


You forgot me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You forgot me too.


When is your next trip? Are the leaves turning yet up there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The last few days have been busy, I volunteered as a hall monitor at the local Fair and Exhibition for a couple of days. Once again there were so many lovely entries in all the categories. The kid's crafts were so creative and the funny veggies always get a chuckle. I took some photos and will post them when I get them downloaded. 

Saturday was also the first working bee for Handmade Hugs in our new space. We had a great turnout and are on track to get even more projects made this year than last year. Today I did laundry and caught up on chores.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes!
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/two-headed-rattlesnake-found-in-arkansas/806986016


It's a good thing that it's rare - that would be a scary sight!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been out for a while and I do mean out.
> 
> how is every one?
> 
> ...


Your dinner sounds yummy. I haven't had cornish hens for such a long time - now I want some!

Hopefully you still have some nice warm days ahead of you but at least everything is organized in the new shed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Each year we watch some of the 9/11 memorials. It always brings back the tears, but also reminds us of how strong and caring people were. This is the first time I've seen this video about the remarkable young man in the red bandana who saved so many lives:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When is your next trip? Are the leaves turning yet up there?


Next trip is in a couple of weeks: London and then a few days in Florence.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The last few days have been busy, I volunteered as a hall monitor at the local Fair and Exhibition for a couple of days. Once again there were so many lovely entries in all the categories. The kid's crafts were so creative and the funny veggies always get a chuckle. I took some photos and will post them when I get them downloaded.
> 
> Saturday was also the first working bee for Handmade Hugs in our new space. We had a great turnout and are on track to get even more projects made this year than last year. Today I did laundry and caught up on chores.


You have been so busy the last week . I hope you got to sleep late today.
Can't wait to see the pic.
How many are members of the Handmade Hugs? Will people just come in and get what they need? How does that work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Next trip is in a couple of weeks: London and then a few days in Florence.


Lucky you. Will you take your knitting with you? How are you coming along on your sweater?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lucky you. Will you take your knitting with you? How are you coming along on your sweater?


Still working on it. Of course I take my knitting! Don't go anywhere without it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A few knit/crochet photos from the Fair last weekend


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Next trip is in a couple of weeks: London and then a few days in Florence.


Sounds wonderful LL! Florence has textile and woolen mills ...!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few knit/crochet photos from the Fair last weekend


What wonderful knitting! How in the world could you judge all of that? That was a hard job for you to do. So much talent!
All the sweaters are gorgeous! How could you not touch all of that?
How could you knit that first sweater without seams?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What wonderful knitting! How in the world could you judge all of that? That was a hard job for you to do. So much talent!
> All the sweaters are gorgeous! How could you not touch all of that?
> How could you knit that first sweater without seams?


Judging was very hard, I would much rather admire than critique all the projects!! We have white gloves laid out on the tables for anyone wanting to touch or get a look at the details. I keep my glove on permanently so I don't forget and set a bad example :sm17: Last year someone actually tried to take a sweater down and try it on :sm06: and was put out when volunteers rushed at her and told her to put it down (it wasn't on my day so I missed the excitement).

The sweater was knit top down and stitches picked up for the sleeves and collar. She did such a great job on it, even the zipper was perfectly set in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds wonderful LL! Florence has textile and woolen mills ...!


Yes. I'm thinking leaather - shoes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A few knit/crochet photos from the Fair last weekend


So beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What wonderful knitting! How in the world could you judge all of that? That was a hard job for you to do. So much talent!
> All the sweaters are gorgeous! How could you not touch all of that?
> How could you knit that first sweater without seams?


Wish I was there!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha
http://www.godvine.com/jeanne-robertson-discusses-southern-accent-11454.html?utm_medium=partner&utm_source=swnpgs&utm_campaign


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha
> http://www.godvine.com/jeanne-robertson-discusses-southern-accent-11454.html?utm_medium=partner&utm_source=swnpgs&utm_campaign


Loved this. Thank you, CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had unexpected visitors this morning. The 5 of them made themselves at home and enjoyed the buffet selections from front and back yards. They are still exploring and munching while waiting for their escort to take them home :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had unexpected visitors this morning. The 5 of them made themselves at home and enjoyed the buffet selections from front and back yards. They are still exploring and munching while waiting for their escort to take them home :sm09:


Thank you for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha
> http://www.godvine.com/jeanne-robertson-discusses-southern-accent-11454.html?utm_medium=partner&utm_source=swnpgs&utm_campaign


 :sm09: Love her humour and of course had to watch some of the other videos. The picture hanging one described DH perfectly!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We had unexpected visitors this morning. The 5 of them made themselves at home and enjoyed the buffet selections from front and back yards. They are still exploring and munching while waiting for their escort to take them home :sm09:


Lucky you to get such nice and polite visitors. :sm11: :sm11: I suspect some of your kitties have spread the word about you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had unexpected visitors this morning. The 5 of them made themselves at home and enjoyed the buffet selections from front and back yards. They are still exploring and munching while waiting for their escort to take them home :sm09:


Oh I will take them!What a nice surprise!Do you know who they belong to?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting too many wips. Yikes how do I stop?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Lucky you to get such nice and polite visitors. :sm11: :sm11: I suspect some of your kitties have spread the word about you.


They stayed outside so they were better behaved than your Mr Slithers, but they did munch on some of the roses. They are also much cuter than their barnyarn buddy, Porky the Pig, who came to visit a couple of months ago. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I will take them!What a nice surprise!Do you know who they belong to?


I knew you would want them!! :sm09: They belong to the little farmyard to the west of us -- made it through their fence and checked out our neighbour before deciding to venture into our place. The gate between us and the neighbour is usually open so it's easier for the deer and their babies to move around.

You would have loved the little lambs this spring, they had a few white ones with big black spots on them -- just too cute.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting too many wips. Yikes how do I stop?


You don't!! -- just sit back and admire them and tell us all about them :sm23:

My story -- SIL's poncho is seamed and needs the bottom border to be done, a pair kid's mitts need to have the thumbs done, a hat is half done, 1 fingerless mitt is done and waiting for it's partner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I knew you would want them!! :sm09: They belong to the little farmyard to the west of us -- made it through their fence and checked out our neighbour before deciding to venture into our place. The gate between us and the neighbour is usually open so it's easier for the deer and their babies to move around.
> 
> You would have loved the little lambs this spring, they had a few white ones with big black spots on them -- just too cute.


Yes I do want them. I would love to have them. You are so blessed to live there with all the beauty around you.♥ I have the deer but no sheep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You don't!! -- just sit back and admire them and tell us all about them :sm23:
> 
> My story -- SIL's poncho is seamed and needs the bottom border to be done, a pair kid's mitts need to have the thumbs done, a hat is half done, 1 fingerless mitt is done and waiting for it's partner.


I know. I am so close but so far away. :sm12: I had to order some needles for the band on my sweater, sew the seams on my top and the toe on my socks. Now I have started on bed jacket. :sm05: More but don't want to talk about them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I gave my knitted knockers to my aunt to deliver to her friend last week. The friend died yesterday. We will donate them to Carti of Little Rock instead. I feel bad I didn't make them sooner. She didn't get to wear them she has been too sick. :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I gave my knitted knockers to my aunt to deliver to her friend last week. The friend died yesterday. We will donate them to Carti of Little Rock instead. I feel bad I didn't make them sooner. She didn't get to wear them she has been too sick. :sm13:


I'm so sorry CB, but donating them will bring comfort to someone who needs it ❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The water supply for a big part of this district has been contaminated by bacteria so we have been under a boil water advisory since Wed. A couple of hours ago we heard that the problem has been solved and we can go back to using water straight from the faucet. It was really inconvenient for us, but a reminder of how hard it is for people who have to deal with bad water on a regular basis. There are a few communities nearby that have these advisories several times a year and some parts of Canada have had bad water for years, and then the many people in developing countries who often get sick from their water.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I joined another knitting group this morning -- the hospital auxiliary Needlers! I've supported them with yarn and other donations for years, but am now an official member. I'll have to start knitting and crocheting faster :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The water supply for a big part of this district has been contaminated by bacteria so we have been under a boil water advisory since Wed. A couple of hours ago we heard that the problem has been solved and we can go back to using water straight from the faucet. It was really inconvenient for us, but a reminder of how hard it is for people who have to deal with bad water on a regular basis. There are a few communities nearby that have these advisories several times a year and some parts of Canada have had bad water for years, and then the many people in developing countries who often get sick from their water.


That is terrible. I hope you can use your water soon.We take for granted simple things in life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I joined another knitting group this morning -- the hospital auxiliary Needlers! I've supported them with yarn and other donations for years, but am now an official member. I'll have to start knitting and crocheting faster :sm23:


Girl you are a knitter workaholic! :sm02: :sm24: Or a giver of knitting. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I hope you can use your water soon.We take for granted simple things in life.


We're back on the water system but they still haven't said what the source of the bacteria was.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're back on the water system but they still haven't said what the source of the bacteria was.


I would be careful if I were you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB?


It was good. I am in the sewing mood. I also did some knitting, some cooking some cleaning , some gardening. Nothing to claim finished. :sm12:

What about you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would be careful if I were you.


The Health Dept has confirmed that there is no more evidence of bacteria, but they are continuing to add more chlorine to the system and will continue to monitor. I think we would all feel better if we knew where the contamination came from, but if they know, they aren't saying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good. I am in the sewing mood. I also did some knitting, some cooking some cleaning , some gardening. Nothing to claim finished. :sm12:
> 
> What about you?


What are you sewing?

I finished sil's poncho. I think that she will like it, but it looks odd (big rectangle) when it isn't being worn. There are still lots of little projects in my basket, but I'll start DH's sweater as my next big project. He got to pick from 2 choices back in Jan, but just in case he changed is mind --- I asked him again yesterday. Who says that it's women that change their mind :sm23: He has now decided on a cardigan instead of a pullover. It will be done in blues/grey tweed and buttons instead of zipper.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone!


I want to wish my Israel supporters here a very happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you sewing?
> 
> I finished sil's poncho. I think that she will like it, but it looks odd (big rectangle) when it isn't being worn. There are still lots of little projects in my basket, but I'll start DH's sweater as my next big project. He got to pick from 2 choices back in Jan, but just in case he changed is mind --- I asked him again yesterday. Who says that it's women that change their mind :sm23: He has now decided on a cardigan instead of a pullover. It will be done in blues/grey tweed and buttons instead of zipper.


I had some material for some pants that I bought about 4 years ago. I finished them up . After Christmas I will try to get my GD's quilt started that he picked the material out last year. I put the sewing machine up for now. No room in my sewing room to sew so it has been on my kitchen table.

I love that pattern for your Dh's sweater! I would like it better without the zipper. He has good taste. Your yarn sounds perfect! Dh is right we do change our minds more than once.
Can you post a pic of your poncho? Yay on getting it finished.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi LL. How was your weekend?


Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> I want to wish my Israel supporters here a very happy and healthy New Year.


Thank you. You are a few days early and threw me off. Same to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://pjmedia.com/faith/2017/09/11/the-best-kept-secret-in-disaster-relief-southern-baptists/
God Bless them!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi LL. How was your weekend?


Good. We traveled again. Went to see my husband's son and family. It was a very nice visit...

How are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good. We traveled again. Went to see my husband's son and family. It was a very nice visit...
> 
> How are you?


I am great! I am glad you had a nice weekend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am great! I am glad you had a nice weekend.


Yes, but very, very tiring. Over 5 hours (11 total) in about 24 hours...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you sewing?
> 
> I finished sil's poncho. I think that she will like it, but it looks odd (big rectangle) when it isn't being worn. There are still lots of little projects in my basket, but I'll start DH's sweater as my next big project. He got to pick from 2 choices back in Jan, but just in case he changed is mind --- I asked him again yesterday. Who says that it's women that change their mind :sm23: He has now decided on a cardigan instead of a pullover. It will be done in blues/grey tweed and buttons instead of zipper.


That's a nice looking sweater WCK. I would love to see a pic of SIL's poncho, or did I miss it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mike Rowe's common sense is in short supply




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1751478745157079


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had some material for some pants that I bought about 4 years ago. I finished them up . After Christmas I will try to get my GD's quilt started that he picked the material out last year. I put the sewing machine up for now. No room in my sewing room to sew so it has been on my kitchen table.
> 
> I love that pattern for your Dh's sweater! I would like it better without the zipper. He has good taste. Your yarn sounds perfect! Dh is right we do change our minds more than once.
> Can you post a pic of your poncho? Yay on getting it finished.


Nice to get the pants done; that's a harder project! Would love to see your quilt when you get started on it. Sewing does need a lot more space than knit or crochet. Do you have craft supplies in your sewing room?

This is SIL's poncho. If I remember to take the camera with me when I go to visit, I'll try to get a pic of her wearing it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I want to wish my Israel supporters here a very happy and healthy New Year.


Thanks SQM and Shanah Tovah to you on Thursday.

ps -- there is time for wine on many days :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://pjmedia.com/faith/2017/09/11/the-best-kept-secret-in-disaster-relief-southern-baptists/
> God Bless them!


Thanks for posting that CB. I didn't realize they were so well organized and set up for disaster relief.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good. We traveled again. Went to see my husband's son and family. It was a very nice visit...
> 
> How are you?


Glad that you had a nice visit LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's a nice looking sweater WCK. I would love to see a pic of SIL's poncho, or did I miss it?


Thanks Solo. I've got the first couple of hanks wound up and will start soon but I'm not putting a deadline on myself to finish it and receiving knitted items is one area where DH is patient. I just posted a pic of the poncho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mike Rowe's common sense is in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to get the pants done; that's a harder project! Would love to see your quilt when you get started on it. Sewing does need a lot more space than knit or crochet. Do you have craft supplies in your sewing room?
> 
> This is SIL's poncho. If I remember to take the camera with me when I go to visit, I'll try to get a pic of her wearing it.


SIL will love her poncho. It will go with everything. Good job on it. :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to get the pants done; that's a harder project! Would love to see your quilt when you get started on it. Sewing does need a lot more space than knit or crochet. Do you have craft supplies in your sewing room?
> 
> This is SIL's poncho. If I remember to take the camera with me when I go to visit, I'll try to get a pic of her wearing it.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad that you had a nice visit LL.


Thank you, WCK. We have come a long way. Long story.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love him. I saw him on a news show talking about the dirty jeans. He does have common sense. :sm02:


 :sm06: I couldn't believe it when ripped jeans started showing up in the boutiques! and now they are selling dirty, ripped jeans!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SIL will love her poncho. It will go with everything. Good job on it. :sm24:


Thanks! She picked the yarn -- Noro Taiyo - cotton, silk, wool, nylon blend. People seem to either love or hate Noro yarns and she loves them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. We have come a long way. Long story.


A long journey with a good ending :sm24: ❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A long journey with a good ending :sm24: ❤


Yes. We were "estranged" for 20 years. We've been working on it for about 4 years now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is still summer here. Going to be in the 90's today. What about you Solo?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is still summer here. Going to be in the 90's today. What about you Solo?


Hot here!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to get the pants done; that's a harder project! Would love to see your quilt when you get started on it. Sewing does need a lot more space than knit or crochet. Do you have craft supplies in your sewing room?
> 
> This is SIL's poncho. If I remember to take the camera with me when I go to visit, I'll try to get a pic of her wearing it.


Beautiful poncho. It will go with everything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is still summer here. Going to be in the 90's today. What about you Solo?


Will be in the 90s for most of the week. We had some wicked T-storms this morning, I thought for sure we were going to lose power. I hate it when the thunder is right above you. Makes me jump all the time it's so loud.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi! I just wanted to announce that my new baby granddaughter was born this morning. Her name is Daisy Luna (not crazy about the middle name). She weighed in at 8lb 10 oz.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! I just wanted to announce that my new baby granddaughter was born this morning. Her name is Daisy Luna (not crazy about the middle name). She weighed in at 8lb 10 oz.


Congratulations KFN. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! I just wanted to announce that my new baby granddaughter was born this morning. Her name is Daisy Luna (not crazy about the middle name). She weighed in at 8lb 10 oz.


She is beautiful! She already has pretty clothes you made her. Congrats Nan!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Rosh Hashanah Solo!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you Solo and CB!

Happy Rosh Hashana, Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is still summer here. Going to be in the 90's today. What about you Solo?


It's felt like fall here the past few days; cool with showers off and on. The rain is very welcome, the cooler temps not so much!

My aunt from Alberta is visiting my cousin in Victoria. They came up for dinner yesterday and it was cool enough that DH put the pellet stove on fro the first time this season. We had a great visit. My aunt is 88 and doing fairly well, but does feel the damp and chill. We played a couple of games of Wizard (card game) after dinner; cousin won the first game and DH the second so the men beat us out!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! I just wanted to announce that my new baby granddaughter was born this morning. Her name is Daisy Luna (not crazy about the middle name). She weighed in at 8lb 10 oz.


Daisy is adorable!! Congrats to you and the rest of the family. She looks like she will be tall.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Shanah Tovah Solo❤


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Daisy is adorable!! Congrats to you and the rest of the family. She looks like she will be tall.


Thank you WCK! I haven't been online much lately, but I poke my head in now and then. Sounds like you've been busy too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's felt like fall here the past few days; cool with showers off and on. The rain is very welcome, the cooler temps not so much!
> 
> My aunt from Alberta is visiting my cousin in Victoria. They came up for dinner yesterday and it was cool enough that DH put the pellet stove on fro the first time this season. We had a great visit. My aunt is 88 and doing fairly well, but does feel the damp and chill. We played a couple of games of Wizard (card game) after dinner; cousin won the first game and DH the second so the men beat us out!


What a stove already!!! I know you enjoyed the visit. I never heard of that card game. Oh let me men win this time. Next time will be the ladies. :sm23: 
The damp and chill does get to the knees or joints. Still hot here. Ninety three today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you WCK! I haven't been online much lately, but I poke my head in now and then. Sounds like you've been busy too.


I am glad you join us. The drama gets boring in other places. :sm18: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to Hobby Lobby and buy me some cotton if there is any left. Snort.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you WCK! I haven't been online much lately, but I poke my head in now and then. Sounds like you've been busy too.


Well, you have had lots to keep you busy! and now, you will be even busier - but in a very good way❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a stove already!!! I know you enjoyed the visit. I never heard of that card game. Oh let me men win this time. Next time will be the ladies. :sm23:
> The damp and chill does get to the knees or joints. Still hot here. Ninety three today.


Mom said they had snow and sleet in Edmonton for a while yesterday -- the ground was white! But then it turned to rain and the snow washed away, but it's still cold.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Rosh Hashanah Solo!


Thank you CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you Solo and CB!
> 
> Happy Rosh Hashana, Solo!


Thank you KFN.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Shanah Tovah Solo❤


Thanks WCK


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The last few days have been busy, I volunteered as a hall monitor at the local Fair and Exhibition for a couple of days. Once again there were so many lovely entries in all the categories. The kid's crafts were so creative and the funny veggies always get a chuckle. I took some photos and will post them when I get them downloaded.
> 
> Saturday was also the first working bee for Handmade Hugs in our new space. We had a great turnout and are on track to get even more projects made this year than last year. Today I did laundry and caught up on chores.


you sound busy and happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Each year we watch some of the 9/11 memorials. It always brings back the tears, but also reminds us of how strong and caring people were. This is the first time I've seen this video about the remarkable young man in the red bandana who saved so many lives:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I gave my knitted knockers to my aunt to deliver to her friend last week. The friend died yesterday. We will donate them to Carti of Little Rock instead. I feel bad I didn't make them sooner. She didn't get to wear them she has been too sick. :sm13:


Oh so sorry but glad she is with her lord and not suffering any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Next trip is in a couple of weeks: London and then a few days in Florence.


Oh wish I could go with you. Send news of trip when you get home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The water supply for a big part of this district has been contaminated by bacteria so we have been under a boil water advisory since Wed. A couple of hours ago we heard that the problem has been solved and we can go back to using water straight from the faucet. It was really inconvenient for us, but a reminder of how hard it is for people who have to deal with bad water on a regular basis. There are a few communities nearby that have these advisories several times a year and some parts of Canada have had bad water for years, and then the many people in developing countries who often get sick from their water.


Hope it is solved by now. Got letter from town our water bill will be raised 59 percent. Many not happy about this. Town doing so many new building think we are paying for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I joined another knitting group this morning -- the hospital auxiliary Needlers! I've supported them with yarn and other donations for years, but am now an official member. I'll have to start knitting and crocheting faster :sm23:


So what do you do in your spare time? What little you have. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're back on the water system but they still haven't said what the source of the bacteria was.


good to hear should read all before answer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. You are a few days early and threw me off. Same to you!


She is getting like me get a jump on all holiday's.

Wishing you the same but a bit late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Will be in the 90s for most of the week. We had some wicked T-storms this morning, I thought for sure we were going to lose power. I hate it when the thunder is right above you. Makes me jump all the time it's so loud.


First day of fall and all week in upper 80's and high humidity. Today in 90's rest of week and next week the same.

Wish it was fall . AC on all week and will be next week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> First day of fall and all week in upper 80's and high humidity. Today in 90's rest of week and next week the same.
> 
> Wish it was fall . AC on all week and will be next week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad to hear LL you and family having nice visit and pass is forgotten.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh KFN how great for you and you must be knitting up a storm . Glad all turn out well. God has bless you and family again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

beautiful poncho and what will you be making next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's felt like fall here the past few days; cool with showers off and on. The rain is very welcome, the cooler temps not so much!
> 
> My aunt from Alberta is visiting my cousin in Victoria. They came up for dinner yesterday and it was cool enough that DH put the pellet stove on fro the first time this season. We had a great visit. My aunt is 88 and doing fairly well, but does feel the damp and chill. We played a couple of games of Wizard (card game) after dinner; cousin won the first game and DH the second so the men beat us out!


Nice to spend time with family. Wish we had your weather here. Seem weather got mix up here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Final caught up with all happening here. 

Nothing new here excite for heat. Spiders out as they think it's summer. Yuck do not like spiders at all. 

Hope all are well and life is treating you all good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope it is solved by now. Got letter from town our water bill will be raised 59 percent. Many not happy about this. Town doing so many new building think we are paying for that.


They have to pay for their new bridge :sm23:

Our federal, provincial and munipal government are all demanding more of our money -- higer taxes, fees and vehicle insurance :sm15: No talk about cutting their perks and benefits.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> First day of fall and all week in upper 80's and high humidity. Today in 90's rest of week and next week the same.
> 
> Wish it was fall . AC on all week and will be next week.


Our temps are bouncing around a lot, cold and raining a couple of days ago and back to nice fall weather yesterday and today but forecast is cold and rain again in a couple of days. Leaves are changing colour, it's very pretty out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> beautiful poncho and what will you be making next.


I finished this scarf yesterday; it was a WIP that I started about Christmas time :sm12:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom said they had snow and sleet in Edmonton for a while yesterday -- the ground was white! But then it turned to rain and the snow washed away, but it's still cold.


This early? No wonder y'all knit all the time. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so sorry but glad she is with her lord and not suffering any more.


It was a blessing. She was a Christian so she is with our Lord. No cancer there.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished this scarf yesterday; it was a WIP that I started about Christmas time :sm12:


Pretty !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This early? No wonder y'all knit all the time. :sm02:


One of the reasons DH wanted to leave Alberta to move here! Mom and Dad are very happy the snow didn't stay; still cool though - temps are ranging 45 - 50 F


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the reasons DH wanted to leave Alberta to move here! Mom and Dad are very happy the snow didn't stay; still cool though - temps are ranging 45 - 50 F


Too white for me. I understand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished this scarf yesterday; it was a WIP that I started about Christmas time :sm12:


beautiful lady love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am so tired to night feel like I was run over by a mac truck. Going to bed now please be quite don't wake me up. I can hear you no matter how you try to whisper.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am so tired to night feel like I was run over by a mac truck. Going to bed now please be quite don't wake me up. I can hear you no matter how you try to whisper.


 Sweet dreams.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh KFN how great for you and you must be knitting up a storm . Glad all turn out well. God has bless you and family again.


Thank you Yarnie! I think I've finally found my limit. I'm exhausted! I've been watching the kids for 6 days straight, and I have a clearer understanding why God put an expiration date on childbearing. Tomorrow, hubby and I are just going over long enough for my son to go to the hospital to pick up Mama and baby, and take them home. Then, I'm going home! I was knitting up a storm last week, but this week I've barely had any time.

My son and dil have a very large master suite with a nice sitting area. They decided to fix that up for the baby, for the time being. She wanted everything to be really girly, so I made a crib skirt out of pink tulle that has gold sparkles in it. Then I found this really pretty fabric with 3d flowers that I made crib rail covers out of. Then she wanted a mobile over the baby's crib, but didn't want animals or anything traditional. It had to be girly! So I knitted flowers and hung them from a ribbon covered hoop, with invisible thread. She hung the pictures she had, and I have a wall hanging I cross stitched a while back, that I'm getting ready to frame.

In addition, at the last minute, she decided she needed slippers. So my last 2 weeks free time was spent knitting slippers and finishing the flowers. Whew!

I'll edit this post with pics from my cell phone.

Now I'm going to bed. Goodnight all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you Yarnie! I think I've finally found my limit. I'm exhausted! I've been watching the kids for 6 days straight, and I have a clearer understanding why God put an expiration date on childbearing. Tomorrow, hubby and I are just going over long enough for my son to go to the hospital to pick up Mama and baby, and take them home. Then, I'm going home! I was knitting up a storm last week, but this week I've barely had any time.
> 
> My son and dil have a very large master suite with a nice sitting area. They decided to fix that up for the baby, for the time being. She wanted everything to be really girly, so I made a crib skirt out of pink tulle that has gold sparkles in it. Then I found this really pretty fabric with 3d flowers that I made crib rail covers out of. Then she wanted a mobile over the baby's crib, but didn't want animals or anything traditional. It had to be girly! So I knitted flowers and hung them from a ribbon covered hoop, with invisible thread. She hung the pictures she had, and I have a wall hanging I cross stitched a while back, that I'm getting ready to frame.
> 
> ...


Love your pictures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you Yarnie! I think I've finally found my limit. I'm exhausted! I've been watching the kids for 6 days straight, and I have a clearer understanding why God put an expiration date on childbearing. Tomorrow, hubby and I are just going over long enough for my son to go to the hospital to pick up Mama and baby, and take them home. Then, I'm going home! I was knitting up a storm last week, but this week I've barely had any time.
> 
> My son and dil have a very large master suite with a nice sitting area. They decided to fix that up for the baby, for the time being. She wanted everything to be really girly, so I made a crib skirt out of pink tulle that has gold sparkles in it. Then I found this really pretty fabric with 3d flowers that I made crib rail covers out of. Then she wanted a mobile over the baby's crib, but didn't want animals or anything traditional. It had to be girly! So I knitted flowers and hung them from a ribbon covered hoop, with invisible thread. She hung the pictures she had, and I have a wall hanging I cross stitched a while back, that I'm getting ready to frame.
> 
> ...


You do work too hard. 
The nursery is gorgeous! Love, love the slippers. You are a great Nan! ♥


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks you Guys! You're good friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am so tired to night feel like I was run over by a mac truck. Going to bed now please be quite don't wake me up. I can hear you no matter how you try to whisper.


I was really tired last night too. Hope you slept well and had a good day today.

You and Willie need to have a couple of nice naps; Charlie used to snuggle with me like this


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you Yarnie! I think I've finally found my limit. I'm exhausted! I've been watching the kids for 6 days straight, and I have a clearer understanding why God put an expiration date on childbearing. Tomorrow, hubby and I are just going over long enough for my son to go to the hospital to pick up Mama and baby, and take them home. Then, I'm going home! I was knitting up a storm last week, but this week I've barely had any time.
> 
> My son and dil have a very large master suite with a nice sitting area. They decided to fix that up for the baby, for the time being. She wanted everything to be really girly, so I made a crib skirt out of pink tulle that has gold sparkles in it. Then I found this really pretty fabric with 3d flowers that I made crib rail covers out of. Then she wanted a mobile over the baby's crib, but didn't want animals or anything traditional. It had to be girly! So I knitted flowers and hung them from a ribbon covered hoop, with invisible thread. She hung the pictures she had, and I have a wall hanging I cross stitched a while back, that I'm getting ready to frame.
> 
> ...


You've created everything needed for an adorable, girly nursery! ❤ I love the flower mobile.

So you did all this while caring for Max and the quads, giving Max his school lessons, and looking after your own house :sm06: I'm in awe of your energy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a lovely brunch and afternoon visit with the woman that had our house built. Her husband was a local doctor and they bought the land when it was first sub-divided and designed the house. She told us lots of stories about the area and original neighbourhood and it was sentimental for her to see the house again; she brought pictures of what it was like then. 

When we first moved here, we became friends with neighbours that knew them well; they told us that the doctor became ill and died and that his ashes are buried in the front Japanese Garden so the property still means a lot to her and their children. The family they sold too made quite a few changes and then DH and I made a few more changes. 

It was such a nice day for all of us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely brunch and afternoon visit with the woman that had our house built. Her husband was a local doctor and they bought the land when it was first sub-divided and designed the house. She told us lots of stories about the area and original neighbourhood and it was sentimental for her to see the house again; she brought pictures of what it was like then.
> 
> When we first moved here, we became friends with neighbours that knew them well; they told us that the doctor became ill and died and that his ashes are buried in the front Japanese Garden so the property still means a lot to her and their children. The family they sold too made quite a few changes and then DH and I made a few more changes.
> 
> It was such a nice day for all of us.


Sounds like a wonderful woman. Thank you for the nice story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet dreams.


thanks I needed that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They have to pay for their new bridge :sm23:
> 
> Our federal, provincial and munipal government are all demanding more of our money -- higer taxes, fees and vehicle insurance :sm15: No talk about cutting their perks and benefits.


Sounds like the government we have here WCK. they are building new building's here and wonder why they need more money. Even have to build a new park. Yet they do not worry about who will be paying for it. Sure will not be them. Most of it is cause by one town doing it and the next have to keep up with them. It is such a waste of money.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our temps are bouncing around a lot, cold and raining a couple of days ago and back to nice fall weather yesterday and today but forecast is cold and rain again in a couple of days. Leaves are changing colour, it's very pretty out.


Oh how I wish that were true here soooo very hot. In the 90's unbelievable .

Suppose to be cooler near end of week. Weather reported because of heat leaves will not change color as much and looks like they are right. Just falling from the trees.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished this scarf yesterday; it was a WIP that I started about Christmas time :sm12:


So very pretty is it mohair?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So very pretty is it mohair?


Good morning everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you Yarnie! I think I've finally found my limit. I'm exhausted! I've been watching the kids for 6 days straight, and I have a clearer understanding why God put an expiration date on childbearing. Tomorrow, hubby and I are just going over long enough for my son to go to the hospital to pick up Mama and baby, and take them home. Then, I'm going home! I was knitting up a storm last week, but this week I've barely had any time.
> 
> My son and dil have a very large master suite with a nice sitting area. They decided to fix that up for the baby, for the time being. She wanted everything to be really girly, so I made a crib skirt out of pink tulle that has gold sparkles in it. Then I found this really pretty fabric with 3d flowers that I made crib rail covers out of. Then she wanted a mobile over the baby's crib, but didn't want animals or anything traditional. It had to be girly! So I knitted flowers and hung them from a ribbon covered hoop, with invisible thread. She hung the pictures she had, and I have a wall hanging I cross stitched a while back, that I'm getting ready to frame.
> 
> ...


Beautiful just beautiful KFN, you did a lot . Love it all , sure they do too.

How is Max doing? Have they started home schooling for him?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was really tired last night too. Hope you slept well and had a good day today.
> 
> You and Willie need to have a couple of nice naps; Charlie used to snuggle with me like this


Oh precious to see cats can be so loving at times.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely brunch and afternoon visit with the woman that had our house built. Her husband was a local doctor and they bought the land when it was first sub-divided and designed the house. She told us lots of stories about the area and original neighbourhood and it was sentimental for her to see the house again; she brought pictures of what it was like then.
> 
> When we first moved here, we became friends with neighbours that knew them well; they told us that the doctor became ill and died and that his ashes are buried in the front Japanese Garden so the property still means a lot to her and their children. The family they sold too made quite a few changes and then DH and I made a few more changes.
> 
> It was such a nice day for all of us.


Now that must have been special for her and you. To know history of house, and to find out where her husbands ashes are for her. Can see why it was a lovely day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning LL hope when you go on vacation you will share pictures you take.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to make appointment for Dr. today. I love Doctor's appointments so refeshing to know how my body is not working.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL hope when you go on vacation you will share pictures you take.


It is going to be a grueling trip. On Sat. we must drive 7 hours to a wedding (Sat.) Return the next day (another 7 hours of driving). Then the NEXT day get on a plane to London. I am going to be exhausted. So hard. When we return, the day after my sister-in-law is visiting. We'll spend four days in Florence as well.

I will try to take pics.

Am excited because a friend I have known (in London) since my 20's will see me. Plus another friend. My husband will be in business meetings and I will have fun with others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is going to be a grueling trip. On Sat. we must drive 7 hours to a wedding (Sat.) Return the next day (another 7 hours of driving). Then the NEXT day get on a plane to London. I am going to be exhausted. So hard. When we return, the day after my sister-in-law is visiting. We'll spend four days in Florence as well.
> 
> I will try to take pics.
> 
> Am excited because a friend I have known (in London) since my 20's will see me. Plus another friend. My husband will be in business meetings and I will have fun with others.


You will be very busy lady but seems trip will be worth it. Nice to be able to see your friend after such a long time. It will be hard I know with all this happening at once don't think I could do it. But wish you a safe and happy journey through it all. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You will be very busy lady but seems trip will be worth it. Nice to be able to see your friend after such a long time. It will be hard I know with all this happening at once don't think I could do it. But wish you a safe and happy journey through it all. Can't wait to see photos.


Thank you, YL. I'll try to tune in to KP on the trip. It gets difficult. I don't know if we can do it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet. I want a cat.


west coast kitty said:


> I was really tired last night too. Hope you slept well and had a good day today.
> 
> You and Willie need to have a couple of nice naps; Charlie used to snuggle with me like this


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a lovely brunch and afternoon visit with the woman that had our house built. Her husband was a local doctor and they bought the land when it was first sub-divided and designed the house. She told us lots of stories about the area and original neighbourhood and it was sentimental for her to see the house again; she brought pictures of what it was like then.
> 
> When we first moved here, we became friends with neighbours that knew them well; they told us that the doctor became ill and died and that his ashes are buried in the front Japanese Garden so the property still means a lot to her and their children. The family they sold too made quite a few changes and then DH and I made a few more changes.
> 
> It was such a nice day for all of us.


That is neat to know the history of your home. Does it creep you out to know the dr is in your garden? Sorry I had to ask.It sounds like a good visit with the first home owner and builder. Did she take pics to show her kids?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is neat to know the history of your home. Does it creep you out to know the dr is in your garden? Sorry I had to ask.It sounds like a good visit with the first home owner and builder. Did she take pics to show her kids?


I was thinking the same thing - about his ashes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how I wish that were true here soooo very hot. In the 90's unbelievable .
> 
> Suppose to be cooler near end of week. Weather reported because of heat leaves will not change color as much and looks like they are right. Just falling from the trees.


That is the same here. Plus weather people said the same about our leaves. After all the rain we are beginning into a drought. Burn ban working its way down the state. Everything is starting to look dead with no color. We never have the pretty colors here in the fall that everyone else has.We know it won't be long for things to start cooling down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is going to be a grueling trip. On Sat. we must drive 7 hours to a wedding (Sat.) Return the next day (another 7 hours of driving). Then the NEXT day get on a plane to London. I am going to be exhausted. So hard. When we return, the day after my sister-in-law is visiting. We'll spend four days in Florence as well.
> 
> I will try to take pics.
> 
> Am excited because a friend I have known (in London) since my 20's will see me. Plus another friend. My husband will be in business meetings and I will have fun with others.


Get lots of rest before the trip. Except the drive I know you are excited. Please take pics and share with us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get lots of rest before the trip. Except the drive I know you are excited. Please take pics and share with us.


Hi CB. Will do. I know rest. Seems like I can't get any lately. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are probably tensed up. Relax and enjoy thinking about how much you will enjoy the trip and the wedding . 
I am doing great. Thanks for asking. 


Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Will do. I know rest. Seems like I can't get any lately. Hope you are doing well.[/quot


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are probably tensed up. Relax and enjoy thinking about how much you will enjoy the trip and the wedding .
> I am doing great. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ok. I will relax and try to enjoy it all.


This is a scripture I quote to myself a lot. :sm17: 
Philippians 4:13
13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. 
It helps to know I have someone to calm me down and stand with me.
I hope it helps you too.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a scripture I quote to myself a lot. :sm17:
> Philippians 4:13
> 13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.
> It helps to know I have someone to calm me down and stand with me.
> I hope it helps you too.♥


Oh! Thank you so much, CB. I am going to print this out and read it every time I need it. CB, you are wonderful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So very pretty is it mohair?


Yes a laceweight mohair/nylon blend. It will be warm, but is light as a feather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to make appointment for Dr. today. I love Doctor's appointments so refeshing to know how my body is not working.


Your post reminded me of this one that a friends sent a couple of weeks ago -- but we made it past middle age before our bodies turned on us :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It is going to be a grueling trip. On Sat. we must drive 7 hours to a wedding (Sat.) Return the next day (another 7 hours of driving). Then the NEXT day get on a plane to London. I am going to be exhausted. So hard. When we return, the day after my sister-in-law is visiting. We'll spend four days in Florence as well.
> 
> I will try to take pics.
> 
> Am excited because a friend I have known (in London) since my 20's will see me. Plus another friend. My husband will be in business meetings and I will have fun with others.


I find travelling exhausting too, but it will be so wonderful to spend time with your old friend. Hope you can rest a bit on the flight. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet. I want a cat.


If Chewy climbed up on you like that you would feel crushed! He needs to hog the most of the bed and snuggle up beside you :sm01:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If Chewy climbed up on you like that you would feel crushed! He needs to hog the most of the bed and snuggle up beside you :sm01:


He does do that. Only his butt is at my face. Not in my bed but my chair. I only let him sit in my chair with me . I close the door at night so he doesn't get in my chair. I came down one morning and the door was left open. There was Chewy in my chair with my blanket wrapped around him just like someone had tucked him in. I had to laugh. Such a brat!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! Thank you so much, CB. I am going to print this out and read it every time I need it. CB, you are wonderful.


I hope it helps. You are sweet.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is neat to know the history of your home. Does it creep you out to know the dr is in your garden? Sorry I had to ask.It sounds like a good visit with the first home owner and builder. Did she take pics to show her kids?


We were kind of startled when our neighbours first mentioned the ashes (about a year after we moved in), but after hearing the full story we were ok with it. They made this property their dream house and had a stable for the kid's horses, a tree house for them and fruit trees and gardens and they did a lot of the work themselves. He was well liked as a local doctor and was only in his 40's when he got sick. He was sick for about 5 years and the final months were still spent at home. Our neighbour was a nurse who used to come in several nights a week to help out so he could stay at home.

We really enjoyed meeting C. She's going to be 80 soon, still active and involved in her community, still has a little garden and has a wonderful sense of humour. She took pictures of the outside and inside to share with her kids and we said the next time they were in the area, they were welcome to come over. We enjoyed looking at her old pictures and hearing about how the property was built and used.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a scripture I quote to myself a lot. :sm17:
> Philippians 4:13
> 13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.
> It helps to know I have someone to calm me down and stand with me.
> I hope it helps you too.♥


❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He does do that. Only his butt is at my face. Not in my bed but my chair. I only let him sit in my chair with me . I close the door at night so he doesn't get in my chair. I came down one morning and the door was left open. There was Chewy in my chair with my blanket wrapped around him just like someone had tucked him in. I had to laugh. Such a brat!


I would have to laugh too -- so cute. Bet Chewy slept well cuddled in your blanket.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were kind of startled when our neighbours first mentioned the ashes (about a year after we moved in), but after hearing the full story we were ok with it. They made this property their dream house and had a stable for the kid's horses, a tree house for them and fruit trees and gardens and they did a lot of the work themselves. He was well liked as a local doctor and was only in his 40's when he got sick. He was sick for about 5 years and the final months were still spent at home. Our neighbour was a nurse who used to come in several nights a week to help out so he could stay at home.
> 
> We really enjoyed meeting C. She's going to be 80 soon, still active and involved in her community, still has a little garden and has a wonderful sense of humour. She took pictures of the outside and inside to share with her kids and we said the next time they were in the area, they were welcome to come over. We enjoyed looking at her old pictures and hearing about how the property was built and used.


I can see where you would be startled. Love the history of your house. Your home and grounds sounds so neat. It is sad that the dr died and was so sick. I can see where his family wanted his ashes to be close to home. Where does C live right now?

When we closed up our garage we put a time capsule in the wall. I wonder what we put in there. We built our house and I never thought of someone else living here but us. I am glad you appreciate the history of someones dreams and life even the sad part.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I find travelling exhausting too, but it will be so wonderful to spend time with your old friend. Hope you can rest a bit on the flight. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


Thank you, WCK. Just this minute I was emailing her in England and making plans. Indian food for dinner and then someplace after. She was online the same time as me. We go way back.

Let me tell you how we met. I was trying to see a boyfriend in England way back in the 1970"s Actually 1974. I had no where to stay (those were the days), so I found a B & B. It was her parents home. I was alone in bed at 9:00 at night. Suddenly there was a pounding on my door. The door flew open (strange city and place) and she barged in and said, "Bloody Hell! Get up we're going to a party!" I immediately got up and had the greatest time. I was there for over a month, so we went to parties all the time. I couldn't keep up with her!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

now that is true body does what it wants and mind wants to do it the normal way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. Just this minute I was emailing her in England and making plans. Indian food for dinner and then someplace after. She was online the same time as me. We go way back.
> 
> Let me tell you how we met. I was trying to see a boyfriend in England way back in the 1970"s Actually 1974. I had no where to stay (those were the days), so I found a B & B. It was her parents home. I was alone in bed at 9:00 at night. Suddenly there was a pounding on my door. The door flew open (strange city and place) and she barged in and said, "Bloody Hell! Get up we're going to a party!" I immediately got up and had the greatest time. I was there for over a month, so we went to parties all the time. I couldn't keep up with her!


Love your story about a friendship that has continued through the years. They are special.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Animals give us love when we lease expect it and also when they want to. Puppy love CB. cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He does do that. Only his butt is at my face. Not in my bed but my chair. I only let him sit in my chair with me . I close the door at night so he doesn't get in my chair. I came down one morning and the door was left open. There was Chewy in my chair with my blanket wrapped around him just like someone had tucked him in. I had to laugh. Such a brat!


To funny Chewy need blanket . A brat that you love.

Wonder how LTL puppy is doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To funny Chewy need blanket . A brat that you love.
> 
> Wonder how LTL puppy is doing?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. Just this minute I was emailing her in England and making plans. Indian food for dinner and then someplace after. She was online the same time as me. We go way back.
> 
> Let me tell you how we met. I was trying to see a boyfriend in England way back in the 1970"s Actually 1974. I had no where to stay (those were the days), so I found a B & B. It was her parents home. I was alone in bed at 9:00 at night. Suddenly there was a pounding on my door. The door flew open (strange city and place) and she barged in and said, "Bloody Hell! Get up we're going to a party!" I immediately got up and had the greatest time. I was there for over a month, so we went to parties all the time. I couldn't keep up with her!


She sounds like a lot of fun. So wonderful that the 2 of you have kept up the friendship for so many years even at a distance. I'm sure both of you will have a great time when get together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now that is true body does what it wants and mind wants to do it the normal way.


How are you doing Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing Yarnie?


doing fair to middle fair. Just pray for me, CB will tell you why.

Am off to la la land am tried of late.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She sounds like a lot of fun. So wonderful that the 2 of you have kept up the friendship for so many years even at a distance. I'm sure both of you will have a great time when get together.


Yes. I was "chasing" a boyfriend over there. That's why I was there. I am now very, very close to his sister. We are like sisters. She lives on the east coast of England. Lot's of good things came out of that trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These dogs have the strangest "voices" :sm09:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155852818416661


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. Just this minute I was emailing her in England and making plans. Indian food for dinner and then someplace after. She was online the same time as me. We go way back.
> 
> Let me tell you how we met. I was trying to see a boyfriend in England way back in the 1970"s Actually 1974. I had no where to stay (those were the days), so I found a B & B. It was her parents home. I was alone in bed at 9:00 at night. Suddenly there was a pounding on my door. The door flew open (strange city and place) and she barged in and said, "Bloody Hell! Get up we're going to a party!" I immediately got up and had the greatest time. I was there for over a month, so we went to parties all the time. I couldn't keep up with her!


Nice to have someone who is special to share life with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Stay out of trouble you three. Am off now Arm wraps and Love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These dogs have the strangest "voices" :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That little white poodle cracked me up. I am not really happy to watch all of the video because the farm from next door is visiting for the next few days. The ferret is in my DD's old room. Baby chickens out in the barn . Chewy and Charlie are fighting to go in and out all day. At the moment Charlie is outside non stop barking. He only weighs about 45 lbs but his voice is loud and obnoxious. I can't wait for the kids to come back home. I am counting the days until Sunday. Plus my brother wants me to feed his two dogs this weekend. I am thinking I need a vacation from animals. The other chickens are at home in their house so I have to let them out in the mornings and then son puts them up at night. What we won't do for our kids. :sm06: :sm17:


I didn't think I would ever hear you say you had too many animals! :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't think I would ever hear you say you had too many animals! :sm23: :sm09:


I knew you would say that. After I let the chickens out one of them beat me home. She laid an egg in the trail to my house. I picked it up and put it in my pocket. When I let Charlie out Chewy was fighting me to get inside. They cracked the egg in my pocket so I had egg yolk running down my leg. The poop is another story.I bet Charlie's throat is sore from all the barking. I guess my nerves are shot.Still love them all tho.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice to have someone who is special to share life with.


Yes. But she is too far away...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. But she is too far away...


But always close to your heart and you are still friends even when separated so that means something too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But always close to your heart and you are still friends even when separated so that means something too.


Of course - like us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Of course - like us.


that is so sweet to hear, may not have many on Ff but we are good for and to each other are we not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is so sweet to hear, may not have many on Ff but we are good for and to each other are we not.


We are! Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But always close to your heart and you are still friends even when separated so that means something too.


We can be far apart and still close. Look at all of us and we haven't even met. Love all of y'all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son has killed 2 copperheads right beside my house. I am putting moth balls out today. It is a 71 here today. It feels great but now I am afraid of the snakes. It is always something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew you would say that. After I let the chickens out one of them beat me home. She laid an egg in the trail to my house. I picked it up and put it in my pocket. When I let Charlie out Chewy was fighting me to get inside. They cracked the egg in my pocket so I had egg yolk running down my leg. The poop is another story.I bet Charlie's throat is sore from all the barking. I guess my nerves are shot.Still love them all tho.


You need to make a video :sm09:

You could join Baa Baa Land on the red carpet
http://www.9news.com.au/good-news/2017/09/28/10/37/baa-baa-film-sheep-will-put-you-to-sleep

They might have Ram Gossling and Emmaaaa Stone, but you have the comedy team of Chewy and Charlie, the antics of Farrah Ferret, and chicken races!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that is so sweet to hear, may not have many on Ff but we are good for and to each other are we not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can be far apart and still close. Look at all of us and we haven't even met. Love all of y'all!


You said it for all of us!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son has killed 2 copperheads right beside my house. I am putting moth balls out today. It is a 71 here today. It feels great but now I am afraid of the snakes. It is always something.


I'm glad he found them. Do the dogs scare them off?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can be far apart and still close. Look at all of us and we haven't even met. Love all of y'all!


I LOVE the y'all! Yes we are close!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son has killed 2 copperheads right beside my house. I am putting moth balls out today. It is a 71 here today. It feels great but now I am afraid of the snakes. It is always something.


Be careful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad he found them. Do the dogs scare them off?


Would pigs help?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good advice from Piglet on how to spend the day. I'm working on another purple hat for hospital auxiliary


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good advice from Piglet on how to spend the day. I'm working on another purple hat for hospital auxiliary


Love this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need to make a video :sm09:
> 
> You could join Baa Baa Land on the red carpet
> http://www.9news.com.au/good-news/2017/09/28/10/37/baa-baa-film-sheep-will-put-you-to-sleep
> ...


Farrah Ferret. lol.
I would call this place the crazy farm more than the funny farm. Today has been calmer except for Chewy when I was bleaching my porch down. I had bleach on everything and standing in it with my flip-flops on. He tangled with a bee and had to get up in my business. :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: I still got a few hours left so hold on to that thought. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad he found them. Do the dogs scare them off?


I think when I took Charlie out the snake came out of hiding. When it gets cooler snakes get on the concrete. I am glad I didn't see them. Another reason I need a cat. I don't know if the dogs scare them. So far Chewy is not smart when it comes to snakes. Most all of our Airedales were bit in the face by a snake. I can see why .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Would pigs help?


Probably but a pig is not something I would want snorting around here. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good advice from Piglet on how to spend the day. I'm working on another purple hat for hospital auxiliary


Sounds good to me. Piglet is smart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://social.diply.com/lazy-life-hacks-for-garbage-people/3?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=auntyacid
Oh my gosh! I do like number 11 and would do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably but a pig is not something I would want snorting around here. :sm09:


But they're cute and smart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> But they're cute and smart.


Yes they are. Especially the pot bellied pigs. We don't have a farm just a barn that is our workshop. We do live in the country . The kids have all the pets. At this time we only have Chewy. He is more than enough right now. Who will keep Luke and Lucy while you travel?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are. Especially the pot bellied pigs. We don't have a farm just a barn that is our workshop. We do live in the country . The kids have all the pets. At this time we only have Chewy. He is more than enough right now. Who will keep Luke and Lucy while you travel?


We have to take them to a sitter. We like her because they aren't caged... they can run outside and have fun anytime they want. We just have to drive far - 1 1/2 hours to bring them. It is very inexpensive too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have to take them to a sitter. We like her because they aren't caged... they can run outside and have fun anytime they want. We just have to drive far - 1 1/2 hours to bring them. It is very inexpensive too.


I wish we had a place like that. That would be a good business for someone around here. I had thought of it but we have too much to do here as it is. Enjoy the wedding and maybe the scenery will be pretty on your long ride. Prayers for safety. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish we had a place like that. That would be a good business for someone around here. I had thought of it but we have too much to do here as it is. Enjoy the wedding and maybe the scenery will be pretty on your long ride. Prayers for safety. ♥


Thank you, CB. I pray for safety, also. Yes. this woman does it out of her home. Nothing fancy like kennels (that are bad in my mind). Poor dogs cooped up all day. They are in a home. They can go any time they want. Huge fenced in yard (and I mean huge). Plus she takes them for walks in the woods. Once our dog got sick while we were away and she took him to the vet. Personally, I think it is a great idea to have this kind of place for dogs instead of kennels or whatever you want to call them. Horrible for dogs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think when I took Charlie out the snake came out of hiding. When it gets cooler snakes get on the concrete. I am glad I didn't see them. Another reason I need a cat. I don't know if the dogs scare them. So far Chewy is not smart when it comes to snakes. Most all of our Airedales were bit in the face by a snake. I can see why .


Ozzy was not smart about snakes either. He would get right into their faces barking like crazy. He was just being friendly because it was not an aggressive bark, just an obnoxious one. I think WCK's Mr. Slithers came in the house to get away from Ozzy. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I pray for safety, also. Yes. this woman does it out of her home. Nothing fancy like kennels (that are bad in my mind). Poor dogs cooped up all day. They are in a home. They can go any time they want. Huge fenced in yard (and I mean huge). Plus she takes them for walks in the woods. Once our dog got sick while we were away and she took him to the vet. Personally, I think it is a great idea to have this kind of place for dogs instead of kennels or whatever you want to call them. Horrible for dogs.


The big plus her is that you can trust her with the dogs. The dogs probably look forward to the "sleep over" also, as they need a lot of room to run around.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The big plus her is that you can trust her with the dogs. The dogs probably look forward to the "sleep over" also, as they need a lot of room to run around.


She is SO trustworthy. They do have a fit when we go to leave.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Farrah Ferret. lol.
> I would call this place the crazy farm more than the funny farm. Today has been calmer except for Chewy when I was bleaching my porch down. I had bleach on everything and standing in it with my flip-flops on. He tangled with a bee and had to get up in my business. :sm06: :sm16: :sm26: I still got a few hours left so hold on to that thought. :sm05:


 :sm09: Thankfully the bee didn't follow him!! That would have caused some excitement for you :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think when I took Charlie out the snake came out of hiding. When it gets cooler snakes get on the concrete. I am glad I didn't see them. Another reason I need a cat. I don't know if the dogs scare them. So far Chewy is not smart when it comes to snakes. Most all of our Airedales were bit in the face by a snake. I can see why .


Do the dogs need a shot if they're bitten?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably but a pig is not something I would want snorting around here. :sm09:


Maybe Solo will send the mongoose to you since Mr Slithers has gone to new territory.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://social.diply.com/lazy-life-hacks-for-garbage-people/3?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=auntyacid
> Oh my gosh! I do like number 11 and would do it.


Why dirty a ruler? - you could eat yogurt with your fingers :sm23: I wonder what DH would think if I lined our plates with plastic wrap?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I pray for safety, also. Yes. this woman does it out of her home. Nothing fancy like kennels (that are bad in my mind). Poor dogs cooped up all day. They are in a home. They can go any time they want. Huge fenced in yard (and I mean huge). Plus she takes them for walks in the woods. Once our dog got sick while we were away and she took him to the vet. Personally, I think it is a great idea to have this kind of place for dogs instead of kennels or whatever you want to call them. Horrible for dogs.


So nice for the pups to have a home away from home when you travel; it's a hard adjustment for them to be in a kennel when they're used to having the run of the house and a yard to play in. We've always had someone either stay at our house if we were away for a longer time period or come in to feed the cats if it was just for a couple of days. The only time they went to a cattery was when we were in the process of moving here - Nellie was fine, but Charlie pined and barely ate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Ozzy was not smart about snakes either. He would get right into their faces barking like crazy. He was just being friendly because it was not an aggressive bark, just an obnoxious one. I think WCK's Mr. Slithers came in the house to get away from Ozzy. :sm23: :sm23:


Are you missing Mr Slithers just a little bit? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do the dogs need a shot if they're bitten?


The first Airedale we had had gotten bite when we were away for a day. Her mouth was so swollen it tore her lip. It has been 30 years ago so I don't remember what the vet did. The others didn't swell that much. We never saw the snake but the bites. Mitch would have a certain bark and it was either a snake or a turtle. One time a raccoon in a tree. He always paid attention to other animals too. He was like Solo's Ozzy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Solo will send the mongoose to you since Mr Slithers has gone to new territory.


I wonder if the ferret will do the same as the mongoose. Right now she is asleep under her bed. The mongoose is a cutie. But no more pets. I have another day and a half . :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Why dirty a ruler? - you could eat yogurt with your fingers :sm23: I wonder what DH would think if I lined our plates with plastic wrap?


I don't know . I know my Dh would not have any of it.
I would eat a peanut M&M off the floor but not eat yogurt with a dirty ruler. Nor the dirty panties.
:sm26:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if the ferret will do the same as the mongoose. Right now she is asleep under her bed. The mongoose is a cutie. But no more pets. I have another day and a half . :sm05:


Time to put Farrah to work


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Time to put Farrah to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to put this one to work . All that scream! I forgot to tell what happened yesterday at the chicken coop. I opened the door and all the hens came out with Roo behind them. He noticed that the black hen was still in and he went back in to shoo her out. Then today I slept late and woke up are remembered I needed to get the animals out .Yikes! I took Charlie out and forgot to put Chewy in. I ran over to let the chickens out. I opened up the coop and everyone came out. I checked to see if Odis had food and water. About that time I heard a big swoosh and something flew past me. It hit the house with a thump. Chewy had chased one of the hens and she got scared. Chewy was protecting me I guess and ran the hen into the woods. I couldn't hear the hen but I could hear Chewy running. I screamed until I was hoarse. I got mad and stomped thru the woods with a stick to whip his butt but I couldn't find him or the hen. I went back home hoping the hen was ok and Chewy came out of the wood with beggar lice all over him. Grrr all of this before I had even drank my coffee. The lost hen was in the house tonight went it was time to lock them up again. PTL. I know you are laughing at me WCK. It is funny now but not then. Would you believe a few minutes after I got home my Gd called to ask me about her chickens? No I didn't tell her. :sm12:


 :sm09: I am laughing, but know from experience these things aren't funny until later! Chewy is a brat, but a loveable brat. What is beggar lice?

I enjoyed my first cup of coffee since Sunday this morning. The only time I don't like coffee is when I have a cold, so I've been drinking tea or hot water with lemon all week. I loved every drop of my coffee this morning!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: I am laughing, but know from experience these things aren't funny until later! Chewy is a brat, but a loveable brat. What is beggar lice?
> 
> I enjoyed my first cup of coffee since Sunday this morning. The only time I don't like coffee is when I have a cold, so I've been drinking tea or hot water with lemon all week. I loved every drop of my coffee this morning!


Beggars lice stick to the skin . Chewy's face was matted with them.https://www.hunker.com/13428450/easy-removal-of-beggar-lice Yes Chewy is lovable but always a brat.

How is the cold doing? Honey in your tea will help too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beggars lice stick to the skin . Chewy's face was matted with them.https://www.hunker.com/13428450/easy-removal-of-beggar-lice Yes Chewy is lovable but always a brat.
> 
> How is the cold doing? Honey in your tea will help too.


Thankfully cold is in it's final stages, I'm feeling much better.

We have a similar plant that has sticky green burrs on it. They get stuck in the cat's hair and on my socks or hoodie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So nice for the pups to have a home away from home when you travel; it's a hard adjustment for them to be in a kennel when they're used to having the run of the house and a yard to play in. We've always had someone either stay at our house if we were away for a longer time period or come in to feed the cats if it was just for a couple of days. The only time they went to a cattery was when we were in the process of moving here - Nellie was fine, but Charlie pined and barely ate.


Oh, poor Charlie. Animals are so sensitive!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you missing Mr Slithers just a little bit? :sm23:


Not one teensy weensy bit. I still hesitate when entering a room. I have to give it the once over before entering. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to put this one to work . All that scream! I forgot to tell what happened yesterday at the chicken coop. I opened the door and all the hens came out with Roo behind them. He noticed that the black hen was still in and he went back in to shoo her out. Then today I slept late and woke up are remembered I needed to get the animals out .Yikes! I took Charlie out and forgot to put Chewy in. I ran over to let the chickens out. I opened up the coop and everyone came out. I checked to see if Odis had food and water. About that time I heard a big swoosh and something flew past me. It hit the house with a thump. Chewy had chased one of the hens and she got scared. Chewy was protecting me I guess and ran the hen into the woods. I couldn't hear the hen but I could hear Chewy running. I screamed until I was hoarse. I got mad and stomped thru the woods with a stick to whip his butt but I couldn't find him or the hen. I went back home hoping the hen was ok and Chewy came out of the wood with beggar lice all over him. Grrr all of this before I had even drank my coffee. The lost hen was in the house tonight went it was time to lock them up again. PTL. I know you are laughing at me WCK. It is funny now but not then. Would you believe a few minutes after I got home my Gd called to ask me about her chickens? No I didn't tell her. :sm12:


It's funny now CB. Things like this just shouldn't happen before morning coffee. There should be a universal law.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

There was a terrorist attack in my home town of Edmonton last night. A Somali refugee on a police watch list, ran through a barricade outside the football stadium. He hit a police officer throwing him more than 15 feet into the air, then jumped out and started stabbing him. The officer fought back and the guy ran off. Later that night he drove a cube van through downtown trying to hit as many pedestrians as possible. The van finally rolled and he was arrested. Thankfully no one was killed or critically injured.

Terrorists are taking the instructions to use vehicles and knives to heart :sm03: :sm14:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a terrorist attack in my home town of Edmonton last night. A Somali refugee on a police watch list, ran through a barricade outside the football stadium. He hit a police officer throwing him more than 15 feet into the air, then jumped out and started stabbing him. The officer fought back and the guy ran off. Later that night he drove a cube van through downtown trying to hit as many pedestrians as possible. The van finally rolled and he was arrested. Thankfully no one was killed or critically injured.
> 
> Terrorists are taking the instructions to use vehicles and knives to heart :sm03: :sm14:


Terrible terrible


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a terrorist attack in my home town of Edmonton last night. A Somali refugee on a police watch list, ran through a barricade outside the football stadium. He hit a police officer throwing him more than 15 feet into the air, then jumped out and started stabbing him. The officer fought back and the guy ran off. Later that night he drove a cube van through downtown trying to hit as many pedestrians as possible. The van finally rolled and he was arrested. Thankfully no one was killed or critically injured.
> 
> Terrorists are taking the instructions to use vehicles and knives to heart :sm03: :sm14:


Terrible but good news no one was critically injured or killed.People are crazy these days. They don't need guns they can use a pressure cooker or anything else .So sad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a terrorist attack in my home town of Edmonton last night. A Somali refugee on a police watch list, ran through a barricade outside the football stadium. He hit a police officer throwing him more than 15 feet into the air, then jumped out and started stabbing him. The officer fought back and the guy ran off. Later that night he drove a cube van through downtown trying to hit as many pedestrians as possible. The van finally rolled and he was arrested. Thankfully no one was killed or critically injured.
> 
> Terrorists are taking the instructions to use vehicles and knives to heart :sm03: :sm14:


So very sorry to hear that. I never thought they would do that in your country . I can see Europe as there are more people let in with out papers to prove where and who they are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible but good news no one was critically injured or killed.People are crazy these days. They don't need guns they can use a pressure cooker or anything else .So sad.


I was upset and angry to have that happen in the city that so many family and friends live in. Just before I went to bed, I heard breaking news about a shooting in Las Vegas, but didn't read the details until this morning. That is just horrifying and heartbreaking :sm13:

I can't even begin to understand why someone would do something like that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So very sorry to hear that. I never thought they would do that in your country . I can see Europe as there are more people let in with out papers to prove where and who they are.


Heartbreak every where recently -- natural and man-made.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Heartbreak every where recently -- natural and man-made.


You are so right on both counts . Read shooting in Las Vegas this day it sounds as if many hurt. I pray that all of this will stop but think it is not going to. Sure it will get worst as CB said it is the beginning of Gods word and what would happen. A thousand years are but a day to God. So we do not know when it will stop.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a terrorist attack in my home town of Edmonton last night. A Somali refugee on a police watch list, ran through a barricade outside the football stadium. He hit a police officer throwing him more than 15 feet into the air, then jumped out and started stabbing him. The officer fought back and the guy ran off. Later that night he drove a cube van through downtown trying to hit as many pedestrians as possible. The van finally rolled and he was arrested. Thankfully no one was killed or critically injured.
> 
> Terrorists are taking the instructions to use vehicles and knives to heart :sm03: :sm14:


Vehicles require almost no training to operate and are not hard to come by, neither are knives. Plus these attacks are perfect for the "lone wolves" out there. :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I just came home from a lovely lunch with a good friend. Great conversation and yummy Thai food.

It's a beautiful fall day, a clear sky, light breeze and about 65F.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your day CB? Did your friend make it home?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your day CB? Did your friend make it home?


..My day was good. GD and I went antiquing . I bought 7 silver teaspoons for $9.00. Now to polish them. Then groceries. Now I am tired.

Did you have lunch with Annie?

Are you ready for you knitting group tomorrow?

The news it that Rose got to come home from the hospital today. She had been in there since August 2. God did a miracle in her. PTL I am letting her settle in and then I will check on her. Thanks for asking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ..My day was good. GD and I went antiquing . I bought 7 silver teaspoons for $9.00. Now to polish them. Then groceries. Now I am tired.
> 
> Did you have lunch with Annie?
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that Rose made it home! She will feel so much better being back in her own home.

No, I didn't see Annie today, but she is coming to the knitting group tomorrow; all the other ladies will love seeing her again. She's been busy with her grands and gardening all summer.

You got a good deal on the silver spoons! Does your GD like silver too? A lot of younger people don't want to have silver, china or crystal because it's too much time to look after. We got a lot of my china pattern as wedding gifts, but in many ways I'm sorry that I started it -- none of the next generation is interested in it. The local antique and thrift shops have so much china and crystal selling at such low prices and a lot of it still doesn't sell.

A friend is making jewelry out of silver pieces that she finds at antique and thrift shops so she is always on the lookout for it. Someday I might offer her my pieces.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad that Rose made it home! She will feel so much better being back in her own home.
> 
> No, I didn't see Annie today, but she is coming to the knitting group tomorrow; all the other ladies will love seeing her again. She's been busy with her grands and gardening all summer.
> 
> ...


That is nice that Annie comes to your group and you can see her again.
The antique shop is changing hands so it was a 50% off sale. Still at regular price it was cheap. I GD pretty much likes the same things as I do. She is the one that went thru the box to find them for me. She likes hunting and I don't.
:sm05: 
It is a shame that silver , china and crystal are not appreciated anymore. You can find some cheap silver. The fad is to make rings out of spoons. Does your friend make rings out of spoons too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice that Annie comes to your group and you can see her again.
> The antique shop is changing hands so it was a 50% off sale. Still at regular price it was cheap. I GD pretty much likes the same things as I do. She is the one that went thru the box to find them for me. She likes hunting and I don't.
> :sm05:
> It is a shame that silver , china and crystal are not appreciated anymore. You can find some cheap silver. The fad is to make rings out of spoons. Does your friend make rings out of spoons too?


That's so nice that you and GD share same interests!

She make rings, necklaces, earrings, bracelets and shawl pins using silver, copper and yarn (in necklaces). She's a great knitter too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so nice that you and GD share same interests!
> 
> She make rings, necklaces, earrings, bracelets and shawl pins using silver, copper and yarn (in necklaces). She's a great knitter too.


Wow! Your friend has talent. My fil made me a spoon ring which is too small now. We met a man at a craft show that bent the spoons to make rings and cut them off. I don't know why he doesn't use forks. :sm07:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! Your friend has talent. My fil made me a spoon ring which is too small now. We met a man at a craft show that bent the spoons to make rings and cut them off. I don't know why he doesn't use forks. :sm07:


Do you wear your ring on a chain? I wonder about using forks too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you wear your ring on a chain? I wonder about using forks too?


No it is not linked together. It would slide thru the chain. I haven't worn it in years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Vehicles require almost no training to operate and are not hard to come by, neither are knives. Plus these attacks are perfect for the "lone wolves" out there. :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Since they seem to think only guns cause problems. I think it is time to band knives, cars or trucks, rope, plastic bags, pillows. Just a few I have heard can kill people.

Also think it is time to band Internet as they give to much information on how to make bombs buy illegal guns ect.

Sound like a plan to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so nice that you and GD share same interests!
> 
> She make rings, necklaces, earrings, bracelets and shawl pins using silver, copper and yarn (in necklaces). She's a great knitter too.


Oh those are beautiful how creative she is.

Hope knitting group was special today and lovely weather to go with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it is not linked together. It would slide thru the chain. I haven't worn it in years.


Sounds lovely sure it is a keep sake even if you can not wear it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Weather report crazy here. Last three days in upper 70's to 80's. Now it has drop to upper 60's and at night low 50's.

Making chicken thigh's in wine sauce in crockpot smells yummy .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been pondering since last night. Scientific study announce that 40 percent of heavy people die of cancer. What happens to the other 60 %? 

Then heard another one a while back said heavy people take longer to die? Duh wonder how much money went into both studies????

As I have seen skinny or heavy people die fast and slow has nothing to do with either weight. Some die fast some die slow. Young or old guess what we all die. These scientist really need to fine something else to do. Not all of them just the ones who come up with silly studies to make money.

Also what is it with the disease's that are the number one killer. Seem there are more then one. How can that be? Here are a few Heart disease, colon cancer, breast cancer, ect and on and on it goes.

Now here is a true fact we all are going to die. No matter what no matter how no matter when. 

Sorry about the downer but gee what the heck do these people do with their lives? Must be boring as heck for them.

I for one say live for the moment heavy or skinny, male or female young or old. Life is hard enough at times. It is time to party go for it.

Now I am through pondering. :sm16: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB so nice to hear about Rose, God is good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been pondering since last night. Scientific study announce that 40 percent of heavy people die of cancer. What happens to the other 60 %?
> 
> Then heard another one a while back said heavy people take longer to die? Duh wonder how much money went into both studies????
> 
> ...


Yes we are going to die unless Jesus comes back to pick us up. You know I had to say that. Wink, wink.
I agree people need facts unless they are the truth then they don't want to hear it.
I wonder how LL is doing on her trip to Italy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am glad these days are over for now
.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=528596614154540&set=a.175777779436427.1073741830.100010126184284&type=3&theater :sm05: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are going to die unless Jesus comes back to pick us up. You know I had to say that. Wink, wink.
> I agree people need facts unless they are the truth then they don't want to hear it.
> I wonder how LL is doing on her trip to Italy?


Yes God has his eye on us does he not. Praise God he does.

I am sure LL is having a wonderful time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Up early heading for apple farm yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Take me, take me. 
It is going to get cooler next week. The birds and deer are moving today. They know better than the news.


theyarnlady said:


> Up early heading for apple farm yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If I had goats this would happen at my house.



__ https://www.facebook.com/ICanHasCheezburger/posts/10156239882100400


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ICanHasCheezburger/photos/a.270276345399.187370.32561485399/10156239847690400/?type=3&theater :sm18:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh those are beautiful how creative she is.
> 
> Hope knitting group was special today and lovely weather to go with it.


We had a great time. I gave Annie my weaving loom years ago and she used it for a while, but she decided not to keep it so she brought it back yesterday. It's been more than 20 years since I've done any weaving, but I think I'll try it again -- it would be a good way to use up lots of yarn!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been pondering since last night. Scientific study announce that 40 percent of heavy people die of cancer. What happens to the other 60 %?
> 
> Then heard another one a while back said heavy people take longer to die? Duh wonder how much money went into both studies????
> 
> ...


Someone made a joke -- "Warning, living causes death"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are going to die unless Jesus comes back to pick us up. You know I had to say that. Wink, wink.
> I agree people need facts unless they are the truth then they don't want to hear it.
> I wonder how LL is doing on her trip to Italy?


I'm sure she's having a great time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad these days are over for now
> .http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=528596614154540&set=a.175777779436427.1073741830.100010126184284&type=3&theater :sm05: :sm09:


It didn't open :sm07:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Up early heading for apple farm yummy.


How was your day at the apple farm Yarnie? Are they for fresh eating, or are you baking and freezing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take me, take me.
> It is going to get cooler next week. The birds and deer are moving today. They know better than the news.


Are your men going to deer camp soon?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I had goats this would happen at my house.
> http://www.facebook.com/ICanHasCheezburger/posts/10156239882100400


 :sm09: I bet it would; you even have the pool for them to enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great time. I gave Annie my weaving loom years ago and she used it for a while, but she decided not to keep it so she brought it back yesterday. It's been more than 20 years since I've done any weaving, but I think I'll try it again -- it would be a good way to use up lots of yarn!


Great! Show us if you do something.I bet you could find a little yarn somewhere. 
Joeys DD was looking for someone to taker hers. I wonder if she found anyone that wanted it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are your men going to deer camp soon?


They are getting ready but not going until next month. I can't wait. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ICanHasCheezburger/photos/a.270276345399.187370.32561485399/10156239847690400/?type=3&theater :sm18:


Love them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great! Show us if you do something.I bet you could find a little yarn somewhere.
> Joeys DD was looking for someone to taker hers. I wonder if she found anyone that wanted it.


I'll have to look up some videos and look at the manual to remember how to use it :sm12:

I hope she did, Joey would want to see it used! Have you woven?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are getting ready but not going until next month. I can't wait. :sm11:


Did you decide if you are going up for a day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll have to look up some videos and look at the manual to remember how to use it :sm12:
> 
> I hope she did, Joey would want to see it used! Have you woven?


I have only woven potholders in Girl Scouts. Does that count?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you decide if you are going up for a day?


I don't know. Probably will need to stay home and take a break from them getting ready. :sm09: Plus Chewy needs me. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad these days are over for now
> .http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=528596614154540&set=a.175777779436427.1073741830.100010126184284&type=3&theater :sm05: :sm09:


won't let me in even when I log in does not show up. I give up


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take me, take me.
> It is going to get cooler next week. The birds and deer are moving today. They know better than the news.


Wish I could have really nice fun day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I had goats this would happen at my house.
> http://www.facebook.com/ICanHasCheezburger/posts/10156239882100400


Now that showed up and darn funny too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Someone made a joke -- "Warning, living causes death"


Oh that is a good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day at the apple farm Yarnie? Are they for fresh eating, or are you baking and freezing?


Apples yes fresh and my not only apples . Found some apple wine that I wanted to use when making pork roast. Plus cider apple donuts and cherry jam. Best of all hickory nuts to make cake with mom had a recipe for that. But had trouble finding hickory nuts.

making apple sauce with honey crisp apples. Plus pie of course.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great! Show us if you do something.I bet you could find a little yarn somewhere.
> Joeys DD was looking for someone to taker hers. I wonder if she found anyone that wanted it.


Joey's DD ask me the same too. But I laugh as I told her I was trying to give her Joey more yarn. I hope she took it to church group who had a knitting group that Joey belonged too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.boredpanda.com/cute-baby-highland-cattle-calves/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook
Guess what? I want.....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll have to look up some videos and look at the manual to remember how to use it :sm12:
> 
> I hope she did, Joey would want to see it used! Have you woven?


Oh it will come back to you am sure after you see it again.

I had mom's table loom and could kick myself for giving it away. But I do have those little looms and still have not done any thing with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. Probably will need to stay home and take a break from them getting ready. :sm09: Plus Chewy needs me. :sm05:


Oh poor you having to stay home. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Apples yes fresh and my not only apples . Found some apple wine that I wanted to use when making pork roast. Plus cider apple donuts and cherry jam. Best of all hickory nuts to make cake with mom had a recipe for that. But had trouble finding hickory nuts.
> 
> making apple sauce with honey crisp apples. Plus pie of course.


The aroma in your house will be wonderful! I've never used apple wine with pork roast; do you baste it over roast or marinate?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/cute-baby-highland-cattle-calves/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook
> Guess what? I want.....


They are so cute! But they grow up ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> won't let me in even when I log in does not show up. I give up


It was a man that was on a ladder at the top of the stairs. He fell head first down the stairs and his head was hung in the ladder. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey's DD ask me the same too. But I laugh as I told her I was trying to give her Joey more yarn. I hope she took it to church group who had a knitting group that Joey belonged too.


I told her to ask you. It is my fault. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They are so cute! But they grow up ...


I know. I know. I have enough problems right now. I think Chewy maybe as big as they are but they sure are cute. My DD could put them with HeHaw .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it will come back to you am sure after you see it again.
> 
> I had mom's table loom and could kick myself for giving it away. But I do have those little looms and still have not done any thing with it.


I didn't use it very much after I took a class, so I think I'll have to start with something sismple. This one is a LeClerc table loom, but they take up so much space. Did you Mom do lots of weaving?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I know. I have enough problems right now. I think Chewy maybe as big as they are but they sure are cute. My DD could put them with HeHaw .


That's a good idea :sm24: You can enjoy visiting them and DD and the grands can look after them! But if they are pets, can they become steak?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a good idea :sm24: You can enjoy visiting them and DD and the grands can look after them! But if they are pets, can they become steak?


Not in this family!!
How was your group yesterday? Has the smoke settled down from the fires?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The aroma in your house will be wonderful! I've never used apple wine with pork roast; do you baste it over roast or marinate?


I just put roast in crock pot and add herbs and some apple slices, pour wine over it all about half a bottle. Son came over and had to have apple wine to do it to the smell is wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I told her to ask you. It is my fault. :sm09:


It is too. Joey's DD is such a dear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't use it very much after I took a class, so I think I'll have to start with something sismple. This one is a LeClerc table loom, but they take up so much space. Did you Mom do lots of weaving?


Yes mom did a lot of weaving and I just let the loom sit around was busy with family ect so thought would give it away . Now that I have the time wish I could have kept it.

I just know you will pick it up again. There is a group on here I think that weave. Not sure may have been FB. But you can find so much on Internet too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a man that was on a ladder at the top of the stairs. He fell head first down the stairs and his head was hung in the ladder. :sm05:


Oh wow am glad I did not see it then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK hey that is a good idea marinating it . Next time will use half a bottle of the wine to marinated it over night with herbs and then use other half to pour in crock pot. That sound so so good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not in this family!!
> How was your group yesterday? Has the smoke settled down from the fires?


We had a great day; the others were happy to catch up with Annie too. One of the ladies is leaving with her husband and other family to go hunting in the northern interior this weekend. They have tags for moose, elk and deer. They might not be very successful because the fires made a lot of the animals move but they enjoy getting out and camping.

There are still a few fires burning, but we haven't had smoke here for quite a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just put roast in crock pot and add herbs and some apple slices, pour wine over it all about half a bottle. Son came over and had to have apple wine to do it to the smell is wonderful.


That sounds so yummy! I love the smell of food cooking in the crock pot. I'll try it the next time my cousin comes over for his pork roast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is too. Joey's DD is such a dear.


Yes she is! It's been hard going through all Joey's craft supplies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes mom did a lot of weaving and I just let the loom sit around was busy with family ect so thought would give it away . Now that I have the time wish I could have kept it.
> 
> I just know you will pick it up again. There is a group on here I think that weave. Not sure may have been FB. But you can find so much on Internet too.


We have a local spinners & weavers group; a few of them are good friends. I think I will join them in the new year and take a few lessons. The looms take up so much space so I can see where you would give it away when you were busy with the kids. Do you have some of the things your Mom made?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds so yummy! I love the smell of food cooking in the crock pot. I'll try it the next time my cousin comes over for his pork roast.


I love the smell too. When it is cold out love the smell that comes from it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a local spinners & weavers group; a few of them are good friends. I think I will join them in the new year and take a few lessons. The looms take up so much space so I can see where you would give it away when you were busy with the kids. Do you have some of the things your Mom made?


Just a few as most she gave away. I know you will have time know to do it. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the smell too. When it is cold out love the smell that comes from it.


Have you ever made it with cider?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever made it with cider?


yes it is good too. But love the wine better.

Off now see you tomorrow . God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wck show this to your friend.http://lauraingallswilderhome.com/?product=bracelet-from-replica-of-lauras-silverware-pattern-1-piece-wchain-roseclear-beads Neat bracelet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wck show this to your friend.http://lauraingallswilderhome.com/?product=bracelet-from-replica-of-lauras-silverware-pattern-1-piece-wchain-roseclear-beads Neat bracelet.


Pretty! I read the "Little House" books and watched the series


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretty! I read the "Little House" books and watched the series


I did too. It looks like the bracelet is made out of a fork. ha I really like it. I am into bracelets now. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a cold, damp and dreary day today - it felt like winter; we even put the pellet stove on tonight. This is our Thanksgiving weekend coming up and the grocery store was really busy. Turkey for DH on Sunday!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did too. It looks like the bracelet is made out of a fork. ha I really like it. I am into bracelets now. :sm02:


Could one of your spoons be made into a bracelet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a cold, damp and dreary day today - it felt like winter; we even put the pellet stove on tonight. This is our Thanksgiving weekend coming up and the grocery store was really busy. Turkey for DH on Sunday!!


You should have came to my house it was sunny and 89. No stoves here.

I saw on the calendar you are having Thanksgiving. Happy Thanksgiving! You must buy a fresh turkey because it takes a few days for them to thaw.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could one of your spoons be made into a bracelet?


Yes they could. Since my fil died I don't get homemade jewelry. My DD could ,she has his tools but is not interested anymore.I really don't need anymore jewelry. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep it is a full moon tonight. I didn't have to do anything but read KP to know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a local spinners & weavers group; a few of them are good friends. I think I will join them in the new year and take a few lessons. The looms take up so much space so I can see where you would give it away when you were busy with the kids. Do you have some of the things your Mom made?


I think you need another hobby. Weaving sounds good. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should have came to my house it was sunny and 89. No stoves here.
> 
> I saw on the calendar you are having Thanksgiving. Happy Thanksgiving! You must buy a fresh turkey because it takes a few days for them to thaw.


89 is too hot for me (even in the summer)! Turkey has been defrosting in the fridge since Thur. Fresh would cost about 3 or 4 times as much and I can't bring myself to pay that much. Do you usually have fresh at your Thanksgiving?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 89 is too hot for me (even in the summer)! Turkey has been defrosting in the fridge since Thur. Fresh would cost about 3 or 4 times as much and I can't bring myself to pay that much. Do you usually have fresh at your Thanksgiving?


We are suppose to cool down next week. We shall see. I don't have fresh turkey that is how I know how long it takes to defrost. How many people are you having for Thanksgiving?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they could. Since my fil died I don't get homemade jewelry. My DD could ,she has his tools but is not interested anymore.I really don't need anymore jewelry. :sm17:


I used to wear some nice jewelry when I had an office job back in Calgary, but didn't wear much jewelry after we moved here. Maybe one of your grands will take an interest?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep it is a full moon tonight. I didn't have to do anything but read KP to know.


Reality TV


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Reality TV


 :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving and national Turkey day. Sorry weather is bad. We have been having rain here but only cold in morning. 

Ah now a bracelet would be wonderful. But like you do not wear jewelry that much any more. 

Made Swai fish tonight fish Friday here. Late getting on and am off to bed now.

you two try to stay out of trouble as if you will. But then that's why I love you both cause you know how to get into trouble with out really trying. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and national Turkey day. Sorry weather is bad. We have been having rain here but only cold in morning.
> 
> Ah now a bracelet would be wonderful. But like you do not wear jewelry that much any more.
> 
> ...


What is Swai fish?
I am getting off too. WCK is the good one. She rarely gets in trouble. Me just call me Dennis the menace.
Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you need another hobby. Weaving sounds good. :sm09:


DH rolled his eyes, but helped carry all the equipment into the house :sm23: The loom and warping board take up so much room, I haven't decided where to put it yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and national Turkey day. Sorry weather is bad. We have been having rain here but only cold in morning.
> 
> Ah now a bracelet would be wonderful. But like you do not wear jewelry that much any more.
> 
> ...


Trouble ?? -- us ???? We wouldn't do that without you!! :sm23:

What is swai fish? I made baked salmon tonight, it was good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is Swai fish?
> I am getting off too. WCK is the good one. She rarely gets in trouble. Me just call me Dennis the menace.
> Sweet dreams.♥


Not you! We never get into trouble without Yarnie :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a cold, damp and dreary day today - it felt like winter; we even put the pellet stove on tonight. This is our Thanksgiving weekend coming up and the grocery store was really busy. Turkey for DH on Sunday!!


Happy Thanksgiving WCK


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is Swai fish?
> I am getting off too. WCK is the good one. She rarely gets in trouble. Me just call me Dennis the menace.
> Sweet dreams.♥


CB you don't get into trouble. Trouble finds you.????????????????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is Swai fish?
> I am getting off too. WCK is the good one. She rarely gets in trouble. Me just call me Dennis the menace.
> Sweet dreams.♥


It's a fish lighter then most fish and really good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Trouble ?? -- us ???? We wouldn't do that without you!! :sm23:
> 
> What is swai fish? I made baked salmon tonight, it was good.


EXplain to CB it is a fish white fish and mild flavor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB you don't get into trouble. Trouble finds you.????????????????


Isn't that the truth she must have 11 novel finish by now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH rolled his eyes, but helped carry all the equipment into the house :sm23: The loom and warping board take up so much room, I haven't decided where to put it yet.


Ah but he did it. you'll find room for it and can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Reality TV


Oh good one. They don't even need to have a full moon to go around the bend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK don't do this tomorrow.https://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Debra+and+Thanksgiving+turkey&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=C6065D2464F99381ABBFC6065D2464F99381ABBF&s_chn=prt_mtmhp-rr-control-p&v_t=comsearch-ahyplogusaolp00000106
Happy Thanksgiving! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK don't do this tomorrow.https://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Debra+and+Thanksgiving+turkey&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=C6065D2464F99381ABBFC6065D2464F99381ABBF&s_chn=prt_mtmhp-rr-control-p&v_t=comsearch-ahyplogusaolp00000106
> Happy Thanksgiving! ♥


I have to laugh every time I see this clip :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I spent some time sorting yarn to send to my Mom today and will get it sent off on Tues. She's been busy making slippers for their bazaar.

How was your day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I spent some time sorting yarn to send to my Mom today and will get it sent off on Tues. She's been busy making slippers for their bazaar.
> 
> How was your day?


I hope your mom does good on the bazaar. I know everyone looks forward to her knitting . 
I have my turquoise sweater almost seamed up. Not much else exciting today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to laugh every time I see this clip :sm09:


Me too. I have almost dropped my turkey so many times. I laugh too. Enjoy yours tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope your mom does good on the bazaar. I know everyone looks forward to her knitting .
> I have my turquoise sweater almost seamed up. Not much else exciting today.


Did you have enough yarn for the borders?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I have almost dropped my turkey so many times. I laugh too. Enjoy yours tomorrow.


DH loves his turkey! and when dinner is at our place, we get leftovers :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you have enough yarn for the borders?


Since I shortened the sleeves and I didn't do but a small band I am going to make it!!!!! Another miracle. When I finish I will show pics. The only thing is that I didn't do buttonholes because I didn't know how much I would have for the band. If I really wanted to have them I could rip back and try again but can't see that happening.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, WCK!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WCK


Thanks Solo. Hope you're enjoying the weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since I shortened the sleeves and I didn't do but a small band I am going to make it!!!!! Another miracle. When I finish I will show pics. The only thing is that I didn't do buttonholes because I didn't know how much I would have for the band. If I really wanted to have them I could rip back and try again but can't see that happening.


 :sm24: Open jacket style sweaters are pretty, or a shawl pin, or buttons with crochet loops, or clasps


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, WCK!


Thanks KFN! How is Daisy doing? Have the older kids adjusted to having a new baby in the family?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Open jacket style sweaters are pretty, or a shawl pin, or buttons with crochet loops, or clasps


I am not worried about it. I will leave it open. Thanks for the ideas tho. I do have a faux diamond sweater chain I could use.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How was your Thanksgiving WCK? Turkey on the menu for tomorrow? :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh everyone is so busy puts me to shame have done nothing.

Spent tonight watching PBS lazy I guess.

turkey yum and can not wait to see your sweater CB.

WCK ask what I would like to know too KFN.

Hope all are well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh everyone is so busy puts me to shame have done nothing.
> 
> Spent tonight watching PBS lazy I guess.
> 
> ...


Did you watch Poldark?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you watch Poldark?


yes and then new one after that forgot the name about fashions in France intriguing like that. Also at 7 watch the story about Queen king and Wallis Simson(?) who married the exking.

I love PBS it has all the drama with out the eckie stuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and then new one after that forgot the name about fashions in France intriguing like that. Also at 7 watch the story about Queen king and Wallis Simson(?) who married the exking.
> 
> I love PBS it has all the drama with out the eckie stuff.


Poldark didn't tape tonight. We will have to see when it comes on again. Grr. Yes we watch every Saturday and Sunday night shows that we tape.
We taped the fashion show but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your Thanksgiving WCK? Turkey on the menu for tomorrow? :sm02:


We had a great day and yes -- turkey again tomorrow :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a great day and yes -- turkey again tomorrow :sm09:


That is nice Turkey is always good so many ways to make left over with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is nice Turkey is always good so many ways to make left over with.


I'll freeze some for later and also make soup later in the week


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll freeze some for later and also make soup later in the week


Oh I will be over when soup is made. Fall weather always makes me hungry for soup. I had to check spelling put always hungry for soap. 
:sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I will be over when soup is made. Fall weather always makes me hungry for soup. I had to check spelling put always hungry for soap.
> :sm16:


I love soup too (and I would have figured out that you meant soup! ). The sun came out this afternoon, but it was cold this morning.

A friend from Salt Spring Island is coming over on Tues and I'm going to pick a box of apples for her tomorrow. Our apples weren't that good this year, but she does a lot of baking so she will still use them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love soup too (and I would have figured out that you meant soup! ). The sun came out this afternoon, but it was cold this morning.
> 
> A friend from Salt Spring Island is coming over on Tues and I'm going to pick a box of apples for her tomorrow. Our apples weren't that good this year, but she does a lot of baking so she will still use them.


Oh that will be nice apples . Sorry about apples , But am sure she will use them. Does she share her baking with you. Bet it is so good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that will be nice apples . Sorry about apples , But am sure she will use them. Does she share her baking with you. Bet it is so good.


She does!! I like a piece of cake or pie once in a while, but DH really loves baked goods and I don't bake anymore!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cute, funny and mischievous puppies

http://www.facebook.com/suggestedpagenet/videos/vb.1700939173477980/1977650992473462/?type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a nice fall day -- crisp, but sunny and calm. Lots of pretty red leaves on the maple trees and the holly berries are a nice bright red too. I picked a box of apples for our friend. They are Granny Smith type apples, good for baking, but a little sour for eating. Most of our other apples are done so I'll have to start buying them again in a couple of weeks.

Hope everyone else had a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute, funny and mischievous puppies
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/suggestedpagenet/videos/vb.1700939173477980/1977650992473462/?type=2&theater


to funny dogs are so silly and so loving.


----------

